# يا عزيزي ... كلنا مسلمون



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

طبعاً كلنا كذلك ...

إنتِ ، إنتَ ، أنا ، كلنا كذلك 

قبل فترة ، خرجتُ مع مجموعة من الأصدقاء ، أحدهم يبحث عن عروس ، والجميع ((مسيحيون)) أو ((هكذا نظن)) ، المهم أن هذا الشاب بدأ يتحدّث عن مناقب الفتاة التي يُريد أن يخطبها ولخّص أخلاقها بما يلي:

1- ما بتطلع من البيت 
2- ما بتعرف تسبح ، وبالتالي ما بتلبس ملابس السباحة بكل أشكالها وألوانها ...
3- لم تتحدث مع شباب ، ولم يدق قلبها لأحد غيري 
4- لباسها ((((محتشم ومستّر)))) ، بالأحرى لا تفرّقها عن راهبة سوى بغطاء الرأس (يعني لو بإيدو بحجّبها وبخمّرها كمان ، ولو كان بإيده يخلّلها فلن يتردد في ذلك  ) ، 
5- لا تلبس الكعب العالي ، ولا  تضع الماكياج 
6- لا تدخن
7- لا تشرب الكحول
8- لا تؤرجل
9- تعشق الطبخ ، ومسح الغبرة ، والتكنيس والشطف ، وتتابع باستمرار أسعار الخضار وأفضل عروض الطعام في المولات 

طيب دعوني أعترف: ما خططته بالأزرق هو إضافة بهار منّي ، بعد أن فاجأني طرحه ومعايره لأخلاق الفتاة !

وفي المقابل ، عندما يأتي عريس الغفلة لأي من الفتيات الحالمات بفارس مغوار يأتي على حصان أبيض ، يقفز من فوق الشبابيك ليخلّصها من السجن الإنفرادي في قلعة قديمة محاطة بالتماسيح  (برضو بعترف ، شطح شوي خيالي ، متأثّراً بقصص سنو وايت والأقزام السبعة  ) ، المهم ، عندما نتحدّث عن أخلاقيات شاب يُريد الدخول في القفص ((الفضي المائل للمعان - كون الفضة من الفلزيات وهي قابلة للطرق والسحب ولها لمعان وموصلة جيدة *للحرارة*  ) برضو المهم ، عندما نتحدّث عن معايير الأخلاق ماذا تكون؟

1- لا يشرب
2- لا يدخن 
3- يلبس شورت شرعي ((تحت الركبة بشوي)) 
4- عندما يتحدّث مع فتيات ، يضع عيونه بالأرض 
5- لا يخرج كثيراً مع الأصدقاء ، كونه لا يُجيد لعبة الشدّة  مثل التريكس والبوكر
6- معدله عالي في التوجيهي والجامعة ، معناتو كان (nerd) ومقضّي وقته بين الكُتُب يلهم من بحور العلم نهلاً  

برضو لازم أعترف: ما خططته بالأزرق إضافة بهار ، حتى لا تغضب الزميلات كون المعايير عندهم أكثر 


*وبعد هذه المقدّمة الطويلة ، نوعاً ما ... قد تكون وتكوني أحد هؤلاء الذين يعتقدون أن هذه هي المعايير الحقيقية للأخلاق ، وبالتالي يحكمون على الآخر من هذا المنطلق ، ويبدأ مقياس القداسة بنظرك يزداد كلما قلّ الكعب* ، وزاد طول التنورة* مخالفين أغنية (إللي بتقصّر تنورة  ) 

* العلاقة حتماً عكسية مع طول الكعب، بمعنى كلما زاد الكعب قلت القداسة والأخلاق والعكس ، أما العلاقة مع التنورة طردية ، فكلما زاد طول التنورة والكُم زادت القداسة والأخلاق) 

ولكي تعرف إلى أي مدى أنتَ مسلم دون أن تدري ... جاوب على الأسئلة التالية بتجرّد ، وبصدق 
*



يُتبع  ، ولحين العودة ، خودوا شمّوا هلوردة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع لطيف جدا ...متـــــابع ... *


----------



## white.angel (18 فبراير 2012)

*تسجيل متابعه .. *​


----------



## أنجيلا (18 فبراير 2012)

*يا كده المواضيع والا فلا *
*متابعة طبعا...*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

مى توووو

متابعه بردو

​


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

شكراً للمتابعة عمّي سيرفنت ، إلك كاسة شاي 

وايت اينجل ... برضو متشكرين للمتابعة ، وإلك كاسة شاي أكبر من سيرفنت  

انجيلا ، عشان (طبعاً) بعد كلمة متابعة ،، إلك كاسة شاي طبعاً 

ويتنغ جيسس ، شكراً للمتابعة ، وبرضو إلك كاسة شاي كبيرة 

أتمنى أن أسمع منكم آرائكم ، لأنني أدركتُ أننا متأثرين وليس مؤثرين في مجتمعاتنا بسبب هذه الرواسب التي نتناقلها جيل بعد جيل ، مثل أغنية الحلم العربي تماماً


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 فبراير 2012)

*بدي شاي مرة تانية ! عشان خُلص  
وين الأسئلة يا مي تو ؟؟؟! *


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

*سيرفنت ... كرمالك بس ، حننزل بالأسئلة ضمن المناهج المقررة لوزارة التربية والتعليم  *

نُتابع

بالأمس ، كنتُ أقرأ عن بعض أنواع الفطريات ، قرأت بما معناه أنه لا يكفي فقط أن تتخلّص من الجُزء ((المعفّن)) من حبة البرتقال حتى تتخلّص من الفطريات وتأكلها ، لأن جذور الفطريات تخترق للداخل بطريقة يصعب التخلّص من هذا العفن ، والتخلّص من البرتقالة كاملة بسبب أنها مصابة كلها بالفطريات ..

إذن ، الأمر أخطر مما يبدو ، لأننا نتحدّث عن هوية قد لوّثتها الموروثات الإجتماعية ، ونحن عن قصد أو دون قصد لم نقم بفلترة هذه المفاهيم حتى أصبحت جزء من هويتنا وارتضينا بهذا الأمر حتى نكون جزء من المجتمع الذي نحن به ... فمن البديهي إذن أن السؤال الأول هو: *المجتمع هو الذي يحدد نظرتي للباس المناسب ؟

2- أخوض في نقاشات (أو تخطر على بالي) أسئلة تتعلّق بالسباحة مثل: هل السباحة تجوز أو لا؟ هل من المناسب السباحة في جو مختلط؟ لباس السباحة الأنسب للفتاة ... وغيره من هذه الأسئلة

3- أدين أو أرفض أو أخوض في نقاشات أو تخطر على بالي أسئلة تتعلّق في أجواء الحفلات مثل: هل يحق لي أن أرقص في حفلة زواج؟ وأعتبر من يُشارك بهذه الإحتفالات سواء بالرقص أو الغناء مُخطيء وقد يكون سبب عثرة للغير. وقد يكون مقياس أخلاق لمن يُشارك بهذه الحفلات.

4- أعتبر الفتاة ولباسها وطريقة وضعها للمكياج عثرة للشباب ، وهي قد تكون السبب في عثرة الشباب . وقد يكون لباسها مقياس لأخلاقها.

5- أعتبر الدخّان وخصوصاً للفتاة محدد لأخلاق البنات.

6- أعتبر الأجواء المختلطة سبب لحدوث أخطاء أو خطايا بين الجنسين.

*

إن أجبت على سؤالين أو أكثر بنعم ، إذن أنتَ (أو أنتِ) مسلم من دون أن تدري ...

يُتبع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 فبراير 2012)

*المجتمع هو الذي يحدد نظرتي للباس المناسب ؟
للأسف الجواب نعم و "أذا كنت في روما تصّرف كالرومان "
2- أخوض في نقاشات (أو تخطر على بالي) أسئلة تتعلّق بالسباحة مثل: هل السباحة تجوز أو لا؟ هل من المناسب السباحة في جو مختلط؟ لباس السباحة الأنسب للفتاة ... وغيره من هذه الأسئلة
الاجابة على أسئلتك يا مي تو تتوقف على أشياءكثيرة بمعنى انني لا أعارض السباحة ابدا و لو كنت مرتبطا بفتاة جميلة لا أعارض لبسها البكيني بقطعتين شرط ان أكون معها و شرط ان تكون في مجتمع متحضر و ليس بمجتمع يعاني كبتا جنسيا مرضيا كالمجتمعات العربية 
3- أدين أو أرفض أو أخوض في نقاشات أو تخطر على بالي أسئلة تتعلّق في أجواء الحفلات مثل: هل يحق لي أن أرقص في حفلة زواج؟ وأعتبر من يُشارك بهذه الإحتفالات سواء بالرقص أو الغناء مُخطيء وقد يكون سبب عثرة للغير. وقد يكون مقياس أخلاق لمن يُشارك بهذه الحفلات.

أعتقد ان من الطبيعي الرقص في الحفلات , اين المشكلة ؟ 

4- أعتبر الفتاة ولباسها وطريقة وضعها للمكياج عثرة للشباب ، وهي قد تكون السبب في عثرة الشباب . وقد يكون لباسها مقياس لأخلاقها.

أيضا الجواب أكثر تعقيدا من يس اور نو يا مي تو بتعتمد على لباس الفتاة و الى اي درجة , مثلا حتى في أمريكا قد يعتبر البعض الميك أب الزايد عن اللزوم Slutty أو Cheap  أذا المسألة نسبية , و لا علاقة اساسا بما تلبسة الفتاة بأنحراف الشباب لأن الشاب هو سبب أنحراف نفسة أولا و أخيرا 

5- أعتبر الدخّان وخصوصاً للفتاة محدد لأخلاق البنات.
لا توجد اي علاقة بين التدخين و الأخلاق نهاااائي
لكني أفضل كونها غير مدخنة 
6- أعتبر الأجواء المختلطة سبب لحدوث أخطاء أو خطايا بين الجنسين.
ليس بالضرورة .... 
*


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2012)

> 1- لا يشرب
> 2- لا يدخن
> 3- يلبس شورت شرعي ((تحت الركبة بشوي))
> 4- عندما يتحدّث مع فتيات ، يضع عيونه بالأرض
> ...


يااااااا سلام لو في شب تنطبق عليه كل هالمواصفات ههههههههههه
متااابعة مي توو ..


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

موجود يا روسيتا هههه بس انتي افتحي عيونك ودوّري منيح بين الصخور وتحت السجادة ، بلكي بكون عامل ‏مفاجأة ههه لا بجد ، نوّرتي وإلك كاسة شاي ، يالي كان المفروض أعطيها لسيرفنت ‏


سيرفنت ، أجوبتك بجد روعة ، ولو إنتا هيك ، أنا بدي آجي أخطبك هههه ، لا بجد بحكي ، أجوبتك بتدل على ‏نضوج بشكل كبير ، أنا بقدر أقولك : *أنتَ لستَ مسلم يا عزيزي ‏*

سيكون لي عودة لإجاباتك ، وسأعتمد على بعض منها في موضوعي

*أتمنى أن يُجيب الجميع ، ولو لم يتجرأوا بالعلن ، بينهم وبين حالهم ، ليُدركوا كم تشبّعنا ممن حولنا ‏*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 فبراير 2012)

متابعه وضد الموضوع ...


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

*عجبنى موضوعك بجد
هو ضرب عصفورين بحجر
العصفور الاؤل
كان فى الشكاوى  والتانى فى المباركين
لاعيب يا بوب بجد :d
متابع يا رايق وهرجع اقرى الصفحه الاؤلى كلها دلوقتى
لانى قريت العنوان واول مشاركه بس 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> * المجتمع هو الذي يحدد نظرتي للباس المناسب ؟
> 
> 
> لا ، ولكن تعاليم الانجيل لانى مسيحى مش مسلم
> ...


*

مش انت اللى تحدد مين المسلم ومين المسيحى يا مى تو
ع فكره انت كده بقيت المسيح
لانك هتحددلنا مين المسيحى والمسلم من خلال اسئلتك
قريب هنسمع عن اتباع مي تو ( المسيح الجديد )  
*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

lo
ما فهمت انتي ضد إنو إحنا مسلمين أو ضد مقاييس الأخلاق يالي بنتبعها في حياتنا؟ الك كاسة شاي كمان ‏

mina

لا عصفورين ولا على بالي ، هاد الموضوع حكيتو أكثر من مرة في مواضيع مختلفة ، أذكر منها نقاشات هنا في ‏المنتدى مثل دخان الفتاة ، وآخر قرأتو في الأسئلة عن لباس الحشمة ، وموضوع لزميل نسيت اسمو عن الأغاني ‏وغيرها ، وأخيراً رؤية صديقي ومقياسه للأخلاق والذي لا يختلف عن نظرة الشبيبة في نظرتهم عندما تدخل ‏بنت لابسة (كت) شوف الجحر ساعتها ‏

مشكلة المسيحيين أن هويتهم ضائعة ، وهم دون أن يُدركوا ذلك في نظرتهم للأمور مسلمين ولم يتخلصوا من ‏موروث العادات والتقاليد والتي جزء منها الدين الإسلامي ، والذي أعترف أن بعضها شيء إيجابي وليس سلبي ‏.. إلك كاسة شاي كمان ‏


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> مش انت اللى تحدد مين المسلم ومين المسيحى يا مى تو
> ع فكره انت كده بقيت المسيح
> ...



انتظروا قريباً بالأسواق: سي دي كتابي الكريم ‏[/ld:


نسيت أقول لك يا مينا

*أنتَ مسلم ، وحتى ولو حاولت إعطاء الأجوبة مظهر انجيلي بحت *‏


سأعود لردودك لاحقاً


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> انتظروا قريباً بالأسواق: سي دي كتابي الكريم ‏[/ld:




*وحياة النبى قولى انا مسيحى ولا مسلم
وهدخل الجنه ولا لا
وصحيح هتيدنى 72 حوريه
منا عاوزك تبقى جديد عشان هتلاقى المسيحين ، اللى هما مسلمين وعاملين نفسهم مسيحين بقو من اتباعك 
اه كوكتيل بسيط يدى 72 حوريه
نبقى احنا فى البيس :new6:
ايه بقى انا مسيحى ولا مسلم ؟ بجد أحب أعرف نظرتك ليا
مش بهزر 
*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

قلت لك ... بس بعد التحرير هع هع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> lo
> ما فهمت انتي ضد إنو إحنا مسلمين أو ضد مقاييس الأخلاق يالي بنتبعها في حياتنا؟ الك كاسة شاي كمان ‏
> _انا ضد اننا نقارن عشان ندي لنفسنا الحق في الغلط
> لان اللي بقت بشوفو اننا مش بنرجع لتعاليمنا في المسيحه ونمشي عليها
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> انتظروا قريباً بالأسواق: سي دي كتابي الكريم ‏[/ld:
> 
> 
> نسيت أقول لك يا مينا
> ...


*
خد بالك انا مبحاولش
لانى مش محتاج ابرر ليك أى شىء انا مقتنع بيه
لان بالنسبالى الناس بلا اهميه لما يتدخلو فى حياتى الشخصيه
فسورى يعنى انا ميهمنيش نظرتك ليا
فمش هقول اى كلام انا مش مقتنع بيه عشان انت تحتار ترد عليا

انا كل كلمه كتبتها فى ردى ده
كتبتها فى موضوع فى المباركين
واى حد يقدر يقولك كده
اما موضوع مسلم ده ، معتقدش انه يخصك
لان الدين لله وكونك تتدخل فى دينى دى حاجه صعبه بصراحه وضد منطق موضوعك وهو حرية الملبس 
لانك بتدخل فى حدود حريتى وخصوصياتى 
اللى المفروض محدش يسألنى فيها او حتى يعلق عليها غير فى النقاشات اللى هدفها تغير الدين !*


----------



## أنجيلا (18 فبراير 2012)

*اشتعلت *

*واهو نتفرج*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

مينا

رجعت للشخصنة؟ أنا لن أرد على ردّك أعلاه ، ولكن سأرد بإجاباتك ، لتعرف أن بينك وبين الفكر المسيحي ‏آلاف الأميال  ‏

خود كاسة شاي ... فش اشي مستاهل تزعل عشانو ‏لأنو إنتَ سألتني وأنا أجبتك ‏


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اشتعلت *
> 
> *واهو نتفرج*




*هههههههههههه
لا متقلقيش انا بس بهزر مع ميتو مش أكتر 
الراجل لسه عازم عليا بشاى ولحد دلوقتى معرفتش
كام معلقة سكر ، أعتقد هو بيذاكر كويس
وعارف انه لو كاسه يبقى نص معلقة سكر:99:*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> MeToo قال:
> 
> 
> > lo
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> مينا
> 
> رجعت للشخصنة؟ أنا لن أرد على ردّك أعلاه ، ولكن سأرد بإجاباتك ، لتعرف أن بينك وبين الفكر المسيحي ‏آلاف الأميال  ‏
> 
> خود كاسة شاي ... فش اشي مستاهل تزعل عشانو ‏لأنو إنتَ سألتني وأنا أجبتك ‏



*لو فى شخصنه وانت متأكد
اشتكينى لروك يا ميتو 
ونشوف فى شخصنه ولا لا من شخص محايد
وانا سالتك لهدف الرد على اجابتك
احلى كاسة شاى ليك رايق *


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

لا ، لا بشتكي ولا على بالي  ‏

ولكن أتمنى مينا أن لا تشخصن إن أردت أن نُبقي على مستوى حواري محترم وراقي ، الحقيقة صعبة وأعرف ‏هذا الأمر ، النقد مثل هذا النوع هو الصدمة ‏

كل ما أتمناه أن نعود لهويتنا المسيحية وأن لا نكون مسلمين لابسين صلبان فقط ، بل أن نكون مؤثرين في المكان ‏الذي نحن فيه ونترك بصماتنا ‏

فنحن ملح الأرض ، ولكن إن بعدنا عن الكرمة ، لن نستطيع الإثمار‏

مينا ، عشان ما تزعل : أي مداخلة فيها شخصنة ، سأتجاهلها وبمحبة ‏

خلّينا نكسبك على شاي ‏


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا ، لا بشتكي ولا على بالي  ‏
> 
> ولكن أتمنى مينا أن لا تشخصن إن أردت أن نُبقي على مستوى حواري محترم وراقي ، الحقيقة صعبة وأعرف ‏هذا الأمر ، النقد مثل هذا النوع هو الصدمة ‏
> 
> ...


*

ميتو انت عاوز ترد رد مش عاوز متردش
دى حاجه ترجعلك
وحاجه ترجعلك برضه انك تقول سبب رفضك للرد ع ردى
و انى انا كلامى كان فيه شخصنه
وانا بقولك مفهوش شخصنه ولو انت شايف انه فيه شخصنه
قولتلك اشتكينى !
كونك تصف حوارى معاك بانه غير محترم وغير راقى 
دى شىء انا ممكن ازعل منك فيه بس عادى
مش هزعل لانى هعتبرها من باب حرية التعبير*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> الحقيقة صعبة وأعرف ‏هذا الأمر ، النقد مثل هذا النوع هو الصدمة ‏
> 
> ‏


*فعلاً الصدمه صعبه صدقنى
بس أكيد مش عليا !*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

*لي عودة لرد الزملاء سيرفنت ومينا البطل* ‏

نتابع 

الأمر بالفعل يحتاج لوقفة طويلة ، فنحن نعاني من فطريات فكرية نخرت عقولنا ، وتوارثناها جيل بعد جيل ، إلى ‏أن أصبحت جزء من خطاباتنا الكنيسة الروحية ، ولم نستطع التخلّص من سلطان هذه الأفكار ، لأننا بالحقيقة لم ‏نفكّر يوماً أن نعود للإنجيل ، حيث صفاء الفكر ونقاءه ...‏

المسيح ببساطة ، طلب منّا أن نكون بسطاء كالحمام ، حكماء كالحيات ، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن لا نقف عكس التيار ‏، وعندما نتحدّث عن معاكسة التيار ، فلنا بسمك السلمون الحكمة ، فهذا السمك يمشي عكس تيارات الأنهر مواجهاً ‏الصعوبات بما فيها الدببة للوصول إلى الغاية المنشودة. فهل نحن نمشي عكس التيار ، متمسكين بالحرية التي لنا ‏بالمسيح؟

يُتبع







 ‏
سمكة سلمون اصطادها دب ‏


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

*بالصلاه عالنبي كده انا كوفتس *
*واللي هيقول مسلم دي هتغابي عليه *
*يلا تصبحوا علي خير *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 فبراير 2012)

*تعرف انك اخترت الموضوع الغلط عشان تحكم من هو مسلم او مسيحي او تبين من خلاله هويتك المسيحيه موضوع الزواج بالذات ماله مذهب او دين معين والكل يحب لنفسه الزين والكمال واشلون بعد تعترف ان الملون بالازرق من بهاراتك الزايده وفي نفس الوقت تستخدمه عشان تفصل
من خلاله المسلم من المسيحي؟ شو رايك ان نحن نحط المكياج ونتسبح ونلبس كعب عالي وممكن اتزوج مدخن وممكن اتزوج شخص ويتبين لي انه يشرب وممكن ما اطلق منه بالعكس اساعده وممكن الولد يتزوج مدخنه في مجتمعات التدخين النساء فيه عادي هل هذا يعني انهم مش مسلمين؟ اللي احب اوصله ان الاعراف والتقاليد التي تتحكم في المجتمعات مش هي اللي تحدد منهو مسلم ومن هو هو مسيحي ومن هو يهودي ؟ بعطيك مثال نحن في الامارات نتكون من قبائل ومن غير قبليين عادة من العرف صعب العائله  القبليه تزوج الغير القبيلي صحيح هذا تخلف لكن تخلف عاداتي ماله علاقه باالدين لان المتقدم اكبد مسلم لكن يرفض لاسباب اخرى وممكن الوحده مسلمه مسيحيه يهوديه ترفض الشخص لانه فقير قبيح هذا ما يعني ان هن من نفس االديانه ولهذا سبب يرفضن لكن يعكس قناعاتهن 
مثال اخر الهند عندهم من عادات الزواج ان البنت تجهز كل شئ من الف الى الياء وتتكفل باالمصاريف والشاب يدخل حضرته ايد من ورى وايد من قدام او بشنطة هدومه فقط كنت اسال خدامتنا امراه هنديه مسلمه اقولها انتي شو يخصج بعادات الهندوس ليش تحوشين الفلوس عشان تزوجين البنات المفروض الرجل هو المتكفل بكل شئ وانتي في شرعك ماعندج شئ يجبرج على التكفل بزواج البنات ترد علي لامايصح ومايجوز وهذه عادات منطقتنا مايسير اطلع عنها واكيد الرجالهم بعد عندهم نفس الفكره مع انهم ك مسلمين او هندوس مافي شئ يجبرهم الا العادات بالتالي صعب تحدد من هنا من هو هويته تمشي لانها هويه مشتركه بحكم العادات والتقاليد مش الدين
مثال ثالث
السونا تعرف الواحد لازم يخفف ثيابه فيها عندنا في المركز يوم مخصص لرجال ويوم مختلط ويوم للنساء فقط  هذا في بريطانيا
اللي ناس فيها عايشه متحررده انا بعد الجامعه كنت اروح الجيم
يوم المخصص للبنات فقط ومعاي بنفس المكان بنات مسيحيات
بريطانيات يحضرون فقط يوم المخصص للنساء ومافي شئ يجبرهن سواء انهن يرتاحن اكثر يوم الخاص فيهن هل هذا يعني انهن مسلمات او مثلا هاربات من رجالهم المكبوتين جنسيا! وهل الرجال اللي يختارون ذهاب اليوم المخصص لهم في سونا من غير اختلاط اصبحو مسلمين ومكبوتين جنسيا؟ ومن هو يحدد من المسلم من المسيحي فيهم؟
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 فبراير 2012)

> وممكن ما اطلق منه بالعكس اساعده


قصدي اساعد اعالجه


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بالصلاه عالنبي كده انا كوفتس *
> *واللي هيقول مسلم دي هتغابي عليه *
> *يلا تصبحوا علي خير *​



‏ عجبتني كوفتس ‏

بس يا عزيزي كوبتك ، أتمنى أن تبقى متابع للآخر لتعرف أننا بالحقيقة وكما قال أحد المثقفين المسيحيين العرب: ‏نحن مسيحيو الديانة ، مسلمو الثقافة ... ‏


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تعرف انك اخترت الموضوع الغلط عشان تحكم من هو مسلم او مسيحي او تبين من خلاله هويتك المسيحيه موضوع الزواج بالذات ماله مذهب او دين معين والكل يحب لنفسه الزين والكمال واشلون بعد تعترف ان الملون بالازرق من بهاراتك الزايده وفي نفس الوقت تستخدمه عشان تفصل
> من خلاله المسلم من المسيحي؟ شو رايك ان نحن نحط المكياج ونتسبح ونلبس كعب عالي وممكن اتزوج مدخن وممكن اتزوج شخص ويتبين لي انه يشرب وممكن ما اطلق منه بالعكس اساعده وممكن الولد يتزوج مدخنه في مجتمعات التدخين النساء فيه عادي هل هذا يعني انهم مش مسلمين؟ اللي احب اوصله ان الاعراف والتقاليد التي تتحكم في المجتمعات مش هي اللي تحدد منهو مسلم ومن هو هو مسيحي ومن هو يهودي ؟ بعطيك مثال نحن في الامارات نتكون من قبائل ومن غير قبليين عادة من العرف صعب العائله  القبليه تزوج الغير القبيلي صحيح هذا تخلف لكن تخلف عاداتي ماله علاقه باالدين لان المتقدم اكبد مسلم لكن يرفض لاسباب اخرى وممكن الوحده مسلمه مسيحيه يهوديه ترفض الشخص لانه فقير قبيح هذا ما يعني ان هن من نفس االديانه ولهذا سبب يرفضن لكن يعكس قناعاتهن
> مثال اخر الهند عندهم من عادات الزواج ان البنت تجهز كل شئ من الف الى الياء وتتكفل باالمصاريف والشاب يدخل حضرته ايد من ورى وايد من قدام او بشنطة هدومه فقط كنت اسال خدامتنا امراه هنديه مسلمه اقولها انتي شو يخصج بعادات الهندوس ليش تحوشين الفلوس عشان تزوجين البنات المفروض الرجل هو المتكفل بكل شئ وانتي في شرعك ماعندج شئ يجبرج على التكفل بزواج البنات ترد علي لامايصح ومايجوز وهذه عادات منطقتنا مايسير اطلع عنها واكيد الرجالهم بعد عندهم نفس الفكره مع انهم ك مسلمين او هندوس مافي شئ يجبرهم الا العادات بالتالي صعب تحدد من هنا من هو هويته تمشي لانها هويه مشتركه بحكم العادات والتقاليد مش الدين
> مثال ثالث
> ...



شكراً لإضافتك ، مع أن الموضوع لاعلاقة له بالكبت الج*سي لا من قريب ولا من بعيد

ولكن زاويتك التي تتحدثين عنها ، وهي العادات والتقاليد ، هي النقطة التي أسعى لإيضاحها ، كوننا شركاء في الوطن ‏وإخوة ، لنا ذات الحقوق والواجبات ، يجمعنا ذات الهم والطموح ، هذا لا يعني أننا لا نحيا في دولة إسلامية تسعى ‏لصبغ هويتها علينا من خلال عدة محاور ومنها المناهج التربوية التي تفرض على جميع أبناء الوطن طريقة تفكير ‏معينة ، تكون بالعادة أقرب لتغيير الأيدولوجيات ولكن بطريقة ناعمة

نحن لنا فكرنا الخاص ، الذي لا يجب أن ينصهر بالمجتمع ، ولأن العادات في كثير من الأحيان تُخالف الفكر ‏المسيحي الروحي وبالتالي السلوكي والأخلاقي يجب أن يختلف

فالمسيح انتقد ظاهرة الإهتمام بالمظهر على حساب الجوهر ، وهذا هو لُب الموضوع يا صديقتي

بالفعل سعيد بتواجدك وتفاعلك في الموضوع ...‏


----------



## red333 (18 فبراير 2012)

عزيزى  مى تو
هل افهم من كلامك ان مسيحين الشرق يعيشون حالة من الازدواجية


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا على التوضيح وكأني فهمت الآن لكن عندي بعد تعليق



			نحن لنا فكرنا الخاص ، الذي لا يجب أن ينصهر بالمجتمع ، ولأن العادات في كثير من الأحيان تُخالف الفكر ‏المسيحي الروحي وبالتالي السلوكي والأخلاقي يجب أن يختل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ف
صحيح المفروض كل انسان له الحق على الحفاظ على هويته 
لكن بعض العادات وغالبا كلها تكون نابعه من البيئه المشتركه
يعني بصراحه بما اني اعرف مجتمع الغربي المسيحي واعرفكم كمصريين دايما نتردد اكثر من مره في السنه في بلادكم وعندنا علاقات وشراكه مع مسيحين مصريين احب اقولك من وجهة نظري ان الفرق بين هويتكم وهوية الغرب شاسع انتم محافظين تدري ليش لانكم متمسكين بالدين ومتدينين اكثر عنهم وبالتالي هذه المحافظات نابعه من الطبع الشرقي اللي تشتركون فيه اكثر ودي اسال هو انتو مفروض عليكم تدرسون الاسلام في المدارس؟ *


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع غريب 
فى البداية وضعت حكمك طبعا كلنا كذلك 
وفى الاخير قلت قد تكون احد هؤلاء 
حاول تعرف انت عاوز توصلنا ايه 
علشان يوصل بالسلامة 

*​


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> عزيزى  مى تو
> هل افهم من كلامك ان مسيحين الشرق يعيشون حالة من الازدواجية



الإزدواجية مصدرها التضارب بين ما يُملى علينا من مناهج ، كالهجرة النبوية ، ونزول الوحي على الرسول ، ‏وبين عدم إيماننا بهذا الأمر ، وبين إضطرارنا لحفظ أمور لا نؤمن بها ، وتتحوّل سنة بعد سنة إلى نوع من ‏الحقائق التي تؤثر في سلوكياتنا ...‏

لو أننا نحيا في ظل دولة مدنية ، حيثُ الوطن للجميع والدين لله ، لربما كان هذا الموضوع لا قيمة له ، وتستطيع ‏أن ترى مداخلة الأخت العزيزة هيفاء التي لخّصت حالة بريطانيا بعيداً عن الموروث الديني ، بل الحريات ‏الشخصية ‏


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *شكرا على التوضيح وكأني فهمت الآن لكن عندي بعد تعليق
> ف
> صحيح المفروض كل انسان له الحق على الحفاظ على هويته
> لكن بعض العادات وغالبا كلها تكون نابعه من البيئه المشتركه
> يعني بصراحه بما اني اعرف مجتمع الغربي المسيحي واعرفكم كمصريين دايما نتردد اكثر من مره في السنه في بلادكم وعندنا علاقات وشراكه مع مسيحين مصريين احب اقولك من وجهة نظري ان الفرق بين هويتكم وهوية الغرب شاسع انتم محافظين تدري ليش لانكم متمسكين بالدين ومتدينين اكثر عنهم وبالتالي هذه المحافظات نابعه من الطبع الشرقي اللي تشتركون فيه اكثر ودي اسال هو انتو مفروض عليكم تدرسون الاسلام في المدارس؟ *



صح ، لأنني كما أوضحتُ عزيزتي: نحن مسيحيون الديانة ، مسلمون الثقافة

فكلنا مسلمون ، وهذا ما لا يريد الإخوة تصديقه هنا ‏

لا ولكن المنهاج العربي كله من القرآن الكريم والأحاديث ، التاريخ منذ الصفوف الأولى يبدأ بتدريس الهجرة وحلول ‏الوحي ، المحفوظات الكثير منها عن الحج والأحاديث والشباب المسلم ، حتى العلوم بعض الدروس تبدأ بآيات قرآنية وغيرها ...‏


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *موضوع غريب
> فى البداية وضعت حكمك طبعا كلنا كذلك
> وفى الاخير قلت قد تكون احد هؤلاء
> حاول تعرف انت عاوز توصلنا ايه
> ...



هذا أسلوب صحفي يا صديقي ، ولكن المؤكّد أننا جميعاً سنكون كذلك ‏


----------



## girgis2 (18 فبراير 2012)

*يا أخ مي توو أنت معاك حق في ان هناك كماشة ** من اعلام وتعليم وغيره **بتتعمل حوالينا كمسيحيين لكي نكون مسلمين الفكر فعلاااا

ودي فعلاااا خطة من المجتمع الاسلامي لكي يمحي هويتنا

ولكن لكي نرجع لهويتنا وتعاليمنا المسيحية فلابد الرجوع لتعاليم آبائنا الرسل الأوليين في كنايسنا*

*لأن التعاليم دي موجودة قبل حتى دخول الاسلام

ومش معنى ان يكون في تشابه بين بعض التعاليم دي وبين بعض الأفكار الاسلامية  يبقى انها تعاليم خاطئة لأنك بنفسك بتعترف انها مش كلها سلبية

وعلى رأي أبونا زكريا: أسوأ أنواع الكذب هو ما يكون نصفه حق!!

أما بالنسبة لموضوع الدولة المدنية فدا حلم وشكله كدة راااااح والبركة فيمن اختار الدين كأغلبية ولم يحسب حساب للأقلية وهويتها المستقلة

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 فبراير 2012)

> لا ولكن المنهاج العربي كله من القرآن الكريم والأحاديث ، التاريخ منذ الصفوف الأولى يبدأ بتدريس الهجرة وحلول ‏الوحي ، المحفوظات الكثير منها عن الحج والأحاديث والشباب المسلم ، حتى العلوم بعض الدروس تبدأ بآيات قرآنية وغيرها


اوك هذه مفروض ينظر اليها  يستشهدون بتعاليم كتابكم وخصوصا اللي نشترك فيه نحن ايضا كنا نعاني منه خلال فترة
اقامة عائلتنا في الخارج كان اخواني صغار يدرسون في مدارس
انجليزيه بريطانيه كانو متشبعين بهويه الانجليزيه بصراحه ما نلومهم لان منهجهم كده ماله علاقه فينا لكن كنا نحافظ هوياتهم من خلال مدرسين خصوصين يدرسونهم العربي والدين بصراحه انا مع ان تنعطون حقكم في ذكر كل شئ يخص تاريخكم في كل الكتب التاريخيه الظلم شين ومصر كانت فبطيه مش عدل يتناسون هالشئ


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> هذا أسلوب صحفي يا صديقي ، ولكن المؤكّد أننا جميعاً سنكون كذلك ‏



يبقى اكيد اتعلمته من الصحافة المصرية او العربية بشكل عام 
مينفعش تصدر حكمك فى مقال لانك هتوجه الناس لرأيك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

* 


ولكن لكي نرجع لهويتنا وتعاليمنا المسيحية فلابد الرجوع لتعاليم آبائنا الرسل الأوليين في كنايسنا*

*لأن التعاليم دي موجودة قبل حتى دخول الاسلام

 ومش معنى ان يكون في تشابه بين بعض التعاليم دي وبين بعض الأفكار الاسلامية  يبقى انها تعاليم خاطئة لأنك بنفسك بتعترف انها مش كلها سلبية

وعلى رأي أبونا زكريا: أسوأ أنواع الكذب هو ما يكون نصفه حق!!



*​*انت قولت اللي انا كنت عايزه اوصلو من خلال ردي 
ربنا يباركك
هو ده قصدي من ردي يا مي تو ع موضوعك
موضوعك جميل مع اني كنت ضده الا انو وضح نقاط كتيره
مستمتعه بالمتابعه وبقراية الردود

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 فبراير 2012)

*يا مي تو رح أحاول أكون لطيف بردي ....
اولا : انا لست مسلما لا ثقافة و لا دين و لا أي شئ يجعلني مسلما يا عزيزي 
أنت أختلطت عليك المفاهيم , كون المسيحي لا يسمح بأرتداء البكيني لزوجتة لا يجعلة ابدا مسلما ثقافيا بل يجعلة شرقي و هذا شئ مختلف يا عزيز .
جذب نظري طريقة كتابتك لبعض الكلمات و كيف تفاديت كتابتها كاملة ...
المهم ليس موضوعنا .الموضوع هو ان الأسلام أدخل نفسة حتى بالمرحاض و كيفية دخول الحمام و النكاح و و و و و و .....
الاسلام هو المشكلة لكننا كمسيحيين لسنا جميعا مسلمي الثقافة يا عزيزي 
الأسلام هو تخلف و لا يمكن تصنيفة كثقافة قائمة بحد ذاتها
و ضحكتني فعلا عندما كتبت الرسول و نزول الوحي !!! 
و كلنا نعلم انو لا نبي و لا وحي و لا بطيخ .... 
بدي بعد كاس شاي يا مي تو ...طيب كتير شايك  *


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

يا مي توو أنا مش عارفة ليش معقد الموضوع مع إنها واضحة ومبينة ...

الحشمة والإحتشام شيء كان موجود عند المسيحيين والشرقيين قبل دخول الإسلام 
يعني إلتزامنا بالحشمة والإحتشام لا يجعلنا مسلمين كما تقول بل يجعلنا مطبقين لتعاليم مسيحيتنا فقط 

لا أعلم، هل بالنسبة لك المسيحية التي تغطي جسدها تعتبر مسلمة !!! 
الإحتشام يا عزيزي جاء من المسيحية أولا ليس من الإسلام .. 

فالمسيحية أمرت بالإحتشام والحشمة في اللباس ...
"وَكَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ *بِلِبَاسِ  الْحِشْمَةِ* *مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ*، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ  لَآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ،بَلْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ بِنِسَاءٍ *مُتَعَاهِدَاتٍ بِتَقْوَى اللهِ بِأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ*"

غير هيك من الواجب علينا كمسيحي ومسيحية تغطية أجسادنا لأنها ليست ملكا لنا "أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ *جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ وَالَّذِي هُوَ لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ*، وَأَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِلْكاً لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِفِدْيَةٍ. إِذَنْ، *مَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ*"

وهل تعلم أن أجسادنا هي أعضاء للمسيح فكيف نعرضها بأسلوب يهين المسيح ..! 
"أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ* أَجْسَادَكُمْ هِيَ أَعْضَاءُ الْمَسِيحِ*؟ أَفَآخُذُ أَعْضَاءَ الْمَسِيحِ وَأَجْعَلُهَا أَعْضَاءَ زَانِيَةٍ؟ حَاشَا!"

لكننا لا ننظر إلى أجسادنا وكأنها عورة كما ينظر لها المسلمين بل هي مجد لنا وخليقة ربنا 
وهي مسكن لله وهيكل للروح القدس وعضو من أعضاء المسيح لذلك وجب تغطيتها "لأَنَّ عَلَى كُلِّ مَجْدٍ غِطَاءً"

إذا لا تأتي وتقل لنا أنتم مسلمون لمجرد أننا محتشمين 
تم الرد على الشبهة بنجاح


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

> ومش معنى ان يكون في تشابه بين بعض التعاليم دي وبين بعض الأفكار الاسلامية يبقى انها تعاليم خاطئة لأنك بنفسك بتعترف انها مش كلها سلبية



منوّر يا عم جيرجس 

وكما قلتُ لك ، فينك من زمااان 

المشكلة ليست بالتعليم ، بل بالعقلية ، وأعتقد أن الأغلب فاتهم أن المشكلة ليست بالسلوك بل بالفكر الذي يحكم على السلوك 

*قبل حوالي العام ، دخلت إمرأة إلى الغرفة المجاورة للهيكل ، يومها استهجن بعض الرجال تصرّف هذه المرأة ، وبقي أبونا صامت ، ثاني يوم هو ميعاد الشبيبة ، حيثُ قمنا بسؤاله لماذا سكت ولم يتصرّف شيء مع تصرّف المرأة ، أجاب بما معناه:

دخول الهيكل والغرف المجاورة له لا يحق لأحد الدخول لها ، سواء ذكور أم إناث ، ولكن جرت العادة الخاطئة أن يُسمح للرجال الدخول والإناث لا ، وهذه العادة منبعها العقلية المجتمعية التي تحكمنا. فالأصح هو فقط أن خادم الهيكل هو من يدخل وبأوقات محددة فقط أثناء القدّاس والخدمة.*

تخيّل ، أننا نمارس سلوكيات خاطئة ، بناءً على موروثات خاطئة ، لم تجهد الكنيسة لتصحيحها ، وحتى وقت قريب كنتُ أسأل نفسي: لماذا مسموح للرجال الدخول وممنوع للفتيات؟ اتضح لي أنني مخطيء فالممنوع ممنوع على الجميع ، ولكن جرت العادة أن نحرّمه على الإناث دون الذكور ...


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اوك هذه مفروض ينظر اليها  يستشهدون بتعاليم كتابكم وخصوصا اللي نشترك فيه نحن ايضا كنا نعاني منه خلال فترة
> اقامة عائلتنا في الخارج كان اخواني صغار يدرسون في مدارس
> انجليزيه بريطانيه كانو متشبعين بهويه الانجليزيه بصراحه ما نلومهم لان منهجهم كده ماله علاقه فينا لكن كنا نحافظ هوياتهم من خلال مدرسين خصوصين يدرسونهم العربي والدين بصراحه انا مع ان تنعطون حقكم في ذكر كل شئ يخص تاريخكم في كل الكتب التاريخيه الظلم شين ومصر كانت فبطيه مش عدل يتناسون هالشئ



أنا سعيد لمعرفتك جداً ستي ، فالحقيقة يُشرّفني أن ألتقي بمن هم منفتحين بهذه الطريقة الرائعة ، حسناً سأعترف، كما فهمتُ منك فأنتي من الإمارات ، وأنا بالحقيقة أحترم الإماراتيين بشكل كبير ...

ملاحظة: أنا أردني ، والمناهج التي أتحدّث عنها أردينة ، ولكن هناك من يختار المناهج البريطانية وينجو من صعوبة المناهج الأردنية


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يا مي تو رح أحاول أكون لطيف بردي .... *



*لماذا وضعت عبارة رد لطيف؟ أنتَ تكتب رأيك والرأي رأي مهما كان وقعه قاسي على القاريء ..*




Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> اولا : انا لست مسلما لا ثقافة و لا دين و لا أي شئ يجعلني مسلما يا عزيزي  *



*وهذا ما أكدته لك ... شو شكلك نسيت *




Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> أنت أختلطت عليك المفاهيم , كون المسيحي لا يسمح بأرتداء البكيني لزوجتة لا يجعلة ابدا مسلما ثقافيا بل يجعلة شرقي و هذا شئ مختلف يا عزيز .*



*هذه الفقرة لا أتفق معك معها فيها جميلةً وتفصيلاً ... انظر للكلمة التي وضعتها لك باللون الأخضر .. لا يسمح ، لا يسمح تعني أنك تتحدّث عن علاقة استملاكية بين الرجل وزوجته ، وهذه العقلية مصدرها المجتمع الإسلامي من خلال عقد مدفوع بين الرجل والمرأة ، لذلك هو يعتبرها من أملاكه ـ يسمح ويأمر وينهى ويضرب 

مسيحياً العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة مختلفة ، فالمسيح جعلهم جسد واحد ، وعلاقتهم قائمة على المحبة واحترام متبادل ...

ومن ثم كون الرجل شرقي = رجل يحمل في عقله رواسب وموروثات إجتماعية أغلبها مصدرها الثقافة الإسلامية التي تحكم الرجل في ردود أفعاله ، كأن يعتبر جرائم الشرف حق مكتسب محمي من القوانين ...*





Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> الاسلام هو المشكلة لكننا كمسيحيين لسنا جميعا مسلمي الثقافة يا عزيزي
> الأسلام هو تخلف و لا يمكن تصنيفة كثقافة قائمة بحد ذاتها
> بدي بعد كاس شاي يا مي تو ...طيب كتير شايك  *



*أنتَ قلتها: ليس جميعاً ، وهذا ما أحاول أن أوصله للقاريء: عزيزي القاريء قد تكون أنتَ أحد هؤلاء الذين هم مسلمي الثقافة من دون أن تدري 

وطالما الإسلام هو التخلّف ، فلماذا نحن كمسيحيين ما زلنا شركاء في هذا التخلّف؟ أم أنك تعتقد أننا فوق مجتمعاتنا؟ فلو كنّا متحررين ثقافياً عن الثقافة الإسلامية لكنّا اليوم  أعلى شئناً ولنا بصمتنا ومؤثرين بالمجتمع ، ولكن ما يحدث أننا انصهرنا بهذا التخلّف من حيثُ لا ندري 


إلك أحلى مج شاي نيبتون *


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

> يا مي توو أنا مش عارفة ليش معقد الموضوع مع إنها واضحة ومبينة ...



 




> الحشمة والإحتشام شيء كان موجود عند المسيحيين والشرقيين قبل دخول الإسلام
> يعني إلتزامنا بالحشمة والإحتشام لا يجعلنا مسلمين كما تقول بل يجعلنا مطبقين لتعاليم مسيحيتنا فقط



وما هو تعريف الحشمة والإحتشام مسيحياً؟ أنتي تتحدثين عن مجتمعات شرقية ، اللباس جزء من الموروث الإجتماعي ، فما كان مقبول قبل مئة سنة ، لا أظنه مقبول اليوم ... *الإحتشام مفهوم نسبي ومتغيّر مع الزمن ، وكلمة الرب ثابة لا تتغيّر ، فكيف ستحلّين هذه المعضلة: تغيّر الملابس وثبات كلمة الرب?* انما الفكر ثابت لا يتغيّر ، فما ينطبق قبل مئة عام هو ذاته ما ينطبق اليوم ، ومن يعتقد أن الحشمة هي اللباس فقط ، فهو مسلم لأن اللباس لا يُعتبر مشكلة أو مرتبط بالأخلاق غربياً مثلاً 




> لا أعلم، هل بالنسبة لك المسيحية التي تغطي جسدها تعتبر مسلمة !!!
> الإحتشام يا عزيزي جاء من المسيحية أولا ليس من الإسلام ..



تغطي جسدها عكس تعرّي ، يعني ذكّرتيني بمناقشات الحجاب ، فعندما تسأل المسلم ، ولماذا الحجاب ، يقول لك بدون تردد... يعني بدك بناتنا يتعرّوا؟ ألا يوجد عندكم أنتم مسلمو الثقافة حلول وسط   مرة أخرى روزيتا المشكلة أنكم لم تخرجوا بعد من المظاهر الشكلية والنسبية من مجتمع لآخر وهذا يضع أمامكم مأزق أن كلمة الله قد تكون نسبية أيضاً ! 




> فالمسيحية أمرت بالإحتشام والحشمة في اللباس ...
> "وَكَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لَآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ،بَلْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ بِنِسَاءٍ مُتَعَاهِدَاتٍ بِتَقْوَى اللهِ بِأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ"



مرة اخرى عرّفي لباس الحشمة الثابت والغير متغيّر مع الأزمان ! اللباس تتغيّر ، بينما الفكر ثابت ، أنتي تتجاهلين الكثير من أقوال المسيح التي تتحدّث عن الفكر ، لأن الحشمة أصبحت بنظرنا مقاسة فقط بطول التنورة والكُم والكعب ... 




> غير هيك من الواجب علينا كمسيحي ومسيحية تغطية أجسادنا لأنها ليست ملكا لنا "أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ وَالَّذِي هُوَ لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ، وَأَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِلْكاً لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِفِدْيَةٍ. إِذَنْ، مَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ"



الآن ، كيف ربطتي بين تغطية الجسد وأنها هياكل الله؟ وماذا تعنين بتغطية الجسد؟ 
الله صنع لآدم وحواء أقمصة من جلد ، فهل تكفي هذه الأقمصة لتعتبريها غطاء للجسد؟ وهذه الأقمصة صنعت بعد دخول الخطية لفكرهما ، إذن الفكر هو الأساس. 




> وهل تعلم أن أجسادنا هي أعضاء للمسيح فكيف نعرضها بأسلوب يهين المسيح ..!
> "أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ أَجْسَادَكُمْ هِيَ أَعْضَاءُ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَفَآخُذُ أَعْضَاءَ الْمَسِيحِ وَأَجْعَلُهَا أَعْضَاءَ زَانِيَةٍ؟ حَاشَا!"



تعرضيها روزيتا؟؟ هذا التفكير إسلامي بامتياز ، واسمحي لي ، أنتي تعتبرين الجسد عورة ، وسواء أنكرتي ذلك أم اعترفتي به ...

مع أن الآية لا علاقة لها باللباس ، ولكن دعيني أسألك: الفتاة عندما تلبس ، لمن تلبس؟ وعندما تذهب للصالون ، لمن تفعل ذلك؟ الإجابة هي التي ستفرّق بين الفكر الثقافي السائد والفكر المسيحي ..





> لكننا لا ننظر إلى أجسادنا وكأنها عورة كما ينظر لها المسلمين بل هي مجد لنا وخليقة ربنا
> وهي مسكن لله وهيكل للروح القدس وعضو من أعضاء المسيح لذلك وجب تغطيتها "لأَنَّ عَلَى كُلِّ مَجْدٍ غِطَاءً"



لا أتفق معك هنا ، للأسف فعبارة مثل: نعرضها = نظرتك للجسد نظرة دونية = وتُعادل عورة ، وانما باستخدام مصطلحات أقل شدّة ، ولكن روزيتا ما علاقة على كل مجد غطاء بالموضوع ؟ 
يخلق الرب على كل مكان من جبل صهيون وعلى محفلها سحابة نهارا ودخانا ولمعان نار ملتهبة ليلا لان على كل مجد غطاء. وتكون مظلة للفيء نهارا من الحر وملجأ ومخبأ من السيل ومن المطر

لا يجوز اقتطاع النص من سياقه لإثبات أن الغطاء هنا يتحدّث عن غطاء الجسد




> إذا لا تأتي وتقل لنا أنتم مسلمون لمجرد أننا محتشمين
> تم الرد على الشبهة بنجاح



المشكلة بالفكر وليس باللباس 

هذه ليست شبه بل حقيقة


----------



## Alexander.t (19 فبراير 2012)

*ميتو هو ع كده روزيتا مسلمه ؟
عندنا محاوره مسلمه فى المنتدى *


----------



## red333 (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> الإزدواجية مصدرها التضارب بين ما يُملى علينا من مناهج ، كالهجرة النبوية ، ونزول الوحي على الرسول ، ‏وبين عدم إيماننا بهذا الأمر ، وبين إضطرارنا لحفظ أمور لا نؤمن بها ، وتتحوّل سنة بعد سنة إلى نوع من ‏الحقائق التي تؤثر في سلوكياتنا ...‏
> 
> لو أننا نحيا في ظل دولة مدنية ، حيثُ الوطن للجميع والدين لله ، لربما كان هذا الموضوع لا قيمة له ، وتستطيع ‏أن ترى مداخلة الأخت العزيزة هيفاء التي لخّصت حالة بريطانيا بعيداً عن الموروث الديني ، بل الحريات ‏الشخصية ‏


 
اقدر  شجاعتك عزيزى مى تو
فى الاعتراف بالازدواجية التى يعيش فيها مسيحيو الشرق

ولكن دعنى اسالك سؤال
- لماذا لم يتاثر مسلمى الغرب بثقافة العرى الغربية
و كذالك مسلمى العالم فى عصر ثورة الاتصالات والغزو الثقافى


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

> وما هو تعريف الحشمة والإحتشام مسيحياً؟ أنتي تتحدثين عن  مجتمعات شرقية ، اللباس جزء من الموروث الإجتماعي ، فما كان مقبول قبل مئة  سنة ، لا أظنه مقبول اليوم ... *الإحتشام مفهوم  نسبي ومتغيّر الأزمان ، والمشكلة أن كلمة الرب ثابة لا تتغيّر ، فكيف  ستحلّين هذه المعضلة, تغيّر الملابس وثبات كلمة الرب?* ولكن  الفكر ثابت لا يتغيّر ، فما ينطبق قبل مئة عام هو ذاته ما ينطبق اليوم ،  ومن يعتقد أن الحشمة هي اللباس فقط ، فهو مسلم لأن اللباس لا يُعتبر مشكلة  أو مرتبط بالأخلاق غربياً مثلاً


تعريف الحشمة والإحتشام مسيحيا واضح من الأيات التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة مي توو .. راجعها من فضلك لتعرف ... 
بعدين نحن لا نتحدث عن ملابس وستايل كان موجودا في القدم وتغير مع الزمن ! 
نحن نتحدث عن فكرة واحدة وهي الحشمة والإحتشام بحسب كلمة الرب الثابتة الغير متغيرة .... 



> ومن يعتقد أن الحشمة هي اللباس فقط ، فهو مسلم لأن اللباس لا يُعتبر مشكلة  أو مرتبط بالأخلاق غربياً مثل


بل مرتبط بالإيمان قبل الأخلاق يا مي توو ...
وقلنا سابقا أن تشابه تعاليمنا بالحشمة والإحتشام مع الإسلام لا يعني أننا مسلمون !!!!! 
نقطة أخرى أن لم أقل أن الحشمة هي اللباس فقط .. ! 
الحشمة هي في الإيمان والفكر والأخلاق واللباس جميعهم مجتمعين معا 
فالإيمان يعطينا فكر صحيح والفكر الصحيح يعطينا أخلاق حسنة والأخلاق الحسنة تعطينا اللباس المحتشم  والشاطر يفهم بقى ...




> تغطي جسدها عكس تعرّي ، يعني ذكّرتيني بمناقشات الحجاب ،  فعندما تسأل المسلم ، ولماذا الحجاب ، يقول لك بدون تردد... يعني بدك  بناتنا يتعرّوا؟ ألا يوجد عندكم أنتم مسلمو الثقافة حلول وسط    مرة أخرى روزيتا المشكلة أنكم لم تخرجوا بعد من المظاهر الشكلية والنسبية  من مجتمع لآخر وهذا يضع أمامكم مأزق أن كلمة الله قد تكون نسبية أيضاً !


أنا لم أذكر كلمة تعري في كلامي أبدا أبدا أبدا ولا أعلم كيف تم تأويلها على لساني  
على العموم، نعم موضوع الحشمة نسبي ولكن هذا لا يعني أن نرفض الحشمة تماما و نلبس لباس يهين مجد الله وهيكل الروح القدس (أجسادنا)



> مرة اخرى عرّفي لباس الحشمة الثابت والغير متغيّر مع  الأزمان ! اللباس تتغيّر ، بينما الفكر ثابت ، أنتي تتجاهلين الكثير من  أقوال المسيح التي تتحدّث عن الفكر ، لأن الحشمة أصبحت بنظرنا مقاسة فقط  بطول التنورة والكُم والكعب ...


لا، من قال لك أن الحشمة بنظرنا هي بطول التنورة والكم والكعب !!!! 
الحشمة هي ذلك اللباس الذي يحترم أجسادنا التي هي مسكن الرب والروح القدس والتي هي أعضاء من جسد المسيح بحيث لا تكون هذه الأعضاء عثرة لنا أو لغيرنا 
فهناك أعضاء من الجسد لا يجب إظهارها للملأ فما الفائدة من إظهارها ؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن تجاوبني  



> الآن ، كيف ربطتي بين تغطية الجسد وأنها هياكل الله؟ وماذا  تعنين بتغطية الجسد؟ الله صنع لآدم وحواء أقمصة من جلد ، فهل تكتفي هذه  الأقمصة لتعتبريها غطاء للجسد؟ وصنع هذه الأقمصة بعد دخول الخطية لفكرهما ،  إذن الفكر هو الأساس.


مش أنا إللي ربطت بين تغطية الجسد وبأنها هياكل للروح القدس، الكتاب المقدس هو إللي ربط على فكرة 
فهل يعقل أن نمجد الله بجسد غير مغطى؟
هل يعقل أن يكون جسدنا غير مغطى وهو هيكل للروح القدس ومسكن للرب؟ 
هل يعقل أن نذهب للكنيسة وأجسادنا نصفها مغطى والنصف الأخر معروض لمين يتفرج؟ 



> تعرضيها روزيتا؟؟ هذا التفكير إسلامي بامتياز ، واسمحي لي ، أنتي تعتبرين الجسد عورة ، وسواء أنكرتي ذلك أم اعترفتي به ...
> 
> مع أن الآية لا علاقة لها باللباس ،


لا يحق لك أن تتهم أفكار المسيحيين بأنها مسلمة لمجرد التشابه بينها وبين الفكر الإسلامي ! 
وإسمح لي أنا ركزت بقولي أنني لا أعتبر الجسد عورة فلماذا تتهمني بقول ما لم أقله :ranting:
أنا قلت الجسد مجد من الرب 
الجسد مسكن للرب 
الجسد هيكل للروح القدس 
الجسد هو عضو من أعضاء جسد المسيح 
وكلامي مدعم من الكتاب المقدس 
فلم أتكلم بمزاجي يعني ومش ذنبي أنك لا تريد الإقتناع 



> ولكن دعيني أسألك: الفتاة عندما تلبس ،  لمن تلبس؟ وعندما تذهب للصالون ، لمن تفعل ذلك؟ الإجابة هي التي ستفرّق  بين الفكر الثقافي السائد والفكر المسيحي ..


يا مي توو لا مجال للمقارنة بين من تذهب للصالون للإهتمام بجمالها وبين من تلبس لباس غير محتشم، لا أعلم ليش ربطتهم ببعض فشتان بين الإثنين 

بس رح جاوب ...
شخصيا بلبس لنفسي وعشان نفسي بحب أدلع نفسي شو أعمل يعني 
بس بأخد بعين الإعتبار إنه في بشر في الشارع أو في المكان إلي رح أذهب إله .. يعني مش عايشة في الدنيا لوحدي 
بيقولوا "كل لنفسك وإلبس للناس" وهالمقولة صحيحة مية بالمية 

على كلامك يبقى خلي البنات يطلعوا في ملابس البحر في الشوارع ويروحوا المدارس والجامعات في نفس اللبس ما هو برضه بيلبسوه لنفسهم صح !!! 
أو إنت روح لمقابلة الشغل بشورت مش برضه إنت بهيك بتلبس لنفسك وإنت حر 



> لا أتفق معك هنا ، للأسف فعبارة مثل: نعرضها = نظرتك للجسد  نظرة دونية ، وتُعادل عورة ، ولكن باستخدام مصطلحات أقل شدّة ، ولكن روزيتا  ما علاقة على كل مجد غطاء بالموضوع ؟
> يخلق الرب على كل مكان من جبل صهيون وعلى محفلها سحابة  نهارا ودخانا ولمعان نار ملتهبة ليلا لان على كل مجد غطاء. وتكون مظلة  للفيء نهارا من الحر وملجأ ومخبأ من السيل ومن المطر
> 
> لا يجوز اقتطاع النص من سياقه لإثبات أن الغطاء هنا يتحدّ عن غطاء الجسد


خد الفكرة يا مي توو 
لكل مجد غطاء والجسد مجد ولازم يتغطى أو على الأقل يحترم لأننا نسبح الرب به ومن  خلاله ....
لما بيقولك في الكتاب المقدس الجسد مسكن للرب فهل يعقل أن أهين مسكن الرب هذا بلباس مهين وغير محتشم ؟؟!!! 

وبنفس فكرة أن الشعر مجد المرأة ووجب عليها تغطيته وقت الصلاة فهكذا يجب تغطية الجسد باللباس المحتشم 

بعدين على أي أساس تقول أن نظرتي للجسد دونية وأني بنظر إله كأنه عورة؟ يا ريت يا مي توو من غير تأويل على كلامي .. 
فأنا لم أنوه لا من قريب ولا من بعيد على أن الجسد عورة بالنسبة لي أو حتى للمسيحيين ككل 

وأين العيب في كلمة نعرضها؟ 
هل من اللائق في الفتاة كمسيحية أن تعرض أجزاء من جسدها للي بيسوى وإللي ما بيسوى ؟
تماما للمسيحي فهل يليق به أن يعرض أجزاء جسده ؟

بنظري وأعتقد بنظر غيري من المسيحيين: أن الشخص الذي يعرض أجزاء من جسده وخاصة تلك التي تكون عثرة للغير 
هو والزاني واااااحد 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## Alexander.t (19 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> اقدر  شجاعتك عزيزى مى تو
> فى الاعتراف بالازدواجية التى يعيش فيها مسيحيو الشرق
> 
> ولكن دعنى اسالك سؤال
> ...




*أزدواجيه ؟!*
*ومين اللى قال مسلمى الغرب لم يتأثر بثاقفة العرى الغربيه؟!*


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ميتو هو ع كده روزيتا مسلمه ؟
> عندنا محاوره مسلمه فى المنتدى *


يااااااااااه أخيرا إكتشفتو إني مسلمة :smil16:


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> اقدر  شجاعتك عزيزى مى تو
> فى الاعتراف بالازدواجية التى يعيش فيها مسيحيو الشرق
> 
> ولكن دعنى اسالك سؤال
> ...


ثقافة العري موجودة عند العرب يا أستاذ ولكن تحت غطاء ثقافة الحجاب وبرضه الشاطر يفهم

بعدين إنت والنبي فاهم الموضوع غلط 
هو قصده إزدواجية بالأفكار المتعلقة بالحشمة والإحتشام والتي تجعلنا تماما كالمسلمين بنظرنا للحشمة وهذا هو نقطة خلافنا مع الأستاذ مي توو 
ليش يا حزرك ؟؟؟؟؟ 
لأنه الحشمة والإحتشام موجودين في المسيحية وهي ليست من الإسلام 
يعني تمسكنا فيها لا يجعلنا مسلمووون كما يقول الأخ مي توو 

يبقى لا تقولي إزدواجية ولا ما يحزنون !


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يااااااااااه أخيرا إكتشفتو إني مسلمة :smil16:


اروح الحق انشرها فى اى منتدى  اسلامى فى قسم المسلمون الجدد قبل محد ياخد السبق الصحفى دى منى ههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 فبراير 2012)

*أرى انك تعتبر تغطية الجسد و الحشمة أشياء أسلامية بحتة عزيزي و هذا خطأ , اتعرف ماذا أعتقد ؟ أعتقد انك نفسك متأثر أسلاميا لأن المسلمين غالبا ما يصورون و يتصورون غيرهم على انهم عراة و غير محتشمين بينما المرأة في الاسلام جعلوها تشبه كيس النفايات بنقابهم المتخلف ! الحشمة موجودة يا عزيزي في المسيحية و اليهودية قبل الاسلام يا عزيزي الاسلام جعل المرأة عورة و فرض عليها فرضا جائرا متخلفا نوعا محددا من الحشمة . 
الحشمة ليست أساسا في الاسلام 
الاسلام جعل الحشمة تخلف و قيود قيّد بها حرية المرأة و قضى على حقوقها و جعلها ناقصة عقل و دين ...الخ 



الرجل شرقي = رجل يحمل في عقله رواسب وموروثات إجتماعية أغلبها مصدرها الثقافة الإسلامية


أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأ لأنك بهاذا القول أجمعت كل الشرقيين على انهم أسلاميين بثقافتهم و هذا غير منطقي و غير واقعي بتاتا*


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اروح الحق انشرها فى اى منتدى  اسلامى فى قسم المسلمون الجدد قبل محد ياخد السبق الصحفى دى منى ههههههههه


هههههههههه طيب يلا بسرعة وإقسم الأرباح بالنص : أنا نص وإنت نص leasantr
بس ضيف بهااااارات من عندك وقول محاورة مسيحية أسلمت لأسباب مجهولة لم تعرف بعد ld:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 فبراير 2012)

*



ثقافة العري موجودة عند العرب يا أستاذ ولكن تحت غطاء ثقافة الحجاب وبرضه الشاطر يفهم


أنقر للتوسيع...


صحيح مثل ما نگول بالعراقي من برة هالله هالله و من جوه يعلم الله !!!! *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 فبراير 2012)

*أطالب بحظر روزيتا لأنها أسلمت :fun_lol: *


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أطالب بحظر روزيتا لأنها أسلمت :fun_lol: *


هههههههههههههه
بلاش الإشاعات دي :wub:


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ميتو هو ع كده روزيتا مسلمه ؟
> عندنا محاوره مسلمه فى المنتدى *



يا عزيزي ... كلنا مسلمون


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> اقدر  شجاعتك عزيزى مى تو
> فى الاعتراف بالازدواجية التى يعيش فيها مسيحيو الشرق
> 
> ولكن دعنى اسالك سؤال
> ...



سؤالك أكثر من رائع ، وسعيد لأجل هذا السؤال ...

لماذا لم يتأثر؟ برأيي الشخصي ، لأن الغرب بأغلبه علماني ، بمعنى يفصل الدين عن الدولة وبالتالي عن باقي مناحي الحياة ، لذلك الذي يُشكّل بشخصية وأفكار الأبناء هو البيت بالدرجة الأولى ، فلا يحدث أي نوع من تغييرات الأيدولوجيات الممنهجة والتي تراها في الشرق عامةً والدول الإسلامية خاصةً ، حيثُ تغيير ممنهج لأيدلوجيات المسيحين من خلال مناهج تميل لفرض ثقافة إسلامية على المسيحي ، فيبدأ بتشرّب الثقافة الإسلامية من حيثُ لا يدري ... فالمسلم عامةً منغلق على نفسه في الثقافات الغربية ، ولا يحتك بمحيطه ، وبالتالي يبقى على ذات فكره دون تطوّر أو تغيير .. ولكن مسيحي الشرق جزء من هذا المجتمع ، ولكن هذا المجتمع الذي يعتبر أن الإسلام دين الدولة يفرضه على الآخر بطرق ممنهجة وأولها وأخطرها المناهج التربوية .

كما أشرتُ سابقاً ، لو أننا نحيا في دولة مدنية ، لأصبح هذا الحوار شخصي لا فكري ديني ...


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2012)

صديقى العزيز Metoo

1-بغض النظر عن المحتوى اسجل اعجابى بطريقة اختيارك لأسماء موضوعاتك وطريقة سردك
2-بالفعل الثقافة الاسلامية لها اثر على تفكير الشرقى ولكن رد فعلك فى رفضها مبالغ فيه لدرجة اننا رفضت العاطل مع الباطل ورفضك طال لتعاليمنا دون ان تدرك وهذا

اسمحلى ان اسجل انك وقعت فى عدة اخطاء (من وجهة نظرى)
1-التعميم 
2-رفض الرأى الاخر وفرض رأيك عليه (بقا يا راجل ينفع حد يقولك انا مسيحى تقوم تقوله لأ مسلم وهثبتلك ...ترضى حد يحط كلام على لسانك ويفرضه عليك كحقيقة ثابتة ؟ انت لا تعرف الجميع ولا محاورك فلا يصح ولا يُعقل ان تحكم عليهم)
3-خالفت تعليم الكتاب المقدس برفض (ضمنى) للحشمة واللياقة او سماح بما يخالفها وكأن المسيحية توافق على هذا بدعوة الحرية وهو خطأ قديم

*فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا (غلاطية 5 :13)*


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههه طيب يلا بسرعة وإقسم الأرباح بالنص : أنا نص وإنت نص leasantr
> بس ضيف بهااااارات من عندك وقول محاورة مسيحية أسلمت لأسباب مجهولة لم تعرف بعد ld:


اسباب مجهولة امممم
كدة هايشكوا فيا مش فيكى روزيتا هههه
المهم هحاول اظبط الموضوع
والمكسب 1/3 و2/3 انتى عملتى حاجة روزيتا غير انك قلتى  الشهادة هههه
هقولهم معرفش قالة شهادة الابتدائية ولاالاعدادية ههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

انا حاسه ان انت اللي مسلم وبتشتغلنا يا مي تو​


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

> تعريف الحشمة والإحتشام مسيحيا واضح من الأيات التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة مي توو .. راجعها من فضلك لتعرف ...
> بعدين نحن لا نتحدث عن ملابس وستايل كان موجودا في القدم وتغير مع الزمن !
> نحن نتحدث عن فكرة واحدة وهي الحشمة والإحتشام بحسب كلمة الرب الثابتة الغير متغيرة ....



راجعتها ، ووجدتُ أن لباس الحشمة يُقابله ملابس كثيرة الثمن ، يعني أن تلبس ببساطة وتواضع ولا علاقة للحشمة التي في عقولنا هنا ..

"وَكَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لَآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ،بَلْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ بِنِسَاءٍ مُتَعَاهِدَاتٍ بِتَقْوَى اللهِ بِأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ"

طيب نرجع للترجمة الإنجليزية ، لعل ميتو يعرف تعريف لباس الحشمة ... 
9 I also want the women to dress modestly, with decency and propriety, adorning themselves, not with elaborate hairstyles or gold or pearls or expensive clothes, 10 but with good deeds, appropriate for women who profess to worship God.

modestly = بشكل متواضع 

أنا لا أتحدث في ما يتعلّق بستايل ، ولكن اللباس المقبول والغير مقبول في الأزمنة ، ولأن اللباس متغيّر ومتطوّر ، وكلمة الله ثابتة ، أعطانا الإنجيل خطوط عريضة نفهم منها أن يكون لباسنا بتواضع وغير ثمين ، وهذا يتناسب مع الفكر المسيحي فيما يتعلّق برفض تعظّم المعيشة





> بل مرتبط بالإيمان قبل الأخلاق يا مي توو ...
> وقلنا سابقا أن تشابه تعاليمنا بالحشمة والإحتشام مع الإسلام لا يعني أننا مسلمون !!!!!
> نقطة أخرى أن لم أقل أن الحشمة هي اللباس فقط .. !
> الحشمة هي في الإيمان والفكر والأخلاق واللباس جميعهم مجتمعين معا
> فالإيمان يعطينا فكر صحيح والفكر الصحيح يعطينا أخلاق حسنة والأخلاق الحسنة تعطينا اللباس المحتشم والشاطر يفهم بقى ...



وها أنتي عدتي لربط الأخلاق باللباس ... شكراً 




> أنا لم أذكر كلمة تعري في كلامي أبدا أبدا أبدا ولا أعلم كيف تم تأويلها على لساني
> على العموم، نعم موضوع الحشمة نسبي ولكن هذا لا يعني أن نرفض الحشمة تماما و نلبس لباس يهين مجد الله وهيكل الروح القدس (أجسادنا)



كيف سيهين روزيتا؟ اللباس لا تهين أجسادنا ، ولن تهينها إلا في حالة واحدة فقط لا غير: اعتبار خليقة الله غير لائقة 





> لا، من قال لك أن الحشمة بنظرنا هي بطول التنورة والكم والكعب !!!!
> الحشمة هي ذلك اللباس الذي يحترم أجسادنا التي هي مسكن الرب والروح القدس والتي هي أعضاء من جسد المسيح بحيث لا تكون هذه الأعضاء عثرة لنا أو لغيرنا
> فهناك أعضاء من الجسد لا يجب إظهارها للملأ فما الفائدة من إظهارها ؟؟؟؟؟
> ممكن تجاوبني



جميل ، وما هذه الأعضاء التي يجب أن تُخفى؟ مثلاً فتاة تلبس ميني جيب ، وحفر ، فهل هذه حشمة؟ شاب يخرج بالشورت وبدون بلوزة من فوق ، هل هذه حشمة؟

ومن ثم من يحدد الحشمة؟ الآخر ، بمعنى العيون التي ترى ، المسيح يا روزيتا وضع اللوم على الناظر بشهوة ، وليس على الفتاة بلباسها ، لذلك قال: من نظر لإمرأة لشتهيها ،، 

انظري الفرق في الفكرين: الإسلامي و المسيحي ، فالمسيح يعتبر أن العثرة تأتي من الشخص ، لذلك يقول المسيح إن أعثرتك عينك فاقلعها ... فالشخص هو المسؤول عن أفعاله وأفكاره واقواله ، فمن فضلة القلب يتكلّم اللسان ...

*فلا تشابه بين الفكر المسيحي والإسلامي في هذا الموضوع*





> مش أنا إللي ربطت بين تغطية الجسد وبأنها هياكل للروح القدس، الكتاب المقدس هو إللي ربط على فكرة
> فهل يعقل أن نمجد الله بجسد غير مغطى؟
> هل يعقل أن يكون جسدنا غير مغطى وهو هيكل للروح القدس ومسكن للرب؟
> هل يعقل أن نذهب للكنيسة وأجسادنا نصفها مغطى والنصف الأخر معروض لمين يتفرج؟



فقرة بنفحات إسلامية عطرة 

ومن ثم لماذا تفرضين عكس الحشمة أن يكون النصف الآخر معروض لمن يتفرج؟؟ غريب روزيتا هذا المنطق ، فهو لا يختلف عن من يُطالب بالحجاب والنقاب لأن الفتاة جوهرة مكنونة علينا إخفائها ... الآن قولي لي : ما الفرق بين فقرتك تلك ، وتلخيصها بأن الجسد عورة ، وأن الفكرة السائدة أن الحرية التي لنا بالمسيح تعني أن لا نلبس؟ لماذا ذائماً نفرض العري (واسمحي لي ففقرتك أعلاه لا تُفهم إلا بمنطق تعرّي)




> لا يحق لك أن تتهم أفكار المسيحيين بأنها مسلمة لمجرد التشابه بينها وبين الفكر الإسلامي !
> وإسمح لي أنا ركزت بقولي أنني لا أعتبر الجسد عورة فلماذا تتهمني بقول ما لم أقله
> أنا قلت الجسد مجد من الرب
> الجسد مسكن للرب
> ...



*المشكلة روزيتا أنه لا تشابه بين الفكرين ، عدم فهمنا للفكر المسيحي هو من جعلنا مسلمو الثقافة بامتياز *




> يا مي توو لا مجال للمقارنة بين من تذهب للصالون للإهتمام بجمالها وبين من تلبس لباس غير محتشم، لا أعلم ليش ربطتهم ببعض فشتان بين الإثنين
> 
> بس رح جاوب ...
> شخصيا بلبس لنفسي وعشان نفسي بحب أدلع نفسي شو أعمل يعني
> ...



لا بالعكس ، كل المقارنة ، لأن من تذهب للصالون تذهب لنفسها ، وليس لغيرها ! بينما الفكر الإسلامي فالفتاة تتبرج لغيرها وزوجها وليس لنفسها ... الآن في اللباس ذات الأمر ، الفتاة والشاب يلبس لنفسه وليس لغيره ، فالأناقة لا تعني محاولات إغراءات كما يُفهمونا من خلال حملة أنتي جوهرة فتنقبي  

لكل مكان لباسه ، وهذه أتفق فيها معك ، بالأحرى ، هذا المنطق ، ولكن الفكر الإسلامي يُريد one colour all time ، أو one piece all places .... فهم يريدون لباس واحد للبحر والعمل والطلعات وشمّات الهواء 

فأنا لا أرى تشابه بين الفكرين ، علينا تنقية أفكارنا من الشوائب الثقافية السائدة ، لأن بولس الرسول يطلب منّا الحذر ، مع أن هذا النص مخصص للمتهودين ، ولكنني أراه مناسب لحالتنا اليوم نحن المتأسلمين ، الذين نسعى لإدخال مفاهيم غير مسيحية ولا تمت لمسيحيتنا بصلة ... احذروا أن يقتنصكم أحد بغرور "الفلسفة" الباطل، مستقى من تقليد الناس، أو أركان العالم 






> وبنفس فكرة أن الشعر مجد المرأة ووجب عليها تغطيته وقت الصلاة فهكذا يجب تغطية الجسد باللباس المحتشم



غطاء الرأس لا علاقة له للحشمة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ، بل بالمجد والرأس ...



> وأين العيب في كلمة نعرضها؟
> هل من اللائق في الفتاة كمسيحية أن تعرض أجزاء من جسدها للي بيسوى وإللي ما بيسوى ؟
> تماما للمسيحي فهل يليق به أن يعرض أجزاء جسده ؟
> 
> ...




فقرة إسلامية جديدة 

الزاني بحسب المسيح هو من ينظر لمرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه ، العثرة تأتي من ذات الشخص ، لذلك كما قلتُ لك سابقاً ، من تعثره عينه فأفضل له أن يقلعها ، مسيحياً نحنُ مسؤولين عن أفكارنا وليس لنا الحق في لوم الآخر لو عثرنا ...

ولكن يا ميتو ، هناك بولس الرسول يقول لك بما معناه إن كان أكل اللحمة يعثر أخي فلن آكله ، إذن القرار نابع من خوفي على غيري وليس من باب الأخلاقيات أو لباس الحشمة ...


وعليكم السلام


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا حاسه ان انت اللي مسلم وبتشتغلنا يا مي تو​



مسلم ديانة أو ثقافة؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> مسلم ديانة أو ثقافة؟


x
اللتنين بقى


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> x
> اللتنين بقى



لو انتي شايفة هيك ، مش راح أخيّب ظنّك


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أرى انك تعتبر تغطية الجسد و الحشمة أشياء أسلامية بحتة عزيزي و هذا خطأ , اتعرف ماذا أعتقد ؟ أعتقد انك نفسك متأثر أسلاميا لأن المسلمين غالبا ما يصورون و يتصورون غيرهم على انهم عراة و غير محتشمين بينما المرأة في الاسلام جعلوها تشبه كيس النفايات بنقابهم المتخلف ! الحشمة موجودة يا عزيزي في المسيحية و اليهودية قبل الاسلام يا عزيزي الاسلام جعل المرأة عورة و فرض عليها فرضا جائرا متخلفا نوعا محددا من الحشمة .
> الحشمة ليست أساسا في الاسلام
> الاسلام جعل الحشمة تخلف و قيود قيّد بها حرية المرأة و قضى على حقوقها و جعلها ناقصة عقل و دين ...الخ
> *



وما تعريف لباس الحشمة مسيحياً؟




Servant Of Christ قال:


> *خطأ لأنك بهاذا القول أجمعت كل الشرقيين على انهم أسلاميين بثقافتهم و هذا غير منطقي و غير واقعي بتاتا*




ما هي مواصفات الرجل الشرقي؟ ولنستثني الشهامة والمروة وأنه مغوار وشجاع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لو انتي شايفة هيك ، مش راح أخيّب ظنّك


_مهو انت بتوصل ثقافة الديانه الاسلاميه بطريقه غير مباشره
هو انت اه بتسخر من الثقافه دي بس المهم انها تنتشر 
واول اقتناع للناس انهم مسلمو الثقافه وبعد كده...
ايه رئيك في الاتهام ده
_


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _مهو انت بتوصل ثقافة الديانه الاسلاميه بطريقه غير مباشره
> هو انت اه بتسخر من الثقافه دي بس المهم انها تنتشر
> واول اقتناع للناس انهم مسلمو الثقافه وبعد كده...
> ايه رئيك في الاتهام ده
> _



مقبول منك 

ولكن لو كان القاريء المسيحي سيعرف أنه يتبّع ثقافة إسلامية ، ويتحرر منها ، لأنني كما سبقتُ وأشرتُ فهذه الأفكار أصبحت كالفطريات تنخر عقلياتنا ولا ينفع أن نكتفي بالإشارة لها ، بل اجتثاثها من جذورها للعودة للفكر المسيحي النقي والصلب ، فلو وصلتُ لهذه النتيجة فأنا سعيد ، وسعيد بهذا الاتهام أيضاً ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> مقبول منك
> 
> ولكن لو كان القاريء المسيحي سيعرف أنه يتبّع ثقافة إسلامية ، ويتحرر منها ، لأنني كما سبقتُ وأشرتُ فهذه الأفكار أصبحت كالفطريات تنخر عقلياتنا ولا ينفع أن نكتفي بالإشارة لها ، بل اجتثاثها من جذورها للعودة للفكر المسيحي النقي والصلب ، فلو وصلتُ لهذه النتيجة فأنا سعيد ، وسعيد بهذا الاتهام أيضاً ...


_ردك ذكي اوي
بتلعب على الوترين
ويارب نطلع بالنتيجه دي...من موضوعك
_


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _ردك ذكي اوي
> بتلعب على الوترين
> ويارب نطلع بالنتيجه دي...من موضوعك
> _



قولي آمين


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



ممنوع مشاركات الهههههه في الموضوع 

مخصوم منك يوم عمل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> قولي آمين


انهي امين بقى
اللي تبع الموضوع ولا اللي احنا مستنيينها


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ممنوع مشاركات الهههههه في الموضوع
> 
> مخصوم منك يوم عمل


 *مش قادرة امسك حالي صدقني*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اصل نفس الرواية بتتكر... بس المرة ده طلعت مسلم مش ملحد *
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انهي امين بقى
> اللي تبع الموضوع ولا اللي احنا مستنيينها



يالي بريّحك لو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش قادرة امسك حالي صدقني*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اصل نفس الرواية بتتكر... بس المرة ده طلعت مسلم مش ملحد *
> *ههههههههههههههه*


قصدك ع اتهامي يعني ل مي تو
عادي ما هو طلع اغلب الاعضاء مسلمين
وانتي كمان مسلمه بس متحرره شويه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يالي بريّحك لو


ماشي
امين...


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قصدك ع اتهامي يعني ل مي تو
> عادي ما هو طلع اغلب الاعضاء مسلمين
> وانتي كمان مسلمه بس متحرره شويه


 *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا انا اخر مرة كنت ملحدة كمان بس الظاهر اسلمت هههههه*

*لولو كفاية ابوس ايدك اصلي بتعشي ومش قادرة امسك حالي... معدتي وجعتني:hlp:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا انا اخر مرة كنت ملحدة كمان بس الظاهر اسلمت هههههه*
> 
> *لولو كفاية ابوس ايدك اصلي بتعشي ومش قادرة امسك حالي... معدتي وجعتني:hlp:*


طب سيبي العشا
اصل الملحدين مش بيتعشو


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب سيبي العشا
> اصل الملحدين مش بيتعشو


* ليه يعنيleasantr*
*بيتعشو وبياكلو كل شي:wub:*


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> صديقى العزيز Metoo
> 1-بغض النظر عن المحتوى اسجل اعجابى بطريقة اختيارك لأسماء موضوعاتك وطريقة سردك
> 2-بالفعل الثقافة الاسلامية لها اثر على تفكير الشرقى ولكن رد فعلك فى رفضها مبالغ فيه لدرجة اننا رفضت العاطل مع الباطل ورفضك طال لتعاليمنا دون ان تدرك وهذا
> اسمحلى ان اسجل انك وقعت فى عدة اخطاء (من وجهة نظرى)
> ...



شكراً للمجاملة عمّي كريتك ...

الموضوع ليس أن الشخص المقابل هو مسلم ، بل مسلم الثقافة ، وهنا فرق ، أنا لم أشكك بمسيحية أحد ، بل في ثقافته الغير متوافقة مع فكر المسيح ...

الآن بدأت أفهمكم (مع تحيات زين العابدين  ) ، *فكلمة حرية* بالنسبة لكثيرين قد تعني (( *استغلال سيء لهذه الحرية ، وبالتالي نسيء لمسيحينا* )) ، ولكن هل هناك مجال لحرية مسؤولة ، تلك التي تبني ، فأن نتبنى آراء أكثر تشدداً خوفاً من الحرية أيضاً أمر أعتقد أنه غير صحي ... ألا يوجد هناك منطقة وسطية؟


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا انا اخر مرة كنت ملحدة كمان بس الظاهر اسلمت هههههه*
> 
> *لولو كفاية ابوس ايدك اصلي بتعشي ومش قادرة امسك حالي... معدتي وجعتني:hlp:*



ممنوع الههههه ، وإلا سأضطر آسفاً بأن أقوم بعمل غير محبب ....

أزعل وأنام من غير عشا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

مي تو 
انت قولتي اصبر هتعرف انك مسلم 
دلوقتي رسيتوا علي ايه 
انا مسلم ولا مسيحي 

يعني بكره اصوم  " الصوم الكبير "
ولا اصوم اتنين وخميس ؟​


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مي تو
> انت قولتي اصبر هتعرف انك مسلم
> دلوقتي رسيتوا علي ايه
> انا مسلم ولا مسيحي
> ...






> بس يا عزيزي كوبتك ، أتمنى أن تبقى متابع للآخر لتعرف أننا بالحقيقة وكما قال أحد المثقفين المسيحيين العرب: ‏نحن مسيحيو الديانة ، مسلمو الثقافة ... ‏




انتا بس تصوم جمعة أربعاء


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ليه يعنيleasantr*
> *بيتعشو وبياكلو كل شي:wub:*


طيب..
صحتين وهنا ع قلبك يا ستي


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ممنوع الههههه ، وإلا سأضطر آسفاً بأن أقوم بعمل غير محبب ....
> 
> أزعل وأنام من غير عشا


* براحتي يا واد*
*بس ليه مش قلتلي انك اسلمت.. ده حتى عيب للملحدين كده *
*لو مرجعتش للالحاد هضطر اخبر الجماعة ونقيم عليك السبت وباقي الاسبوع:smil16:*


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طيب..
> صحتين وهنا ع قلبك يا ستي


 *الله يهنيكي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> انتا بس تصوم جمعة أربعاء



*شوف انا مفيش يوم يقال عنه انه صيام عندنا 
وبيعدي من تحت ايدي 
الا الاربع والجمعه 
مش عارف ليه 
*​


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * براحتي يا واد*
> *بس ليه مش قلتلي انك اسلمت.. ده حتى عيب للملحدين كده *
> *لو مرجعتش للالحاد هضطر اخبر الجماعة ونقيم عليك السبت وباقي الاسبوع:smil16:*



سأدفع الجزية وأنا صاغر


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

كوبتك ...

صوم أربعا وجمعة عشان تتغلّب على المشكلة ده


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

*حتى نعود للموضوع بعد الفاصل الدعائي من انجيلا 


أتمنى من لديه تعريف لمفهوم الحرية التي لنا بالمسيح أن يشاركنا به ... *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

*شوفوا اسمي ف الكشف والنبي
كيرلس اسكندر ...

ايوةةة
مسلم ولا مسيحي ؟
*


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *شوفوا اسمي ف الكشف والنبي
> كيرلس اسكندر ...
> 
> ايوةةة
> ...


ههههههههههههه كيرلس بتسأل ليه :wub:


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> حتى نعود للموضوع بعد الفاصل الدعائي من انجيلا
> 
> 
> أتمنى من لديه تعريف لمفهوم الحرية التي لنا بالمسيح أن يشاركنا به ...


* اي خدمة يا عم:t31:*

*الحرية = انا حر مالم اضر *
*محدش له دعوة بيا بما اني مش بمسه او بضر حريته *
*اللبس الاكل الشرب الدراسة الشغل وووووو كلها حريات شخصية ولا احد عندو الحق يدخل في الثاني ويقله لبسك مش محترم او لا يليق بك كمسيحي اواواواواو*
*لان كمسيحي ده بيني وبين ربنا ومحدش ربنا عشان يحدد لو ده هو ابن الله او لا*
*ولانها وجهة نضره الشخصية اللي مش بتهم الثاني في شي والاحسن يحتفظ بها لنفسهleasantr*

*بس احنا تشبعنا بالمجتمع الاسلامي الى حد كبيييييييييير جدا حتى صار المظهر الخارجي قياس للاخلاق وايمان الشخص*
*اي"يقيسون الروح بمقاييس المادة"*

*بس مفيش فايدة يا عم مي تو ده المجتمع الشرقي الاسلامي:smil16:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 فبراير 2012)

بعشق المسيح سأنهي الحياه
فهو رفيقي بدرب النجاه
بعشق المسيح سانهي الحياه
لم يهدي قلبي رب سواه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

*يا جدعان 
كله يصلي علنبي ويرشم الصليب علي خلقته 
انا شايف  كل اللي بيتكلموا ويتناقشوا مسيحين 
ارحموا نفسكم وارحموناي 
وعلشان اريحكم 
المسيحي يجي كده 
والمسلم يجي كده 
وكل واحد يروح لحاله 

ازيوليط ؟

*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههههه كيرلس بتسأل ليه :wub:



الموضوع لغبطني 
فقولت استفسر
ماتبوصيلي ع اسمي كدة والنبي يا روزيزا :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الموضوع لغبطني
> فقولت استفسر
> ماتبوصيلي ع اسمي كدة والنبي يا روزيزا :wub::wub::wub:


مممم طلع معي إسمك أهو 
والنتيجة : إنت مسلم الثقافة :t31: هههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

صلوا ع النبي كده وقومو صلو ركعتين


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

*الحرية التي لنا بالمسيح*

يقول بولس الرسول في معرض تنبيهه من المتهودين ، 

انظروا ان لا يكون احد يسبيكم بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس حسب اركان العالم وليس حسب المسيح. فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. وانتم مملوؤون فيه الذي هو راس كل رياسة وسلطان.

فعندما بدأ المتهودين بادخال تعاليمهم وتقاليدهم ، للفكر المسيحي ، تصدّى له بولس الرسول بكل حزم ، متابعاً:
فلا يحكم عليكم احد في اكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال او سبت. التي هي ظل الامور العتيدة واما الجسد فللمسيح.

ومع أن موضوع الآيتين مختلف ، إلّا أنه يحمل ذات الجوهر : أن لا يُحكم علينا من جهة أي شيء ، لأن لنا الحرية الكاملة بالمسيح ...

ولكن هل تعني حريتي أن أسيء استخدامها متبعاً أهواء الجسد؟

يقول المسيح : سراج الجسد هو العين، إن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيراً ،  فالواضح أن المسيح يدعونا أن نحفظ أعينا من أي نظرات لا تليق ، وأفكارنا نظيفة لأنه *من فضلة القلب يتكلّم اللسان* 

وبذات الوقت فالمسيح لا يلوم المرأة لو أن الرجل نظر لها نظرة اشتهاء ، بل حمّل الرجل مسؤولية أفكاره ، حين قال: ومن نظر لإمرأة ليشتهيها ، فقد زنى بها في قلبه 


المسيحية لا تعني قيود ، بل حرية مسؤولة ، فلا عادات ولا تقاليد أو موروثات اجتماعية يجب أن تحكمنا إن كانت تخالف الفكر المسيحي ، فنحنُ اليوم نحكم على المظهر متناسين قول المسيح في معرض انتقاده للفريسيين ، مشبّهاً إياهم كالقبور المبيضة ، جميلة من الخارج ، ولكنها مليانة موت من الداخل ...


يُتبع ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مممم طلع معي إسمك أهو
> والنتيجة : إنت مسلم الثقافة :t31: هههههههههههههه



ربنا يجبر بخاطرك ويتردلك ف الافراح ياررررررررررررب

شوفيلي بأة برج اية والنبي


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2012)

تسجيل إنسحاب لأسباب خاصة ... 
ونعتذر على الإزعاج 
سلام المسيح يا مسلمين


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> تسجيل إنسحاب لأسباب خاصة ..
> نعتذر على الإزعاج
> سلام المسيح يا مسلمين



من غير ماتشوفيلي البرج


----------



## red333 (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> سؤالك أكثر من رائع ، وسعيد لأجل هذا السؤال ...
> 
> لماذا لم يتأثر؟ برأيي الشخصي ، لأن الغرب بأغلبه علماني ، بمعنى يفصل الدين عن الدولة وبالتالي عن باقي مناحي الحياة ، لذلك الذي يُشكّل بشخصية وأفكار الأبناء هو البيت بالدرجة الأولى ، فلا يحدث أي نوع من تغييرات الأيدولوجيات الممنهجة والتي تراها في الشرق عامةً والدول الإسلامية خاصةً ، حيثُ تغيير ممنهج لأيدلوجيات المسيحين من خلال مناهج تميل لفرض ثقافة إسلامية على المسيحي ، فيبدأ بتشرّب الثقافة الإسلامية من حيثُ لا يدري ... فالمسلم عامةً منغلق على نفسه في الثقافات الغربية ، ولا يحتك بمحيطه ، وبالتالي يبقى على ذات فكره دون تطوّر أو تغيير .. ولكن مسيحي الشرق جزء من هذا المجتمع ، ولكن هذا المجتمع الذي يعتبر أن الإسلام دين الدولة يفرضه على الآخر بطرق ممنهجة وأولها وأخطرها المناهج التربوية .
> 
> كما أشرتُ سابقاً ، لو أننا نحيا في دولة مدنية ، لأصبح هذا الحوار شخصي لا فكري ديني ...


 

جميل عزيزى ميتو
اذن عدم مدنية المجتمعات الاسلامية هى سبب الازدواجية التى يعيش فيها مسيحيو الشرق

--ولكن عزيزى هذا يقودنا الى السؤال التالى
اذا عاش المسيحى الشرقى فى المجتمعات الغربية المدنية فانه يكون بين امرين

1- ان يبقى على ثقافته المحافظة ( الاسلامية )

لانه يعيش فى مجتمع مدنى لا يغير ثقافته ( ولكن اليس هذا دليل على ضعف الثقافة المسيحية التى لم تستطيع الظهور فى مجتمع مدنى )

2- او ان يكتسب ثقافة الغرب المسيحية ( ولكن اليس هذا دليل على انه حتى الدولة المدنية تؤثر فى الشعوب ) 


فماذا تختار يا عزيزى


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> جميل عزيزى ميتو
> اذن عدم مدنية المجتمعات الاسلامية هى سبب الازدواجية التى يعيش فيها مسيحيو الشرق
> 
> --ولكن عزيزى هذا يقودنا الى السؤال التالى
> ...



لا هذا ولا ذاك 

لأنه للأسف ، الثقافة الإسلامية ليست ما تناسبني كمسيحي ، لأن الثقافة الإسلامية مبنية على الإهتمام بالمظهر دون الإلتفاف للجوهر ، وهو ما يهتم به المسيحي: الجوهر

فالغرب ليس سيء كما يبدو ، لأنه يتمتع بأخلاقيات وقيم لن تجدها في دولنا وشرقنا ، قيم مثل الصدق وعدم الكذب والإخلاص بالعمل ...

وأخيراً ، كيف حكمت أن الثقافة المسيحية لم تؤثر في الشعوب؟ ألم تسمع مؤخراً كاميرون وساركوزي اللذان قالا بما معناه أن (حضارتنا وأخلاقياتنا وتراثنا مسيحي) ، فهذه هي الثقافة المسيحية: تهتم بالجوهر ، وترفع من قيمة الإنسان كإنسان بعيداً عن مظاهر خارجية زائفة لا قيمة لها ... اللباس لا يعني مجتمع محافظ ، لأن المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية للأسف جعلت مقاييس الشرف والأخلاق مرتبط  فقط بالمظهر: لباس ، طول لحية .... إلخ 

هذا ما أرفضه


----------



## red333 (19 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا هذا ولا ذاك
> 
> لأنه للأسف ، الثقافة الإسلامية ليست ما تناسبني كمسيحي ، لأن الثقافة الإسلامية مبنية على الإهتمام بالمظهر دون الإلتفاف للجوهر ، وهو ما يهتم به المسيحي: الجوهر
> 
> ...


 
اذن حتى فى الدولة المدنية  هناك مبادىء تؤثر فيك
فلماذا تلوم المجتمعات الغير علمانية فى التاثير على شعوبها


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2012)

> ولكن هل هناك مجال لحرية مسؤولة


اجل هناك
ولكنها كما يقول الكتاب ليست فرصة للجسد
والكتاب ذكر لنا لفظ واضح وهو "الحشمة"
اذا كنت تعتبر الحشمة هى البكينى او اللباس الملفت فهذه قناعاتك
وان كنت انا لا اعتبره هكذا فأرجوك لا تطلق عليا مسلم الثقافة فقط لاننى اختلفت معك ولم يعجبك اختلافى !
ان استمر كل منا بأطلاق النعوتات فسيطلق عليك البعض علمانى العرى ذو الثقافة الغربية الشاذة ...الخ ...وانا لا اقبل هذا الاسلوب ايضا
هل هذا يبدو منصف صديقى الغالى ؟!
تعميمك غير منصف بالمرة
ان تجعل نفس حكما على ثقافة الجميع هو امر غير مقبول
هل فهمت وجهة نظرى ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 فبراير 2012)

*



			نا سعيد لمعرفتك جداً ستي ، فالحقيقة يُشرّفني أن ألتقي بمن هم منفتحين بهذه الطريقة الرائعة ، حسناً سأعترف، كما فهمتُ منك فأنتي من الإمارات ، وأنا بالحقيقة أحترم الإماراتيين بشكل كبير ...

ملاحظة: أنا أردني ، والمناهج التي أتحدّث عنها أردين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يادي الفشيله داخله عرض ومتحمسه واسالك عن مصر وانت تسلك لي حياك اخوي بعد نحن نحترم الاردن واهلها اصهار الاماراتين انا شخصيا احبكم بعد لان العايله الحاكمه هاشميه بس عساهم مريحينكم اذا عملتو ثوره عليهم ترى ازعل خخخخخ 
 قلوب من هنا للاردن:Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart:




			بينما المرأة في الاسلام جعلوها تشبه كيس النفايات بنقابهم المتخلف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وعسى بس ريحة النفايه ماوصلت لك اهم شئ سلامة انف
مثل ماترضى ان مرتك تمشي بقطعتين بين  البشر وماتحب
احد يقول عنها شئ مفروض تحترم خيارات الاخرين 
مو شغلك الاسلام وشو فرض علينا*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

*انت بتجادل يا مى تو مش بتتنقاش
بس ياريت متسقطش الحريه بالمفهوم العلمانى على الحريه بالمفهوم الدينى
يا ترى لما كريتك جابلك ايه من الكتاب المقدس عن الحريه المقدسه
غيرت وجهة نظرك ؟!
من نفس المنطلق
انا ممكن ازنى وكده انا حر وطالما اللى بزنى معاها موافقه يبقى كده
انا مبضرش حد
ع فكره يا ميتو احد خلافاتى فى السياسه مع بعض الاصدقاء اللى موجودين برضه هنا فى الموضوع وبيتناقشو
ان الفكر الليبرالى بجد
هو اللى بتتكلم فيه ده وانا كفكر موافق عليه
انت حر ما لم تضر واعتقد انجيلا تأكدلك كلامى
انى قبل كده قولت ع علياء المهدى انها حره
انا بس مختلف معاك فى مفهوم الحريه من وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس
تابعت كل النقاش اللى بينك وبين الاعضاء ولقيت انك بتحاول تسقط مفهوم الحريه الليبرالى ع مفهوم الحريه من الكتاب المقدس
شئت ام ابيت الحريه المقدسه لها ضوابط وموجوده فى الكتاب المقدس
زى ما قولتلك فى اول ردى وانت اخدته بطابع تانى ودى حاجه ترجعلك
كنت قايل انك هترجع لردى بس مرجعتش ، بس مش مشكله عادى

*


----------



## white.angel (20 فبراير 2012)

*سلام ميتو .. *
*الموضوع بسيط لكن محتاج نحط النقط على الحروف *
*اولاً .. مبدأ التعميم مبدأ خاطئ من الاساس .. *
*لان حتى المسيحيون بينهم وبين بعضهم يختلفون ..
 فكيف تعمم حاله واحده على الكل .. *

*ثم اننا لسنا مسلمون لا كلنا ولا بعضنا .. *
*والسبب بسيط .. *
*هو اننا لا نحيا بديانه اسلاميه .. ولا بفكر اسلامى عن اختيار .. *
*وانما هى الثقافه التى تحيط بالشرقيين اجمع .. *
*ما معنى انك رجل شرقى ... معناها انك عربى ... 
ذو ثقافه اسلاميه**.. هذا ما يتبادر الى الذهن بمجرد سماع كلمة شرقى

**فهى نتاج ثقافه تربينا علبها وهى الثقافه الشرقيه .. 
مخلوطه بتعاليم اسلاميه .. وهذا شئ لا يد لنا فيه .. 

**وايضاً يا عزيزى اود ان اوضح .. ان بعض المسلون ليسو مسلمون ..
 ان كنا سنتحدث عن الثقافه والرقى .. *
*انزل شارع الهرم والزمالك والمهندسين ومصر الجديده .. 
علاقتهم بالاسلام -بالنسبه للفتيات- تكمن فى الطرحه .. 
على الرغم انه قد يكون هناك بعض السنتيمترات 
بين البلوزه والبنطلون ..*
*هل يمكنك حينئذ ان تقول لهم .. انكم لستم مسلمون .. *

*خلاصة الامر ..*
*. انه نسبى بحت .. ويستحيل تعميمه ..*
*. وهى ثقافة منشأ .. تُنسب الى المجتمع بالنسبه للأفراد .. 
حتى وان كان اصلها دينى .. *​


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> اذن حتى فى الدولة المدنية  هناك مبادىء تؤثر فيك
> فلماذا تلوم المجتمعات الغير علمانية فى التاثير على شعوبها



صحيح ، ولكن هناك فرق بين أن تُفرض هذه المباديء وبأساليب مختلفة وبطريقة مسح دماغ ممنهجة ، وبين انتشارها بين الناس وتأثيرها في حياة الناس من خلال قناعة الناس من جدواها وتوفيرها لحياة أفضل لهم 

فالمجتمعات الدينية ، وتحديداً الإسلامية ، تفرض على شعوبها طريقة تفكير واحدة ، وتسعى لإستنساخ ظواهر إجتماعية نمطية وواحدة حيثُ لا تعدد للألوان سوى لون واحد ... وهذا اللون هو (الفضيلة) وغيرها يُعتبر عُري وخروج وشذوذ عن الأخلاق


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

مرحبا عمّي كريتيك 



> ولكنها كما يقول الكتاب ليست فرصة للجسد



فرصة للجسد ، *أو أدق ، فرصة لشهوات الجسد* ، لم أشأ أن أخوض معك في تفسيرات ، لأنها أيضاً توافق وجهة النظر التي أتبناها ، بمعنى بينما أنتَ قد تعتبر اللباس هو مقياسك للحشمة (وهذا نابع من ثقافة المجتمع الإسلامية) تعتبر هذه الآية أن المقياس هو الفِكِر ... سأضع النص كامل 

و انما اقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد ، لان الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح و الروح ضد الجسد و هذان يقاوم احدهما الاخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون ، و لكن اذا انقدتم بالروح فلستم تحت الناموس ، *و اعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى عهارة نجاسة دعارة عبادة الاوثان سحر عداوة خصام غيرة سخط تحزب شقاق بدعة ، حسد قتل سكر بطر* و امثال هذه التي اسبق فاقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت ايضا ان الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله ، و *اما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان ، وداعة تعفف* ضد امثال هذه ليس ناموس ، و لكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الاهواء و الشهوات ، ان كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك ايضا بحسب الروح 

لاحظ أنه بين كل أعمال الجسد ، لا مكان لإدانة الآخر بناءً على لبسه ، بل بناءً على سلوكيات يتخذها نتيجة الطبيعة الساقطة ... كل شهوات الجسد موقف شخصي يقوم به الشخص.  
أما تصنيف الناس بناءً على لباس محتمش ، لباس غير محتمش ، فهو مُصنّف تحت بند: إدانة الآخر .
فقول لي يا كريتك : من يعتبر اللباس (مقياس أخلاقي) ، وبالتالي يعتبر من لا يلبس بحسب ما يوافق هواه ((غير محتمش)) ، قول لي ماذا تفرق هذه العقلية عن هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؟ لا شيء ، فكلا الفكرين يتبعان ذات النهج ، ولكن الأساليب مختفلة ..




> والكتاب ذكر لنا لفظ واضح وهو "الحشمة"



كم مرة ذُكر لفظ الحشمة؟ كما أوضحتُ سابقاً في ردي على الأخت روزيتا ، الحشمة تعني لباس بتواضع غير غالي الثمن ، ولم تأتي إلا ضمن هذا السياق ، فهي لا تعني لباس محدد ، بل الإبتعاد عن المغالاة في اللبس ، وهذا يتوافق مع مبدأ الإبتعاد عن تعظّم المعيشة




> اذا كنت تعتبر الحشمة هى البكينى او اللباس الملفت فهذه قناعاتك
> وان كنت انا لا اعتبره هكذا فأرجوك لا تطلق عليا مسلم الثقافة فقط لاننى اختلفت معك ولم يعجبك اختلافى !



من يرى أن البكيني لباس غير محتمش ، فهذا نابع عن عقليته ، ولا يعني هذا أن البكيني غير محتمش ، فهذا لباس ملائم للسباحة ، والملفت أكثر في المسبح هو من يُمارس هذه الرياضة ببنطلون جينز مثلاً ... 

المشكلة ليس بالبكيني ، ولا بلباس ملابس مكشوفة ، بل المشكلة فيمن ينظر وعقليته ، المسيح تعامل مع عقل الناظر ونفسيته ، بينما الثقافة التي تتبناها تعتبر أن الذي يلبس هو المخطيء ، المسيح لم يلوم المرأة في نظرة الرجل الشهوانية عليها ، بل وضع المسؤولية كاملة عليه وعلى نظراته الخاطئة

*المسلم ثقافياً ليس اختلاف في وجهات النظر ، بل هو اختلاف جوهري ما بين الفِكِر المسيحي الذي ينبغي أن نحياه ، وبين ما نتبعه في سلوكياتنا على أرض الواقع*




> ان استمر كل منا بأطلاق النعوتات فسيطلق عليك البعض علمانى العرى ذو الثقافة الغربية الشاذة ...الخ ...وانا لا اقبل هذا الاسلوب ايضا
> هل هذا يبدو منصف صديقى الغالى ؟!



نعم منصف ، لأن من يريد أن يعتبرني كذلك ، يؤكّد لي أنه مسلم ثقافياً ، لأن الثقافة الوحيدة التي تعتبر في الملابس عري هي الثقافة الإسلامية ، وما دون ذلك تتعامل مع الفكر ، ومع اللبس كحرية شخصية لا تُعتبر مقياس للأخلاق بأي حال من الأحوال




> تعميمك غير منصف بالمرة
> ان تجعل نفس حكما على ثقافة الجميع هو امر غير مقبول[/SIZE]
> هل فهمت وجهة نظرى ؟



نعم فهمتها ، مع أنني لم أحكم على الجميع ، بل من يعتبر الملابس مقياس للأخلاق ، متمسكاً بالقشور وتاركاً الجوهر


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> يادي الفشيله داخله عرض ومتحمسه واسالك عن مصر وانت تسلك لي حياك اخوي بعد نحن نحترم الاردن واهلها اصهار الاماراتين انا شخصيا احبكم بعد لان العايله الحاكمه هاشميه بس عساهم مريحينكم اذا عملتو ثوره عليهم ترى ازعل خخخخخ
> قلوب من هنا للاردن:Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart:
> *



لا تنسي إحنا نسايب  ولا تخافي الهاشميين على راسنا 

شرّفتيني صديقتي ، 

أحلى تحية كبيرة أردنية معطّرة بروائح القهوة السادة


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

> أنتَ قد تعتبر اللباس هو مقياسك للحشمة (وهذا نابع من ثقافة المجتمع الإسلامية)


اخطأت مرة اخرى :
وَكَذلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ*بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ،* مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّل، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ، (1تى 2 : 9)

اللباس ليس الحشمة وليس كل مقاييسها ولكنه بلا شك *احد *مقاييسها
وعلى هذا لن ازيد
شكرا لنقاشك المحترم


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> اخطأت مرة اخرى :
> وَكَذلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ*بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ،* مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّل، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ، (1تى 2 : 9)
> 
> اللباس ليس الحشمة وليس كل مقاييسها ولكنه بلا شك *احد *مقاييسها
> ...



سأغيّر ترتيب المداخلات ، وأرد على هذه الآية ، لأنو يا عم كريتك ، أن يكون هناك مقياس للبلس ، عليه أن يكون محدد بمواصفات محددة ... ما هي مواصفات لباس الحشمة بحسب هذا النص؟

*1- لا بضفائر 2- أو ذهب 3- أو لآليء 4- ملابس كثيرة الذمن = ملابس الحشمة = ملابس متواضعة ، ولا علاقة للحشمة بمفهومنا الثقافي المجتمعي عليها. ولكي تتأكد ، إليك ردي لروزيتا ، فيه النص بالإنجليزي:*




MeToo قال:


> راجعتها ، ووجدتُ أن لباس الحشمة يُقابله ملابس كثيرة الثمن ، يعني أن تلبس ببساطة وتواضع ولا علاقة للحشمة التي في عقولنا هنا ..
> 
> "وَكَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لَآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ،بَلْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ بِنِسَاءٍ مُتَعَاهِدَاتٍ بِتَقْوَى اللهِ بِأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ"
> 
> ...


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> تسجيل إنسحاب لأسباب خاصة ...
> ونعتذر على الإزعاج
> سلام المسيح يا مسلمين



مع إنو يا روزيتا يُحزنني هذا القرار ، لأنو الحوار معك مفيد وممتع 

أتمنى أن تعودي عن قرارك ، لأننا سنخسر رأي مهم


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

*



ولا علاقة للحشمة بمفهومنا الثقافي المجتمعي عليها.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اجل يا غالى ولكن تلك ليست نقطتننا*
*انت قلت*



> أنتَ قد تعتبر اللباس هو مقياسك للحشمة (وهذا نابع من ثقافة المجتمع الإسلامية)


لقد نفيت ان يكون اللباس احد مقاييس الحشمة بل ونسبت هذا للفكر الاسلامى
*فى حين ان الكتاب المقدس اوضح ان اللباس هو احد مقاييس الحشمة (بغض النظر ما هو تعريفك الشخصى للحشمة !)*

*فهل الان اتفقنا ان "اللباس" يدخل فى مقاييس الحشمة ام سنخالف الكتاب المقدس ؟!*


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> *اجل يا غالى ولكن تلك ليست نقطتننا*
> *انت قلت*
> 
> لقد نفيت ان يكون اللباس احد مقاييس الحشمة بل ونسبت هذا للفكر الاسلامى
> ...



لكي نتفق ، هل من الممكن أن تعطيني مفهوم الكتاب المقدّس عن الحشمة؟


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ثم اننا لسنا مسلمون لا كلنا ولا بعضنا .. *
> *والسبب بسيط .. *
> *هو اننا لا نحيا بديانه اسلاميه .. ولا بفكر اسلامى عن اختيار .. *
> *وانما هى الثقافه التى تحيط بالشرقيين اجمع .. *
> ...


* يعني اغلبنا (بلاش تعميم:spor2 مسلمو الثقافة*
*وده اللي بنتكلم فيه *
*يسلم ردك الرائع يا فيلسوفتنا:999:*


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

> لكي نتفق ، هل من الممكن أن تعطيني مفهوم الكتاب المقدّس عن الحشمة؟


المفهوم ينقلنا لمرحلة لم نصل لها بعد ولا نحتاجها فى نقطتنا الحالية
الكتاب ذكر "لباس" الحشمة ...لقد ادخل "اللباس" كمحدد
هل نتفق ان "اللباس" محدد من محددات الحمشة ام لا ؟!


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انت بتجادل يا مى تو مش بتتنقاش
> بس ياريت متسقطش الحريه بالمفهوم العلمانى على الحريه بالمفهوم الدينى
> يا ترى لما كريتك جابلك ايه من الكتاب المقدس عن الحريه المقدسه
> غيرت وجهة نظرك ؟!
> ...



*وما هي الحرية المقدسة؟*



.


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> المفهوم ينقلنا لمرحلة لم نصل لها بعد ولا نحتاجها فى نقطتنا الحالية
> الكتاب ذكر "لباس" الحشمة ...لقد ادخل "اللباس" كمحدد
> هل نتفق ان "اللباس" محدد من محددات الحمشة ام لا ؟!



اللباس هنا محدد في إطار الكنيسة والصلاة ، لذلك أعتقد أن محدد اللباس مرتبط فقط فيما يتعلّق بوقت الصلاة أن تلبس المرأة ملابس متواضعة ، لا زينة ...

لذلك جوابي هو لا إذا كنّا نتحدّث بالعموم ، أمّا بشكل خاص في الكنيسة ، فنعم


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *سلام ميتو .. *
> *هو اننا لا نحيا بديانه اسلاميه .. ولا بفكر اسلامى عن اختيار .. *
> *وانما هى الثقافه التى تحيط بالشرقيين اجمع .. *
> *ما معنى انك رجل شرقى ... معناها انك عربى ...
> ...


*

رااااااااائع

هل نختلف هنا؟ لا

أتمنى من الجميع أن يقرأ هذا الرد ، لربما أثارتهم اعتبارهم مسلمو الثقافة ، ولكن شكراً زميلتي لأن الفلافسة وحدهم القادرون على تلخيص وتشخيص الحالة دون عناء 

*


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

> اللباس هنا محدد في إطار الكنيسة والصلاة



هذا ليس صحيحا لانه يتكلم عن زينة الذات بشكل عام ولم يذكر انه داخل الكنيسة بشكل خاص ...ولو كانت خاصة بالكنيسة فقط لنوه مثلما حدث فى الاعداد التى تحدثت فى ذلك النطاق
اكرر سؤالى :
هل تعتبر اللباس (بشكل عام) احد مقاييس الحشمة ام تخالف الكتاب المقدس فى تلك النقطة؟
لا بأس ان تكون تلك وجهة نظرك ولكن مرفوض ان تنسبها للمسيحية طالما تخالف الكتاب المقدس


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> هذا ليس صحيحا لانه يتكلم عن زينة الذات بشكل عام ولم يذكر انه داخل الكنيسة بشكل خاص ...ولو كانت خاصة بالكنيسة فقط لنوه مثلما حدث فى الاعداد التى تحدثت فى ذلك النطاق



8- فأريد أن يصلي الرجال في كل مكان رافعين أيادي طاهرة بدون غضب و لا جدال.
9- وكذلك أن النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر أو ذهب أو لآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن.

يعني يا كريتيك ، الآية 8 توضّح الإطار الذي يتحدّث فيه بولس ، الصلاة ، لأنه يربط عدد 8 مع 9 بكلمة: وكذلك ... ولو قرأت التفاسير ستجد ذات الأمر ... حتى في بداية الإصحاح فهو يبدأه هكذا: *فأطلب أول كل شيء أن تقام طلبات وصلوات وإبتهالات وتشكرات لأجل جميع الناس* 





Critic قال:


> اكرر سؤالى :
> هل تعتبر اللباس (بشكل عام) احد مقاييس الحشمة ام تخالف الكتاب المقدس فى تلك النقطة؟
> لا بأس ان تكون تلك وجهة نظرك ولكن مرفوض ان تنسبها للمسيحية طالما تخالف الكتاب المقدس



ولماذا تعتبرها مخالفة للكتاب المقدس ؟ أنتَ تبني فكرتك على آية وحيدة ، مكتوبة ضمن إطار محدد وخاص ، وكلمة لا تعني حشمة ، بل بلياقة ، modestly


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

> يعني يا كريتيك ، الآية 8 توضّح الإطار الذي يتحدّث فيه بولس ، الصلاة ، لأنه يربط عدد 8 مع 9 بكلمة: وكذلك ... ولو قرأت التفاسير ستجد ذات الأمر ... حتى في بداية الإصحاح فهو يبدأه هكذا: *فأطلب أول كل شيء أن تقام طلبات وصلوات وإبتهالات وتشكرات لأجل جميع الناس*


هل تقول ان المرأة يليق بها بلباس الشحمة او اللياقة (حسب وصف الاية) وقت الصلاة فقط ؟ وما خالف الصلاة لا يهم لباس اللياقة مثلا ؟! هل ترى هل معقول ومقبول كتعليم مسيحى ؟! ان كنت تفعل فعقلى ومسيحيتى تحتم على رفض هذا المبدأ ! ...فأرجو الا تنعتنى بانى مسلم الثقافة لانى عممت اللياقة فى اللباس خارج الصلاة !




> وكلمة لا تعني حشمة ، بل بلياقة ، modestly


سأوافق على كلامك "لباس اللياقة" لابين لك انك تتكلم فى نقطة بعيدة عن نقطتنا
اذن اللباس محدد من ضمن محددات التعاليم المسيحية..هل تتفق ام لا ؟!


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> هل تقول ان المرأة يليق بها بلباس الشحمة او اللياقة (حسب وصف الاية) وقت الصلاة فقط ؟ وما خالف الصلاة لا يهم لباس اللياقة مثلا ؟! هل ترى هل معقول ومقبول كتعليم مسيحى ؟! ان كنت تفعل فعقلى ومسيحيتى تحتم على رفض هذا المبدأ ! ...فأرجو الا تنعتنى بانى مسلم الثقافة لانى عممت اللياقة فى اللباس خارج الصلاة !




*ولماذا لا تعمم غطاء الرأس أيضاً ؟ *

لياقة عكس غلاء ثمن الملابس ، كما هو واضح في الترجمة الإنجليزية: *MODESTLY*

وأيضاً لاحقاً في نفس الآية: *ملابس كثيرة الثمن*

ولذلك فلو أردنا الحديث عن لباس متواضع رخيص الثمن ، بلا زينة ذهب ، طبعاً لا أستطيع التعميم ، فكيف ‏ستطلب من إمرأة الذهاب إلى مثلاً ‏حفلة دون لبس حُلي أو ذهب أو لآليء ؟ ‏

التعميم لا يصح ، لأن بولس الرسول لو أراد وضع لباس الحشمة أو اللباس المتواضع اللائق لمكان الصلاة في ‏كل مكان ، لذكرها في أكثر من موضع ‏






Critic قال:


> سأوافق على كلامك "لباس اللياقة" لابين لك انك تتكلم فى نقطة بعيدة عن نقطتنا
> اذن اللباس محدد من ضمن محددات التعاليم المسيحية..هل تتفق ام لا ؟!




محددات التعاليم المسيحية في ماذا؟ ‏

أعتقد عزيزي كريتك لنصل لأرضية مشتركة علينا توضيح بعض النقاط

اللباس محددات التعاليم المسيحية في ماذا؟ ‏
بالنسبة لي: ‏
أخلاقياً : لا
أسلوب حياة: لا
في الصلاة: نعم ، على اللباس أن يكون متواضع غير غالي الثمن ‏

ماذا نعني بلباس الحشمة؟

هل نربط الأخلاق باللباس؟

هل هناك مقاييس معينة لملابس للسباحة؟ للحفلات والسهرات؟ للعمل؟ للكنيسة؟

أعتقد لكي نصل لأرضية مشتركة أن نجيب على هذه الأسئلة ‏


----------



## sponge bob (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> *هل تقول ان المرأة يليق بها بلباس الشحمة او اللياقة (حسب وصف الاية) وقت الصلاة فقط ؟ وما خالف الصلاة لا يهم لباس اللياقة مثلا ؟! هل ترى هل معقول ومقبول كتعليم مسيحى ؟!* ان كنت تفعل فعقلى ومسيحيتى تحتم على رفض هذا المبدأ ! ...فأرجو الا تنعتنى بانى مسلم الثقافة *لانى عممت اللياقة فى اللباس خارج الصلاة* !


وماذا عن تغطية الشعر ؟

( وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ *تُصَلِّي* أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ  *وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً* فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ. 6 إِذِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ لاَتَتَغَطَّى فَلْيُقَصَّ شَعَرُهَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبِيحاً بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْتُقَصَّ أَوْ تُحْلَقَ *فَلْتَتَغَطَّ*. ) 
 
جوابك يهمني  



MeToo قال:


> وما تعريف لباس الحشمة مسيحياً؟


فعلا سوال مهم
فالبكيني قد يكون لباس حشمة عند البعض 
التنورة القصيرة (الى منتصف الفخذ) قد تكون لباس حشمة عند البعض
والتي شيرت إلى منتصف الصدر قد يكون لباس حشمة عند البعض


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

*


MeToo قال:



وما هي الحرية المقدسة؟



.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

* *الحريه المقدسه هو الالتزام بتعليم الكتاب ككل
مكتوب 

من أعثر أحد هؤلاء  				الصغار المؤمنين بي فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويغرق في  				لجة البحر * *7 ويل للعالم من  				العثرات فلا بد أن تأتي العثرات، ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به  				تأتي العثرة *
*8 فإن أعثرتك يدك أو  				رجلك فاقطعها وألقها عنك. خير لك أن تدخل الحياة أعرج أو أقطع من  				أن تلقى في النار الأبدية ولك يدان أو رجلان *
*9 وإن أعثرتك عينك  				فاقلعها وألقها عنك. خير لك أن تدخل الحياة أعور من أن تلقى في  				جهنم النار ولك عينان *
*


*


MeToo قال:


> *رااااااااائع
> 
> هل نختلف هنا؟ لا
> 
> ...


*

نعم مازال الاختلاف قائم * *
انت بتحاول تسقط مفهوم الحريه الليبرالى على مفهوم الحريه
من الكتاب المقدس وده مش صح
انا اؤمن بحريه الانسان كأنسان
ولكن حريتى كمسيحى هى حريه ليست مُطلقه ولكن حريه مقيده !
وبعدين محدش يختلف مع وايت أنجيل فى كلامها اللى كتبته
ولكن هى مردتش عن السوال المحورى فى الموضوع
وهو  
هل البنت المسيحيه حره حريه مطلقه فى لبس ما تشاء بدون ضوابط وفقاً للكتاب المقدس ؟
الاجابه بنعم او لا ملهاش كلام تانى

---
واذا كنت تتحدث عن العادات والتقاليد
هل ينفع فى الدول الغربيه يلبسو مايوه ( لبس البحر ) وهما رايحين حفله خطوبه ؟
*


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

لان غطاء الرأس تحدث بشكل قاطع وجازم عن انه وقت الصلاة "فقط" لاسباب متعلقة ب "الصلاة" فقط وليس كأسلوب حياة عام
اعلم ان مبدأك خطير ...لو ان الحرية مفتوحة لانتهى بنا الامر بأن نمشى عراه عملا بمبدأ "اللباس لا علاقة له بالاخلاق"
الخارج انعكاس للداخل او على الاقل لجزء منه ...لا يمكنك عمليا ولا منطقيا الفصل التام بين الخارج والداخل...والكتاب المقدس لم يفصل بل وضح ان الداخل هو الاهم
اشعر ان المداخلات تعيد نفسها ...لن نصل لفائدة
لقدج اوضحت وجهة نظرى
شكرا لحوارك المحترم


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

*ايات (1-2): "وقال لتلاميذه لا يمكن إلا أن تأتي العثرات ولكن ويل للذي  			تأتي بواسطته. خير له لو طوق عنقه بحجر رحى وطرح في البحر من أن يعثر  			أحد هؤلاء الصغار."* 			 			 			ما سبق كان حديث عن السماء ولكننا مازلنا في الأرض وبها عثرات.
 			 			 			العالم الذي نحيا فيه هو عالم شرير، وقد وضع في الشرير. ولابد سيأتي  			ضيق على المؤمنين وهرطقات، وكتب وأفلام وصور خليعة معثرة وأصدقاء  			أردياء ومسكرات ومخدرات، وخصومات ومنازعات (2تي1:3-5). بل هناك عثرات  			من الخدام والكهنة، فأخطاء هؤلاء معثرة جداً. والله ليس هو سبب هذه  			الضيقات والعثرات، ولكنه هو يعلم أنه لابد وستأتي. وللناس الحرية أن  			يقبلوها أو يرفضوها. وقول السيد هنا *ويلٌ= *هو إنذار لكل من تسول  			له نفسه أن يفعل هذا. *هؤلاء الصغار= *يقصد الرسل والتلاميذ،  			والمؤمنين البسطاء المتضعين، أو قليلي المعرفة. *يطوق عنقه بحجر رحي= 			*هي عقوبة يونانية رومانية. والمسيح لا يدعو للإنتحار قطعاً، بل  			يدعو للتوبة، ولكن معنى الآية، أن عذاب الغرق لثواني أما عذاب الجحيم  			فأبدي. ومع أن العالم ملئ بالعثرات والسماء كلها مجد. لكن لا داعي أن  			أنتظر حتى أصل للسماء لأفرح بالسماويات. لكن الآيات القادمة ترسم لي  			الطريق لكي أحيا في السماويات. ولكنها سماويات داخل القلب.


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> لان غطاء الرأس تحدث بشكل قاطع وجازم عن انه وقت الصلاة "فقط" لاسباب متعلقة ب "الصلاة" فقط وليس كأسلوب حياة عام
> اعلم ان مبدأك خطير ...لو ان الحرية مفتوحة لانتهى بنا الامر بأن نمشى عراه عملا بمبدأ "اللباس لا علاقة له بالاخلاق"
> الخارج انعكاس للداخل او على الاقل لجزء منه ...لا يمكنك عمليا ولا منطقيا الفصل التام بين الخارج والداخل...والكتاب المقدس لم يفصل بل وضح ان الداخل هو الاهم
> اشعر ان المداخلات تعيد نفسها ...لن نصل لفائدة
> ...




واضح غطاء الرأس أنه يتحدث عن الصلاة ، وهنا لا؟؟

على كل أنا سعيد بالحوار معك ، ولا يعني حواري أننا نتحدّث عن عري ، فلا تأخذ التطرّف من وجهة نظري : إمّا ننقب الفتاة أو نعريها ... هناك حلول وسط ، والحل الوسط هو مبدأ: يليق أو لا يليق

وهو ذات المبدأ بخصوص أكل لحمة الذبائح للوثن ، ليست لأنها أمر خاطيء ، بل لأن من يراها من صغار ‏الإيمان أن يعثر ، فلا حاجة أن يأكلها ...‏

المجتمع يا عم كريتك يتعامل مع اللباس كإدانة ، وكمقياس للأخلاق ، وكتصنيف الناس وخصوصاً الإناث بين: ‏محترمة وأخريات ‏

شكراً لك أيضاً اسمتعتُ بحواري معك ‏


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> مع إنو يا روزيتا يُحزنني هذا القرار ، لأنو الحوار معك مفيد وممتع
> 
> أتمنى أن تعودي عن قرارك ، لأننا سنخسر رأي مهم


مي توو إنت عارف سبب إنسحابي كتير منيح ..
صح أنا إنسحبت من الموضوع 
بس كان بنفسي أقول لك التالي وبالخط الأحمر العريض ..

يا ريت يا مي توو تنوه *إنه موضوعك لا يمت بأي صلة للمسيحية أو الفكر المسيحي بل يعبر عن وجهة نظرك الشخصية لا أكثر ولا أقل* ...
فأنا أرى أنك تبتعد عن الكتاب المقدس وتتزمت بأفكارك الخاصة الشخصية المتحررة بعيدا عن نطاق المسيحية
فالمسيحية تدعو للحشمة والإحتشام في كل مكان وكل زمان شئت أم أبيت 
فهذه حقيقة لا جدل فيها تماما كحقيقة الصلب والقيامة التي نؤمن بها إيمانا مطلقا ... 

إعذر تطفلي مرة أخرى ولكن كان بنفسي أقول الكلام السابق 
وإنت عارف ما بخلي شيء بنفسي 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

> ولكن حريتى كمسيحى هى حريه ليست مُطلقه ولكن حريه مقيده !




الحرية المقيدة ليست حرية ... بل قيود وتعاليم




> وهو
> هل البنت المسيحيه حره حريه مطلقه فى لبس ما تشاء بدون ضوابط وفقاً للكتاب المقدس ؟
> الاجابه بنعم او لا ملهاش كلام تانى



‏ نعم ‏

الآن يحق لي أن أسألك:‏
وما هي الضوابط التي تتحدّث عنها؟
‏




> واذا كنت تتحدث عن العادات والتقاليد
> هل ينفع فى الدول الغربيه يلبسو مايوه ( لبس البحر ) وهما رايحين حفله خطوبه ؟



من المنطقي أن لكل مكان لباسه المناسب ، لأن الغرب يتعامل مع اللباس كنوع من الحريات الشخصية ، فهو لا ‏يربطها بالأخلاق ، الأمر بسيط ، فلا يعني الأمر إمّا نقاب أو تعرّي ، لا أدري لماذا لا نتعامل مع الأمر بوسطية. ‏


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

*

*


MeToo قال:


> *الحرية المقيدة ليست حرية ... بل قيود وتعاليم
> 
> ‏*


*
من وجهة نظرك ، قيود وتعاليم اه* *
لكن من وجهة نظرى كمسيحى مفيش حريه مُطلقه



*


MeToo قال:


> *
> ‏ نعم ‏
> ‏*


*

من وجهة نظرك نعم * *
ودى وجهة نظرك الشخصيه ومحدش يقدر يعترضك فيها


*


MeToo قال:


> *
> الآن يحق لي أن أسألك:‏
> وما هي الضوابط التي تتحدّث عنها؟
> ‏
> *


 *

منا قولتلك عليها* *
الضوابط اللى حددها الكتاب المقدس
تقدر تقرى الكتاب المقدس كله وانت تعرف الضوابط
انا جبتلك ما يخص محور النقاش
ويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات وانت مسحتها من المشاركه ومردتش عليها معرفش ليه ؟!


*


MeToo قال:


> *
> ‏
> من المنطقي أن لكل مكان لباسه المناسب ، لأن الغرب يتعامل  مع اللباس كنوع من الحريات الشخصية ، فهو لا ‏يربطها بالأخلاق ، الأمر بسيط  ، فلا يعني الأمر إمّا نقاب أو تعرّي ، لا أدري لماذا لا نتعامل مع الأمر  بوسطية. ‏*


*

ومين فينا ربط اللباس بالاخلاق ؟* *
اعتقد كلامى فى الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس
ياريت تناقش كل واحد بفكره ومتناقشنيش بافكار مش بتاعتى
انا قولت هنا 




MeToo قال:



المجتمع هو الذي يحدد نظرتي للباس المناسب ؟


لا ، ولكن تعاليم الانجيل لانى مسيحى مش مسلم 
وده مش اسئلتك اللى هتحدده ، لانى مسيحى شئت ام ابيت
ومش معنى انى ليا تقاليدى الخاصه انكر تنكر مسيحيتى !

 2- أخوض في نقاشات (أو تخطر على بالي) أسئلة تتعلّق  بالسباحة مثل: هل السباحة تجوز أو لا؟ هل من المناسب السباحة في جو مختلط؟  لباس السباحة الأنسب للفتاة ... وغيره من هذه الأسئلة

لا  اطلاقاً 
ولكن لكل مقام مقال
مش هنصيف فى جمصه ونلبس بكينى :d
3- أدين أو أرفض أو أخوض في نقاشات أو تخطر على بالي أسئلة تتعلّق في أجواء  الحفلات مثل: هل يحق لي أن أرقص في حفلة زواج؟ وأعتبر من يُشارك بهذه  الإحتفالات سواء بالرقص أو الغناء مُخطيء وقد يكون سبب عثرة للغير. وقد  يكون مقياس أخلاق لمن يُشارك بهذه الحفلات. 


موافق ع كله
الا سبب عثره للغير ، محتاج اجابه من الكتاب المقدس يا عزيزى
اعتقد مش محتاج لانك مسيحى ومذاكر كويس ld:

 4- أعتبر الفتاة ولباسها وطريقة وضعها للمكياج عثرة للشباب ، وهي قد تكون السبب في عثرة الشباب . وقد يكون لباسها مقياس لأخلاقها. 


قد يكون عثره نعم ، ولكن لا يكون مقياس لاخلاقها !

5- أعتبر الدخّان وخصوصاً للفتاة محدد لأخلاق البنات. 

لا ، غير محدد حتى وان كانت غالبية المدخنات ليسو ع اخلاق عاليه !


6- أعتبر الأجواء المختلطة سبب لحدوث أخطاء أو خطايا بين الجنسين. 

 لا .....


إن أجبت على سؤالين أو أكثر بنعم ، إذن أنتَ (أو أنتِ) مسلم من دون أن تدري ... 

يُتبع 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه بتسقط كلام انا مقولتوش ومش مقتنع بيه ؟

احنا اصلا بنادى بالوسطيه وانت اللى بتنادى بالتعرى وفق الحريه المُطلقه اللى بتسبب عثرات للغير اللى المسيح انهانا عنها !

*


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا ريت يا مي توو تنوه *إنه موضوعك لا يمت بأي صلة للمسيحية أو الفكر المسيحي بل يعبر عن وجهة نظرك الشخصية لا أكثر ولا أقل* ...



لا يُعبّر عن وجهة نظري الشخصية ... ‏


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا يُعبّر عن وجهة نظري الشخصية ... ‏


إذا سأتبع معك أسلوب البينة على من أدعى 
لو سمحت يا مي توو أعطينا ما عندك من أيات مقدسة تدعم وجهة نظرك، 
وتقول أنتم أيها المسيحيون أحرار غير مقيدون بالحشمة والإحتشام أو بلباس محتشم، إلبسوا ما شئتم وإن شئتم لا تلبسوا بالمرة! 
ممكن أيات فقط ..


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

> المجتمع هو الذي يحدد نظرتي للباس المناسب ؟


اكيد المجتمع ليه دور كبير في تحديد نطاق حريتي في اختيار الملابس . " ويل لمن تاتي منه العثرة " ايا كانت بقي ملابس او سلوك كلها عثرات و المفروض اتجنبها حتي لو من حقي . معلمنا بولس قال ان المفروض المسيحي يتخلي عن حريته لو هتعثر الاخرين . 




> 2- أخوض في نقاشات (أو تخطر على بالي) أسئلة تتعلّق بالسباحة مثل: هل السباحة تجوز أو لا؟ هل من المناسب السباحة في جو مختلط؟ لباس السباحة الأنسب للفتاة ... وغيره من هذه الأسئلة .


بس عندي سؤال ممكن تحسه برة الموضوع بس جاريني فيه و فكر معايا . ليه ادم وحواء لما اكتشفوا انهم عريانين غطوا اجسادهم و ربنا سترهم . علي الرغم ان مكنش في حد غيرهم في العالم و فوق دة كله كان الاتنين متزوجين ؟




> 3- أدين أو أرفض أو أخوض في نقاشات أو تخطر على بالي أسئلة تتعلّق في أجواء الحفلات مثل: هل يحق لي أن أرقص في حفلة زواج؟ وأعتبر من يُشارك بهذه الإحتفالات سواء بالرقص أو الغناء مُخطيء وقد يكون سبب عثرة للغير. وقد يكون مقياس أخلاق لمن يُشارك بهذه الحفلات.


يعني انا بصراحة مش بشجع كدة . يعني انا مسيحي و المفروض اسلك كسفير عن المسيح و ان اعيش كما يحق لانجيله . سواء في البيت او في البحر او في حفلة .  و مش عارف ليه بصراحة بنربط الشعور بالفرح او المناسبات بالرقص و الغناء و الحاجات دي . يعني هو ينفع ابونا يرقص في فرح بنته مثلا ؟ و متقوليش هو ابونا الحياة الروحية و السلوك المسيحي لا تختلف باختلاف الالقاب هو ابونا وانت خادم و هي خادمة .



> 4- أعتبر الفتاة ولباسها وطريقة وضعها للمكياج عثرة للشباب ، وهي قد تكون السبب في عثرة الشباب . وقد يكون لباسها مقياس لأخلاقها. 5- أعتبر الدخّان وخصوصاً للفتاة محدد لأخلاق البنات.


السلوك يعبر عن الحالة الداخلية للانسان . يعني في نظرية اسمها " حسن " حالة حسنة يعني . ح = حالة . س = سلوك . ن = نتيجة . فاي سلوك بنقوم بيه من تدخين او طريقة اختيار ملابس او ...... هي مش مجرد سلوك هي اعمق من كدة هي تعبر عن الحالة الداخلية للانسان و انعكاس للعالم الداخلي بتاعه . فمتوقع ان واحدة او حتي واحد بيدخن ان الحالة الداخلية ليه اية و بغض النظر عن كدة كمان هي خطية مش بس عثرة لكن " من يفسد هيكل الله يفسده الله " يعني مش بس مشاكل نفسيه لا و روحية كمان .




> 6- أعتبر الأجواء المختلطة سبب لحدوث أخطاء أو خطايا بين الجنسين.


لا طبعا 

" لا تشاكلوا اهل هذا الدهر "​


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

> من وجهة نظرك ، قيود وتعاليم اه
> لكن من وجهة نظرى كمسيحى مفيش حريه مُطلقه



*أعد قراءة رسالة بولس الرسول لأهل غلاطية تحديداً ‏*




> من وجهة نظرك نعم
> ودى وجهة نظرك الشخصيه ومحدش يقدر يعترضك فيها



وجهة نظر كتابية ، ومن عُمُق الكتاب المقدّس ‏
ولكن أنتَ لم تطلب إيضاحات ، بل حددتني بنعم أو لا وما زاد على ذلك فهو مرفوض ‏ 




> منا قولتلك عليها
> الضوابط اللى حددها الكتاب المقدس
> تقدر تقرى الكتاب المقدس كله وانت تعرف الضوابط
> انا جبتلك ما يخص محور النقاش
> ويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات وانت مسحتها من المشاركه ومردتش عليها معرفش ليه ؟!



*وما هي العثرات هنا؟ ‏

ومن ثم لماذا اقتتطعت النص من سياقه ، تابع المسيح حديثه:‏

إن أعثرتك عينك
إن أعثرتك يدك

يعني أنتَ من تعثر نفسك بنفسك بسبب نظرات أو علاقات أو صداقات أو أو غير سوية ... الكل مسؤول عن نفسه ‏، ولكن لو لبست فتاة لباس يراه أي شخص لباس ((غير محتمش)) فلو انعثر الشباب ، هي مسؤولية الشباب ‏وليس مسؤولية الفتاة ولذلك قال المسيح: من نظر لإمرأة ليشتهيها ‏

أنتَ وحدك مسؤول عن تصرفاتك ، وقرار عدم لبس أي شخص لأي نوع ملابس يعود لأن الشخص يريد أن ‏يفعل هكذا ، لا بسبب خطية أو سلوك خاطيء يمارسه ... ‏
*


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

> يعني أنتَ من تعثر نفسك بنفسك بسبب نظرات أو علاقات أو صداقات أو أو غير سوية ... الكل مسؤول عن نفسه ‏، ولكن لو لبست فتاة لباس يراه أي شخص لباس ((غير محتمش)) فلو انعثر الشباب ، هي مسؤولية الشباب ‏وليس مسؤولية الفتاة ولذلك قال المسيح: من نظر لإمرأة ليشتهيها ‏



لو سمحت متقتبسش نص كلام السيد المسيح في اية انت فوتها بتقول "  ومن أعثر أحد الصغار المؤمنين بي، فخير له لو طوق عنقه بحجر رحى وطرح في البحر " و اعتقد معناها واضح جدا . اننا احنا الي بنعثر الناس مش هما الي بيعثروا نفسهم .


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

> من المنطقي أن لكل مكان لباسه المناسب


يعنى هو علشان المجتمع يقبل اننا  نلبس ملابس تهين جسدنا يبقى يليق مسيحيا اننا نعمل كدة بجسد المسيح او نكسوه بما يناسب المجتمع ...اصارت هذه محدداتنا !
بهذا المبدأ لما لا نحلل الجنس قبل الزواج ! فلكل مكان اعرافه واعراف الغرب تبيح هذا !! ام سنكيل بمكيالين فى تلك النقطة ؟!
لا يا عزيزى

*وَبُسَطَاءَ، أَوْلاَدًا للهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ فِي وَسَطِ جِيل مُعَوَّجٍ وَمُلْتَوٍ، تُضِيئُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ كَأَنْوَارٍ فِي الْعَالَمِ (فيلبى 2 :15)*



> لا أدري لماذا لا نتعامل مع الأمر بوسطية. ‏



لانك انت نفسك لم تفعل بل تتعامل بيسارية مطلقا العنان للحرية وفقا للمفهوم الليبرارى ! 
اجل المسيحية تضع قيود على الحرية ...تلك القيود هى من تجعلنا احرار من العالم وخطيته ...مفهوم الحرية من وجهة نظرك تجعلك عبدا للعالم واعرافه

*كَأَحْرَارٍ، وَلَيْسَ كَالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ (1 بط 2 :16*)

*هكَذَا الآنَ قَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلْبِرِّ لِلْقَدَاسَةِ (رو 6 :19)*

لا اعتقد ان البكينى (كمثال) يقدم اعضائنا بقداسة حتى لو المجتمع يوافق على هذا ويراه عاديا !
*ستقول هذا مثال مبالغ فيه ...اين الوسطية ...سأسألك ولماذا ترفض اليسارية ان كانت الحرية لديك غير مقيدة ؟! اذن انت تناقض نفسك وتعترف ان هناك قيود ولكن تختلف معنا فى تلك القيود ! ...اما ان قبلت اليسارية التامة فهذا يبعدنا عن المسيحية وعليك ان توضح هذا للقارئ كى لا تسبب عثرة لغير المسيحيين !*


اذا كان اللباس منفصل تمام عن الخلاق فما رأيك بأخلاق من تمشى عارية فى الشارع ؟(اجل التشبيه مبالغ فيه لكنه يوضح خطأ مبدأك) العلك ستقول ان لا علاقة بعريها بأخلاقها ؟! يا عزيزى ارجوك لا تبالغ فى الفصل هذا غير منطقى !
لو لم يكن للباس علاقة بتعاليمنا لما تم التنبيه على لباس لائق لا فى صلاة ولا غيره ولا تم ذكر اللباس اصلا !
المسيحة لا تستند على اعراف الغرب ولا غيره يا زميلى

*اخيرا*
*لن نقيس الاخلاق بالمظاهر ...لكن لا يمكن الفصل التام بينهما ... المظاهر تعكس جزء مما بداخل الانسان ...هل سنضئ وسط العالم المعوج ام سنفعل مثله ونتمثل بأعرافه ؟!*

*اسف للتدخل مرة اخرى عد ان انهيت ردى*


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إذا سأتبع معك أسلوب البينة على من أدعى
> لو سمحت يا مي توو أعطينا ما عندك من أيات مقدسة تدعم وجهة نظرك،
> وتقول أنتم أيها المسيحيون أحرار غير مقيدون بالحشمة والإحتشام أو بلباس محتشم، إلبسوا ما شئتم وإن شئتم لا تلبسوا بالمرة!
> ممكن أيات فقط ..



ذكرتيني بسؤال المسلمين: وأين قال المسيح أنا الله فاعبدوني ‏


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ذكرتيني بسؤال المسلمين: وأين قال المسيح أنا الله فاعبدوني ‏


طيب نرجع للسؤال من جديد 
ممكن


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

> طيب نرجع للسؤال من جديد
> ممكن


*كَأَحْرَارٍ، وَلَيْسَ كَالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ (1 بط 2 :16*)
*فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. (غلا 5 : 13)*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

*الكلام اللى قبل الاقتباسات اللى هقتبسها مش هرد عليها
لانها هتعدينا للصفحه الاؤلى من موضوعك



MeToo قال:



وما هي العثرات هنا؟ ‏




أنقر للتوسيع...

 **
العثرات هنا انى اشوف اى شىء يُثير شهوتى **
وانا راجل ضعيف ومش متزوج 



MeToo قال:




ومن ثم لماذا اقتتطعت النص من سياقه ، تابع المسيح حديثه:‏

إن أعثرتك عينك
إن أعثرتك يدك

‏


أنقر للتوسيع...



من اقتطع النص من سياقه يا عزيزى ؟ **
ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك ركز وبعدها جاوب
ارجع لمشاركتى اللى انت مرددتش عليها
هتلاقى النص كامل
وبعدين هو المسيح هنا بيتكلم ع الشخص اللى جايه من العثره
ولا الشخص الواقع عليه تاثير العثره ؟



MeToo قال:





يعني أنتَ من تعثر نفسك بنفسك بسبب نظرات أو علاقات أو صداقات أو أو غير  سوية ... الكل مسؤول عن نفسه ‏، ولكن لو لبست فتاة لباس يراه أي شخص لباس  ((غير محتمش)) فلو انعثر الشباب ، هي مسؤولية الشباب ‏وليس مسؤولية الفتاة  ولذلك قال المسيح: من نظر لإمرأة ليشتهيها ‏

أنتَ وحدك مسؤول عن تصرفاتك ، وقرار عدم لبس أي شخص لأي نوع ملابس يعود لأن  الشخص يريد أن ‏يفعل هكذا ، لا بسبب خطية أو سلوك خاطيء يمارسه ... ‏


أنقر للتوسيع...



ويل من تأتى به العثرات أى ويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات **
احنا هنحرف كلام الكتاب المقدس عشان يمشى وفق رأينا ؟

واحنا قولنا الشخص يلبس أى حاجه هو عاوزها دى محدش اعترض عليها مش عارف ليه انت مُصر ترجعنا
لصفحات سابقه احنا اتناقشنا فيها أكتر من مره !
*


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

> ذكرتيني بسؤال المسلمين: وأين قال المسيح أنا الله فاعبدوني ‏



واحنا دورنا اننا نوريهم فين قال انه الله يعبدوه . فالمسيح قال انه الله و تصرف من منطلق انه الله . فماذا قال المسيح ليدعم رايك او حتي دعنا نقول ماذا لم يقل المسيح ليدعم رايك ؟ اصنعنا معنا كما نصنع نحن للاخوة المسلمين و انر عيوننا بتعاليم المسيح .


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> *كَأَحْرَارٍ، وَلَيْسَ كَالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ (1 بط 2 :16*)
> *فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. (غلا 5 : 13)*


- الحرية عندهم سترة للشر 
- لا تصيروا الحرية فرصة للجسد 

أمين أمين 
يا ريت مي توو يقتنع وبيكفي يقول عن أنه وجهة نظره مدعمة من الكتاب المقدس نفسه فالكتاب المقدس واضح جدا بموضوع الحشمة والإحتشام 
وكما قلت سابقا يجب أن يكتب في رأس موضوعه أنه *لا يمت للمسيحية ولا للفكر المسيحي بأية صلة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد* بل هي وجهات نظر شخصية لا تعبر إلا عن وجهة نظر صاحبها والمسيحية منها بريئة


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب نرجع للسؤال من جديد
> ممكن



*روزيتا

الإنجيل لم يحدد طريقة لباس محددة ، بل حدد سلوكيات واضحة أساسها العقل

عندما قيل في العهد القديم : لا تزني ، أتى المسيح ليشخّص حالة الزنى بأنها النظرة الشهوانية ...‏

ولذلك لن تجدي أي آية تتحدّث عن اللباس بالعموم ، إلا فيما يتعلّق بالصلاة ... ‏

مبدأ اللباس مبدأ إدانة واضح من المجتمع ، فتعاملنا معه لا يجوز أن يبقى ضمن هذا الإطار: الإدانة ، لأنه ‏مكتوب: لا تدينوا لكل لا تُدانوا ... الملابس في المجتمع هي التي تحدد الأخلاق ونظرة المجتمع للشخص ، ولكن ‏المسيح انتقد المظاهر الخارجية الخادعة ، وشبهها في القبور المبيضة ، مؤكداً على أن سراج الجسد هو العين ، ‏فإن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيراً ، وفي الموعظة على الجبل طلب منّا أن لا نبحث عن هذه ‏المظاهر لأنها مدانة ‏

المجتمع يتعامل مع اللباس خارجياً ، ويصنّف الناس بطاهر وشريف وعفيف وجوهرة بناءً عليه وهذه النظرة ‏منشأها إسلامي ، بينما المسيحية تهتم للجوهر الذي سينعكس على المظهر ولكن بلا دينونة ولا أحكام ، مكتوب: ‏الإنسان ينظر للعينين أما الله فما للقلب ... وفي مكان  تاني مكتوب: يا بني أعطني قلبك ... القلب يا روزيتا هو ‏من تخرج منه كل الأعمال الشريرة ‏


*


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2012)

الحمدلله على كدة انا مش مسلم خالص ولا من قريب ولا من بعيد 

طرح رائع يا ميتو ​


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

*



بينما المسيحية تهتم للجوهر الذي سينعكس على المظهر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اتفق معك*
*وبالتالى*
*ان كان المظهر نفسه غير لائقا فهذا يعكس طبيعة الجوهر*
*ولهذا علينا ان نلتزم باللباس اللائق ليس لانه مقياس اخلاقى بل لانه يعكس جوهرنا ويعكس صورة جسد المسيح لننير فى العالم ...*
*جملتك المقتبسة تؤكد كلامنا وتنسخ سابق كلامك عن الحرية المطلقة*


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *روزيتا
> 
> الإنجيل لم يحدد طريقة لباس محددة ، بل حدد سلوكيات واضحة أساسها العقل
> 
> ...


يا مي توو،،
مثلما أحضرنا لك أيات تدعو للحشمة والإحتشام ولكنك رفضتها لا أعلم لماذا وجب عليك أيضا أن تحضر لنا أيات تدعم وجهة نظرك وإلا أعتبرنا وقد تم إعتبار أن كلامك ليس سوى وجهة نظرك أنت وحدك ولا يسمح لك بنسبها للمسيحية والتعميم فيها على كل المسيحيين

الإنجيل نعم لم يحدد طريقة لباس واضحة فنحن لسنا عباد الحرف يا مي توو! فالحرف يقتل.. 
ولكنه بنفس الوقت أمرنا بالحشمة التي من شأنها إحترام أجسادنا التي هي مسكن للرب وهيكل للروح القدس ...

أنت كمسيحي يا مي توو هل تقبل أن يكون مسكن إلهك وهيكل روحه القدس غير محتشما ومهانا بلباس غير محتشم؟ 
أجبني لو سمحت؟ 

وبعد الإنتهاء يا ريت تحضرلي أيات تدعم وجهة نظرك 
فأنا لا زلت مصرة أشد الإصرار على هذه الأيات .. أوكي  

سلام المسيح


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> *كَأَحْرَارٍ، وَلَيْسَ كَالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ (1 بط 2 :16*)
> *فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. (غلا 5 : 13)*



*هذا ردي على إحدى مداخلاتك ... ولكن هل تعتقد أن الحرية التي لنا بالمسيح مقيّدة؟ لا ، لأنه هنا يتحدّث عن ‏الطبيعة الفاسدة ، التي تجعلنا عبيد لها وبالتالي عبيد لشهواتنا ‏

الحرية التي لنا بالمسيح مطلقة ... ولا يُحكم علينا من جهة أي شيء:‏

انظروا ان لا يكون احد يسبيكم بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس حسب اركان العالم وليس حسب المسيح. ‏فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. وانتم مملوؤون فيه الذي هو راس كل رياسة وسلطان.‏

وأيضاً

فلا يحكم عليكم احد في اكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال او سبت. التي هي ظل الامور العتيدة واما الجسد ‏فللمسيح.‏
*



MeToo قال:


> فرصة للجسد ، *أو أدق ، فرصة لشهوات الجسد* ، لم أشأ أن أخوض معك في تفسيرات ، لأنها أيضاً توافق وجهة النظر التي أتبناها ، بمعنى بينما أنتَ قد تعتبر اللباس هو مقياسك للحشمة (وهذا نابع من ثقافة المجتمع الإسلامية) تعتبر هذه الآية أن المقياس هو الفِكِر ... سأضع النص كامل
> 
> و انما اقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد ، لان الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح و الروح ضد الجسد و هذان يقاوم احدهما الاخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون ، و لكن اذا انقدتم بالروح فلستم تحت الناموس ، *و اعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى عهارة نجاسة دعارة عبادة الاوثان سحر عداوة خصام غيرة سخط تحزب شقاق بدعة ، حسد قتل سكر بطر* و امثال هذه التي اسبق فاقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت ايضا ان الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله ، و *اما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان ، وداعة تعفف* ضد امثال هذه ليس ناموس ، و لكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الاهواء و الشهوات ، ان كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك ايضا بحسب الروح
> 
> ...


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

ان في حشمة الشابة المسيحية وهي تغطي جسدها ليس لانة قبيح او شر
ولا لمجرد التزام بشكل موحد
او حتي مجرد حفظ لها...
بل لان جسدها مبارك وكريم يليق بة الغطاء والستر لانة بحسب تعبير اشعياء النبي
"ان لكل مجد غطاء"
[اش4: 5]
فالجسد يغطي لانة مسكن لله...
هيكل لله...
وعضو في جسد المسيح المقدس وليس لانة ردئ او قبيح .
​
دة اقتباس من احد المواضيع الي قرتها قبل كدة عن الحشمة ممكن لو تحب ابعتلك اللينك تقري الموضوع كله . و صدقني الموضوع مش معركة لاثبات حرية الانسان او اثبات القيود المفروضة عليه . المفروض السلوك العام هو " كسفراء عن المسيح " يعني انا بصراحة مش متخيل سفير عن المسيح بالصورة الي انت بتتكلم عنها .​


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

*



الحرية التي لنا بالمسيح مطلقة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**خطأ*

*دليل قاطع لا يدع مكانا للجدل :*
*ان الحرية المسيحة هى عبودية للبر (اى مقيدة بالبر)*
*وَإِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ صِرْتُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلْبِرِّ. (رو 6 :18)*

*دليل اخر هو تعقيب الرسول على مفهوم الحرية :*
*غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، *

*ماذا تسمى هذا الاستثناء والتعقيب على الحرية ان كانت الحرية مطلقة ؟*





> ، لا مكان لإدانة الآخر بناءً على لبسه


ومن قال لك اننا هنا فى صدد التحدث عن الادانة ؟!
اخى العزيز ل تتفرع لامور لا علاقة لها بقضيتنا
قضيتنا عن اللباس اللائق وليس الادانة !
نحن لا ندين احدا ولا نفرض على احد شيئ بل نبين تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ومفهوم الحرية التى هى "عبودية البر" فى المسيحية *...ومن لا يريد الالتزام فهو حر (اى عبد للخطية بالمفهوم المسيحى !)*

*لأَنَّكُمْ لَمَّا كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدَ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كُنْتُمْ أَحْرَارًا مِنَ الْبِرِّ. (رومية 6 :20)*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا بصراحة مش متخيل سفير عن المسيح بالصورة الي انت بتتكلم عنها .




*هى ممكن تكون سفيره مش سفير
بس سفيرة اميركا فى مصر *


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> *اتفق معك*
> *وبالتالى*
> *ان كان المظهر نفسه غير لائقا فهذا يعكس طبيعة الجوهر*
> *ولهذا علينا ان نلتزم باللباس اللائق ليس لانه مقياس اخلاقى بل لانه يعكس جوهرنا ويعكس صورة جسد المسيح لننير فى العالم ...*
> *جملتك المقتبسة تؤكد كلامنا وتنسخ سابق كلامك عن الحرية المطلقة*





> *غير لائقا *




وما هو تعريف غير لائق؟؟

ألم أقل يا عم كريتيك لو اتفقنا على بعض النقاط ، لربما انتهى الحوار ‏

من الذي سيحدد اللائق من عدمه؟

هل اللائق كمقياس نسبي يختلف من مجتمع لآخر ؟

ما هو اللباس اللائق الذي يُعتبر مقياس للجميع؟

الحرية تعني أنا الذي أختار ماذا يُناسبني وليس غيري ، فلو اخترت أن أكون مسيحي ، فهل فقدت حريتي؟ ولو ‏فقدت حريتي هل يعني أن المسيح لم يحررني بالحقيقة كما قال؟ ‏

وهل الحرية بنظرك لا تعني سوى شيء سلبي؟ أنا بحريتي أختار مثلاً أن لا أدخّن ، فهل أصبحت حريتي مقيدة ‏بسبب اختياري؟

عمي كريتك ... دعنا نضع أرضيات مشتركة ، لأن الحوار سيبقينا ندور في دوائر مغلقة ، أنتم لا تعتقدون أننا ‏مسلمو الثقافة ، وأنا أعتبر أننا كذلك ‏


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الحمدلله على كدة انا مش مسلم خالص ولا من قريب ولا من بعيد
> 
> طرح رائع يا ميتو ​



يُسعدني ذلك

أن نتخلّص من الموروث الإجتماعي والثقافي السائد يتطلب قوة هائلة ، والمشي عكس التيار يتطلب إرادة صلبة ‏‏.. ‏

شكراً للمجاملة ‏


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ان في حشمة الشابة المسيحية وهي تغطي جسدها ليس لانة قبيح او شر
> ولا لمجرد التزام بشكل موحد
> او حتي مجرد حفظ لها...
> بل لان جسدها مبارك وكريم يليق بة الغطاء والستر لانة بحسب تعبير اشعياء النبي
> ...





Critic قال:


> *خطأ*
> 
> *دليل قاطع لا يدع مكانا للجدل :*
> *ان الحرية المسيحة هى عبودية للبر (اى مقيدة بالبر)*
> ...




*اعتقد مجرد اعتقاد 
ان ال3 مشاركات دول خلصو الحوار
بما لا يدع اى مجال للشك
اننا نرى
ان الحريه فى المسيحيه ليست مُطلقه 
وان لباس الحشمه موجود فى المسيحيه 
واننا لم نخلط بين اللباس والاحترام
-------------
بس بصراحه مستنى رد ميتو عليهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

*كل مشاركاتي في الموضوع كانت علي سبيل الهزار 
تكلم جد بقي 

بالبلدي عمر المسيحيه كام سنه 
وعمر الاسلام كام سنه 

بالمقارنه هنتوصل لشيخ وحفيد من الجيل العاشر 
الحفيد ده بعضلاته وقوته وفلوسه 
قدر يخلي الناس كله تنسي جدهم الكبير
او يعملوا ناسين

بس لو دورت في اعماق كل واحد
هتلاق جزء كبير جدا من الجد ده 
في الطيبه والامانه والمحبه والايمان 

اتمني تغير اسم الموضوع الي 
يا احبائي كلنا اقباط 

*​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *وان لباس الحشمه موجود فى المسيحيه *


 *هو سؤال طرحت اكثر من عشرين مرة ومحدش اعطاني جواب عليه. هطرحه ثاني ممكن يكون عندك رد عليه*

*ما هي الحشمة؟ ما هو مقياسها؟*
*ممكن حد يشوف تنورة قصيرة لباس محتشم.. البكيني ذو القطعتين محتشم في البحر*
*طب ايه مقياس الحشمة ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ممكن اي حد يلبس اي لباس هو بيعتبره محشم بس انت لا؟*
*اللي خارجة بتنورة فوق الركبة هي من وجهة نضرها لباس محتشم بس حد ثاني ممكن يعتبر العكس*

*ف ايه مقياس الحشمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*حد يرد علي يكسب فيا ثواب:smil16:*


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا مي توو،،
> مثلما أحضرنا لك أيات تدعو للحشمة والإحتشام ولكنك رفضتها لا أعلم لماذا وجب عليك أيضا أن تحضر لنا أيات تدعم وجهة نظرك وإلا أعتبرنا وقد تم إعتبار أن كلامك ليس سوى وجهة نظرك أنت وحدك ولا يسمح لك بنسبها للمسيحية والتعميم فيها على كل المسيحيين



*كلها آية وحدة روزيتا تتعلّق بالصلاة ، وهذه الآية تتحدّث ليس عن لباس حشمة بل لباس متواضع غير ثمين ...‏

ولماذا لا تتحجبي إذن؟ أليس غطاء الرأس أحد مظاهر اللباس في الصلاة؟ ‏*





Rosetta قال:


> الإنجيل نعم لم يحدد طريقة لباس واضحة فنحن لسنا عباد الحرف يا مي توو! فالحرف يقتل..
> ولكنه بنفس الوقت أمرنا بالحشمة التي من شأنها إحترام أجسادنا التي هي مسكن للرب وهيكل للروح القدس ...



*وأين أمرك بذلك؟

المشكلة أن كل كلامك افتراضات ، ليتماشى مع الثقافة المجتمعية السائدة ، لا أكثر ولا أقل ... ‏

ولكن نقطتك مهمة ... لا يوجد مقياس في الإنجيل للباس ، فمن الذي يحدد لباس الحشمة؟ ‏
*





Rosetta قال:


> أنت كمسيحي يا مي توو هل تقبل أن يكون مسكن إلهك وهيكل روحه القدس غير محتشما ومهانا بلباس غير محتشم؟
> أجبني لو سمحت؟



غير محتشم بمقياس من؟

المشكلة لو أن أحد المتحاورين أعطانا تعريف واضح للباس الحشمة ، فلربما يكون الحوار أوضح وأشمل .. ‏ولكن جوابي على سؤالك :‏

اللباس لا يهين الجسد ، بل الشخص الذي يكون عقله شهواني هو من يهين نفسه ويضعها أمام دينونة الله ‏، ولا يهين جسد الآخرين ‏‏...يعني أنا لو كنت هذا الشخص ، الله سيحاسبني أنا وليس الفتاة التي تلبس ‏ ‏





Rosetta قال:


> وبعد الإنتهاء يا ريت تحضرلي أيات تدعم وجهة نظرك
> فأنا لا زلت مصرة أشد الإصرار على هذه الأيات .. أوكي
> 
> سلام المسيح




*أحضرت الكثير ، وعدم قبولك لهذه الآيات بسبب أنها لا توافق وجهة نظرك لا يعني أنني لم أحضرها ..‏

شكراً  ‏
*


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هو سؤال طرحت اكثر من عشرين مرة ومحدش اعطاني جواب عليه. هطرحه ثاني ممكن يكون عندك رد عليه*
> 
> *ما هي الحشمة؟ ما هو مقياسها؟*
> *ممكن حد يشوف تنورة قصيرة لباس محتشم.. البكيني ذو القطعتين محتشم في البحر*
> ...



*يعني لازم أعمل لمسات لتقيمك مرة أخرى ‏

والحقيقة أنك لن تجدي ‏


*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إذا سأتبع معك أسلوب البينة على من أدعى
> لو سمحت يا مي توو أعطينا ما عندك من أيات مقدسة تدعم وجهة نظرك،
> وتقول أنتم أيها المسيحيون أحرار غير مقيدون بالحشمة والإحتشام أو بلباس محتشم، إلبسوا ما شئتم وإن شئتم لا تلبسوا بالمرة!
> ممكن أيات فقط ..


* سؤالك خاطئ بشكل كارثي يا روزيتا,,  وبشكل مبالغ فيه كما لو انو استهزاء اكثر من كونو سؤال!!*
*طب طلعيلي ايات مقدسة تقول ايها المسيحيون مسموح لكم بمشاهدة التلفاز والدخول ع النت والا يبقى التلفاز والنت غير مسموح به!!*
*طلعيلي ايات مقدسة تقول ايها المسيحيون ادخلوا للحمام وقت ما تشاؤون ومتى اردتم والا يبقى الدخول للحمام حرام!!*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

_كما قال الفيلسوف فارس كرم عن 

*التنورة *

__*اللي بتقصر تنورة *
__*تلحقها عيون الشباب *
__*هي بحالها  مغروره*


_​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ‏ نعم ‏
> ‏



*ضربتلك كاسه شاى
وطلبت معايا
بنائاً ع كلامك اسالك سوال
ينفع البنت او الراجل يمشى عريان (ملط) ؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

انجي عندي ليكي اتهام خطير جدااا جدااا لكني ساحتفظ به حتى لا نتجادل ونصل الى نهايه لا تسر ابدا 
ونقفل موضوع مي تو


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

*خلاصة الموضوع: الكتاب المقدس لم يحدد لباس معين لاي حد بل ترك الحرية لشخص في اختيار ما يرتئيه... الكتاب المقدس ينظر الى الجوهر وليس الى المناظر الخارجية فلو كان المظهر الخارجي يعكس صورة الشخص لكان اي شخص ذو ملامح خشنة ووجه قبيح اسود القلب وشرير!! *


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

> ايه مقياس الحشمة ؟


الاجابة بسيطة جدا " ليس فقط ان تري نفسك في ملابس الحشمة كابنه للمسيح . لكن ان يراك الناس ايضا كابنته " انت سفيره عنه و هو يعظ بك " بشخص بسلوكك بمظهرك " . انت انجيله الحي الذي يحي بين الناس . انت كنت ترين انك تستطيعين ان تشهدي للمسيح و ان يري العالم المسيح فيك في هذه الملابس فتلك هي الحشمة .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الاجابة بسيطة جدا " ليس فقط ان تري نفسك في ملابس الحشمة كابنه للمسيح . لكن ان يراك الناس ايضا كابنته " انت سفيره عنه و هو يعظ بك " بشخص بسلوكك بمظهرك " . انت انجيله الحي الذي يحي بين الناس . انت كنت ترين انك تستطيعين ان تشهدي للمسيح و ان يري العالم المسيح فيك في هذه الملابس فتلك هي الحشمة .


احلى كلام بجدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
الله يباركك


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انجي عندي ليكي اتهام خطير جدااا جدااا لكني ساحتفظ به حتى لا نتجادل ونصل الى نهايه لا تسر ابدا
> ونقفل موضوع مي تو


* ده ردك يا لو؟؟؟؟*
*اتهام؟؟؟*
*عندي رد ع كلامك لكني ساحتفظ به حتى لا نتجادل ونصل الى نهايه لا تسر ابدا *
*ونقفل موضوع مي تو*


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2012)

> *كلها آية وحدة روزيتا تتعلّق بالصلاة ، وهذه الآية تتحدّث ليس عن لباس حشمة بل لباس متواضع غير ثمين ...‏
> 
> ولماذا لا تتحجبي إذن؟ أليس غطاء الرأس أحد مظاهر اللباس في الصلاة؟ ‏*


ولماذا تجاهلت تلك الأيات التي تتحدث عن أن أجسادنا هياكل للروح القدس 
ووجب علينا الحشمة للمحافظة على هذه الهياكل التي هي مسكن للروح !!! 



> *وأين أمرك بذلك؟
> 
> المشكلة أن كل كلامك افتراضات ، ليتماشى مع الثقافة المجتمعية السائدة ، لا أكثر ولا أقل ... ‏
> 
> ولكن نقطتك مهمة ... لا يوجد مقياس في الإنجيل للباس ، فمن الذي يحدد لباس الحشمة؟ ‏*


نعم لا يوجد مقياس
فنحن لا نبحث في الحرف يا مي توو 
الفكرة واحدة وواضحة وهي اللبس المحتشم الذي يعلي من شأن الجسد 



> غير محتشم بمقياس من؟


لماذا تتجاهل سؤالي بسؤال أخر 
لو كنت في القسم الإسلامي لإتهمتك بالعجز والهروب فهذه فعلا أساليب المسلمين يا مي توو ! 
أجبني مرة أخرى 
أنت كمسيحي يا مي توو هل تقبل أن يكون مسكن إلهك وهيكل روحه القدس غير محتشما ومهانا بلباس غير محتشم؟ 



> اللباس لا يهين الجسد ، بل الشخص الذي يكون عقله شهواني هو من يهين نفسه ويضعها أمام دينونة الله ‏، ولا يهين جسد الآخرين ‏‏... ‏


بل يهين الجسد ويعرض صاحبه للإهانة 
والدليل إنظر للراقصات كيف يعبرن عن أنهن مبتذلات بلبس لباس خاص بهن 
وكيف الراهبات يعبرن عن أنهن محترمات بلباس الرهبنة الخاص فيهن 

فهل نظرتك للراقصة والراهبة متشابهة يا مي توو ؟!!!! لا أعتقد .. 



> يعني أنا لو كنت هذا الشخص ، الله سيحاسبني أنا وليس الفتاة التي تلبس


ولكن هذا لا يعني أن الفتاة لا يوجد عليها ذنب 
بل يوجد عليها ذنب هي الأخرى "ويل لمن تأتي *منه* العثرات" 
ليش تلبس هيك لباس لا فائدة منه ولا ضرر؟
ليش تعرض جسدها الذي هو مسكن للرب للإهانة؟ 
هل يليق بجسد غير محتشم كجسدها أن يمجد الرب؟ 



> *أحضرت الكثير ، وعدم قبولك لهذه الآيات بسبب أنها لا توافق وجهة نظرك لا يعني أنني لم أحضرها ..‏
> 
> شكراً  ‏*


لم تحضرها يا مي توو .. 
حاولت مراجعة مشاركاتك وللأسف لم أجد ما يدعم وجهة نظرك من الكتاب المقدس .. 

شكرا لك ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ده ردك يا لو؟؟؟؟*
> *اتهام؟؟؟*
> *عندي رد ع كلامك لكني ساحتفظ به حتى لا نتجادل ونصل الى نهايه لا تسر ابدا *
> *ونقفل موضوع مي تو*


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الاجابة بسيطة جدا " ليس فقط ان تري نفسك في ملابس الحشمة كابنه للمسيح . لكن ان يراك الناس ايضا كابنته " انت سفيره عنه و هو يعظ بك " بشخص بسلوكك بمظهرك " . انت انجيله الحي الذي يحي بين الناس . انت كنت ترين انك تستطيعين ان تشهدي للمسيح و ان يري العالم المسيح فيك في هذه الملابس فتلك هي الحشمة .



يعني المجتمع ، لأنه لا مقياس من الإنجيل ‏


شكراً ‏


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

ايه هي المفاجاه اللي وراك يا مي تو
متشوقه جدااا لمعرفتها


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الاجابة بسيطة جدا " ليس فقط ان تري نفسك في ملابس الحشمة كابنه للمسيح . لكن ان يراك الناس ايضا كابنته " انت سفيره عنه و هو يعظ بك " بشخص بسلوكك بمظهرك " . انت انجيله الحي الذي يحي بين الناس . انت كنت ترين انك تستطيعين ان تشهدي للمسيح و ان يري العالم المسيح فيك في هذه الملابس فتلك هي الحشمة .


* برضه لم ترد.. بل قلت كلام انشائي فقط *
*انا كنت محجبة يا اخي واغلب صدقاتي كذلك ومع هذا لم يكن هناك فرق بين نضرات الشباب للمحجبات ولمن تسمونهم العاريات *
*المجتمع ليس مقياس لانه حتى المنقبة العيون بتلاحقها*
*ولو كانت الاخلاق تقاس باللباس فالعاهرات كن يلبسن النقاب.. اذا فهؤلاء المنقبات اخلاقهن افضل من كل غير منقبات الان*
*ايه رايك؟*


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

ميتو
اللياقة يحددها لنا الكتاب المقدس لا اعراف المجتمع ولا الشرق ولا الغرب ولا انت ولا انا
*ظَاهِرِينَ أَنَّكُمْ رِسَالَةُ الْمَسِيح (2 كو 3 :3)*

المراة فى اللباس المجسم والشفاف والبيكينى وكل ما يهين جسدها *لا تمثل رسالة المسيح* ولا تحافظ على مجد هيكله (وكذلك الرجل ايضا)
ومن يريد ان يجعل الحرية فرصة للخطية او للجسد فليعبد الخطية كما يشاء

(منتظر اجابتك على سؤال مينا البطل وسبق وسألته لك ولم تيجب)


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

بل يهين الجسد ويعرض صاحبه للإهانة 
والدليل إنظر للراقصات كيف يعبرن عن أنهن مبتذلات بلبس لباس خاص بهن وكيف الراهبات يعبرن عن أنهن محترمات بلس الرهبنة الخاص فيهن 

ولكن هذا لا يعني أن الفتاة لا يوجد عيها ذنب 
بل يوجد عليها ذنب هي الأخرى "ويل لمن تأتي *منه* العثرات" 
ليش تلبس هيك لباس لا فائدة منه ولا ضرر؟
ليش تعرض جسدها الذي هو مسكن للرب للإهانة؟ 

ردك مشبع جداا يا روزيتا
بس اللي عايز يقتنع بقى


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يعني المجتمع ، لأنه لا مقياس من الإنجيل ‏
> 
> 
> شكراً ‏


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه هي المفاجاه اللي وراك يا مي تو
> متشوقه جدااا لمعرفتها



*هذه هي المفاجأة ... ما قدرت أخبّي أكثر من هيك *




MeToo قال:


> نعم أنا نصاب ، سيب العالم تترزق يا عم ... هاد أنا يالي واقف ورا أبو حمزة ، بشتغل في الصُبح نصاب وفي الليل بلبس القناع في منتديات الكنيسة
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

*من سيجيب على سؤالى سألته سابقا وتم تجاهله :*
*اذا كانت الاخلاق منفصلة انفصال تام عن الملبس*


> *فما رأيك بأخلاق من تمشى عارية فى الشارع ؟ *


*هل يليق ان نمشى عراه ؟ او بالبكينى فى الشارع ؟*
*نعم ام لا ولماذا ؟!*


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الاجابة بسيطة جدا " ليس فقط ان تري نفسك في ملابس الحشمة كابنه للمسيح . لكن ان يراك الناس ايضا كابنته " انت سفيره عنه و هو يعظ بك " بشخص بسلوكك بمظهرك " . انت انجيله الحي الذي يحي بين الناس . انت كنت ترين انك تستطيعين ان تشهدي للمسيح و ان يري العالم المسيح فيك في هذه الملابس فتلك هي الحشمة .


تستحق أكبر تحية على هذا الكلام الراااااائع فعلا 
أعتقد كلامك هذا يلخص الموضوع كله ... 

يا أحرار ويا من تدعون أننا مسلمون لمجرد تمسكنا بمبدأ الحشمة الإحتشام 
*هل يعقل أن نكون سفراء للمسيح له المجد بلباس غير محتشم وغير لائق ومبتذل ممن حولنا *
من له أذنان فليسمع ... 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

> برضه لم ترد.. بل قلت كلام انشائي فقط



الكلام ممكن يكون ليك انشائي و لحد تاني روحي جدا . ما الانجيل ممكن حد يقراه يقول عليه دة انشائي و ممكن حد تاني يقراه و يجد فيه روح و حياة . المشكلة مش في الكلام المشكلة في الانسان الي بيقري الكلام و بيقبله علي انه مستوي .



> انا كنت محجبة يا اخي واغلب صدقاتي كذلك ومع هذا لم يكن هناك فرق بين نضرات الشباب للمحجبات ولمن تسمونهم العاريات



اوك انا معاك في شباب مش بتفرق بين الاتنين . بس دة مش عزر و سبب ان الناس تتعري . و في نفس الوقت احنا بنعمل الي علينا . يعني في واحد معثر لنفسه و في واحد الاخرين بيعثروه . فدورنا اننا لا نسبب العثرة و لا تكون بسبب سلوكنا او مظرهنا و مش دورنا اننا نغير عنيه . كل واحد بيعمل الجزء بتاعه .



> المجتمع ليس مقياس لانه حتى المنقبة العيون بتلاحقها



ليس مقياس لكننا نحيا فيه و يجب ان نحترم الاخرين الذين يحيون معنا و الا نعثر ايا منهم حتي المختلفين عنا . فالله هو اله الجميع .



> ولو كانت الاخلاق تقاس باللباس فالعاهرات كن يلبسن النقاب.. اذا فهؤلاء المنقبات اخلاقهن افضل من كل غير منقبات الان



محدش قال ان الاخلاق بتتقاس باللباس . الاخلاق و الحشمة في الاساس داخلي و لكن يبقي المظهر و الخارج هو انعكاس للداخل . يعني من الاخر معتقدش ان في واحدة مش محتشمة علي المستوي الظاهري محتشمة علي المستوي الداخلي القلبي .


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ضربتلك كاسه شاى
> وطلبت معايا
> بنائاً ع كلامك اسالك سوال
> ينفع البنت او الراجل يمشى عريان (ملط) ؟*



لو كنّأ منحكي عن شواطيء التعرّي ، ينفع ليه لأ؟

مهو برضو آدم وحواء كانوا في الجنة من غير هدوم ؟ إيه يالي اتغيّر؟

يالي تغيّر الفكر ، ودخول الطبيعة الساقطة ، فأدركوا عريهم ... الآن من يجعلني أعتبر البكيني لباس عادي لا ‏أرى فيه إهانة للجسد؟ أو أراه مهين للجسد؟

الفكر ‏

لذلك يدعونا الإنجيل أن نجدد أذهاننا ، وأن لا نجعلها تشاكل هذا الدهر ‏

يعني يا عم ميتو ، قصدك إيه؟ نقلع؟

على قولة عادل إمام ، إنتا كل ما تنزنق إقلع ‏

*سؤالك يُذكرني بمنطق المسلمين في معرض دفاعهم عن الحجاب ، ذات النتجية نصل لها: ويلا بدكم إيانا نتعرّى؟ ‏ثقافة التعرّي لا تجدها غير في مجتمعاتنا الإسلامية ‏

وبعد ، ألا توافقني أن الرواسب الإسلامية عالقة فينا ومتجذرة وتنخر في عقولنا ‏*


----------



## bob (20 فبراير 2012)

*هو انا مش متابع الموضوع من الاول 
بس حابب اقول قول صغير يمكن يفيد
" احكم يا اخي علي نفسك قبل ان يحكم الناس عليك "
*


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

> لو كنّأ منحكي عن شواطيء التعرّي ، ينفع ليه لأ؟


*سفراء المسيح  *


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

> عني المجتمع ، لأنه لا مقياس من الإنجيل ‏



انا مقلتش انه المجتمع . انت الي عايز تفهم كدة . انا قلت يجب ان اشهد للمسيح في المجتمع . و شتان ما بين الاثنين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

مهو برضو آدم وحواء كانوا في الجنة من غير هدوم ؟ إيه يالي اتغيّر؟
_تشبيه غلططط
اديك قولت كانو في الجنه مش ع الارض 
طب ما ناخد كمثال السيد المسيح وامنا العذراء في الحشمه  وفي لباسهم
 ليه كل المتاهات دي يعني
_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع مبقاش ينفع يبقى كده ع العام
لانو اخد مسار تاني والرساله بتوصل غلط للناس اللي عايزه تفهم غلط
او واخده اصلا فكره غلط عن المسيحيه
مش قولتلك قولتلك بتلعب ع الوترين يا مي تو
هات تقييم بقى  تخميني طلع صح


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مهو برضو آدم وحواء كانوا في الجنة من غير هدوم ؟ إيه يالي اتغيّر؟
> _تشبيه غلططط
> اديك قولت كانو في الجنه مش ع الارض
> طب ما ناخد كمثال السيد المسيح وامنا العذراء في الحشمه  وفي لباسهم
> ...



ولكن عندما أنزلهما الله صنع لهم أقمصة من جلود ، فهل هذه الأقمصة تكفي لنقول أنها (لباس حشمة) بالمفهوم ‏الذي لم يحدده لنا أحد إلى الآن؟

المسيح كان يلبس صندل ، وثوب ، فهل يتناسب لباسهما مع واقعنا اليوم؟‏

العذراء كانت محجبة ، فلماذا لا نتحجب أيضاً؟


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> *سفراء المسيح  *



أكيد يا صديقي  ‏


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

> الكلام ممكن يكون ليك انشائي و لحد تاني روحي جدا . ما الانجيل ممكن حد يقراه يقول عليه دة انشائي و ممكن حد تاني يقراه و يجد فيه روح و حياة . المشكلة مش في الكلام المشكلة في الانسان الي بيقري الكلام و بيقبله علي انه مستوي .


*انشائي لانو مفيش اجابة مباشرة ع السؤال بل لف ودوران*
*ما هو مقياس الحشمة؟*
*التنورة القصيرة عند كثير عادي.. ايه المشكلة؟*
*اما لو كان المقياس هو المجتمع فحتى بالنقاب برضو عثرة *
 





> اوك انا معاك في شباب مش بتفرق بين الاتنين . بس دة مش عزر و سبب ان الناس تتعري . و في نفس الوقت احنا بنعمل الي علينا . يعني في واحد معثر لنفسه و في واحد الاخرين بيعثروه . فدورنا اننا لا نسبب العثرة و لا تكون بسبب سلوكنا او مظرهنا و مش دورنا اننا نغير عنيه . كل واحد بيعمل الجزء بتاعه .


*تتعرى ايه؟*
*نفس كلام المسلمين *
*انتو بتدعو لتعري..* 
*طب دخلنا لمشكلة ثانية*
*ايه مقياس العثرة *





> ليس مقياس لكننا نحيا فيه و يجب ان نحترم الاخرين الذين يحيون معنا و الا نعثر ايا منهم حتي المختلفين عنا . فالله هو اله الجميع .


*يبقى المراة مش لازم تخرج اطلاقا من البيت لانها ممكن تسبب العثرة حتى بالنقاب!!*




> محدش قال ان الاخلاق بتتقاس باللباس


:download:​ 



> يعني من الاخر معتقدش ان في واحدة مش محتشمة علي المستوي الظاهري محتشمة علي المستوي الداخلي القلبي


*تناقض رهيب*:smi411:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ولكن عندما أنزلهما الله صنع لهم أقمصة من جلود ، فهل هذه الأقمصة تكفي لنقول أنها (لباس حشمة) بالمفهوم ‏الذي لم يحدده لنا أحد إلى الآن؟
> 
> المسيح كان يلبس صندل ، وثوب ، فهل يتناسب لباسهما مع واقعنا اليوم؟‏
> 
> العذراء كانت محجبة ، فلماذا لا نتحجب أيضاً؟



انت موضوعك كلو  وردودك يا ابيض يا اسود
مع ان في الوان تانيه جميله وتليق يعني
وكده في المسيحيه
الحاجه اللي تليق بينا كاولاد وبنات المسيح
نعملها ونمشي عليها 
انا اديتك المثالين في الحشمه مش قولتلك فرض عليك


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *انشائي لانو مفيش اجابة مباشرة ع السؤال بل لف ودوران*
> *ما هو مقياس الحشمة؟*
> *التنورة القصيرة عند كثير عادي.. ايه المشكلة؟*
> *اما لو كان المقياس هو المجتمع فحتى بالنقاب برضو عثرة *
> ...



ممكن حدى يسلّفني من تقييماتو ‏

كل ردودك روعة

‏‏


----------



## bob (20 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع ده مصيرة infinity او انا شايف دونا واقفة بالقوات و جاهزة 
( خرج عن اطار الحوار المسيحي 
        يغلق 
       سلام و محبة ):999::999:
*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

> لو كنّأ منحكي عن شواطيء التعرّي ، ينفع ليه لأ؟


*طبعا مينفعش*
*لازم يكون بالنقاب *

*نسيت السباحة حرام شرعا *


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لو كنّأ منحكي عن شواطيء التعرّي ، ينفع ليه لأ؟
> 
> مهو برضو آدم وحواء كانوا في الجنة من غير هدوم ؟ إيه يالي اتغيّر؟
> 
> ...


هو انت قريت قصة ادم وحوا فى الانجيل 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما كانوا  قبل الخطية كانوا  عريانين فعلا بس مكانوش حاسين بده
لما اخطئوا حسوا انهم عراه  فاستخبوا 
ايه وجه الشبه !!!


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

انت لو كنت نقلتي الرد كامل مكنش هيبقي متناقض خالص . لكن انت قطعتيه و حطتيه علشان يبان متناقض . انا قلت " محدش قال ان الاخلاق بتتقاس باللباس . الاخلاق و الحشمة في الاساس داخلي و لكن يبقي المظهر و الخارج هو انعكاس للداخل . يعني من الاخر معتقدش ان في واحدة مش محتشمة علي المستوي الظاهري محتشمة علي المستوي الداخلي القلبي " متهيقلي ان كلامي واضح و مش متناقض زي ما بتقولي يمكن تكون الالفاظ خانتني علشان بكتب بسرعة من غير ما اراجع لكن المعني و الجوهر لكلامي واحد . و الواضح ان حضرتك الي بتحبي تتمسكي بالحرف .


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الموضوع مبقاش ينفع يبقى كده ع العام
> لانو اخد مسار تاني والرساله بتوصل غلط للناس اللي عايزه تفهم غلط
> او واخده اصلا فكره غلط عن المسيحيه
> مش قولتلك قولتلك بتلعب ع الوترين يا مي تو
> هات تقييم بقى  تخميني طلع صح


معاكي حق الموضوع عم يعطي الزوار وباقي الأعضاء فكرة غلط عن المسيحية لأنه لا يعبر عن الفكر المسيحي أبدا ! 

صحيح شكرا على التقييم مش قادرة أقيمك ما إنتي عارفة القوانين 
عم بيقولي "لوسينتو كمان مرة"


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو انت قريت قصة ادم وحوا فى الانجيل
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اما كانوا  قبل الخطية كانوا  عريانين فعلا بس مكانوش حاسين بده
> لما اخطئوا حسوا انهم عراه  فاستخبوا
> ايه وجه الشبه !!!



قصدك ايه وجه الخلاف ...‏

*الفكرودخول الخطية لطبيعهتمها والتي لوثت طبيعتنا جميعاً ‏*

فالمشكلة مش بالجسد ، بل بالفكر ، يعني أنا أخلي فكري قريب لفكر المسيح ، وأعمل جاهداً للوصول للقداسة ، ‏هنا يكمن الفرق ، فيمن يدين بحسب المظهر ، وفيمن يتعامل بحسب الفكر ‏
‏

قصة آدم وحواء بحسب علمي في التوراة  ‏
 ‏


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

المسيح كان يلبس صندل ، وثوب ، فهل يتناسب لباسهما مع واقعنا اليوم؟‏

وهل واقعنا اليوم يفرض علينا التعري وعدم احترام اجسادنا 
 وهل واقعنا اليوم يفرض علينا لباس الموضه 
 وهل واقعنا اليوم يفرض علينا اليوم ان ننسى من نحن ونستغل ديننا تحت مفهوم الحريه
 وهل واقعنا اليوم اصبح يفرض نفسو علينا اكتر من تعاليم السيد المسيح
 لا يوجد اي واقع يغير صورتنا كاولاد وبنات المسيح
 ويروح الواقع بحريتو بافكارو للجحيم يا اخي​


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> المسيح كان يلبس صندل ، وثوب ، فهل يتناسب لباسهما مع واقعنا اليوم؟‏
> 
> وهل واقعنا اليوم يفرض علينا التعري وعدم احترام اجسادنا
> وهل واقعنا اليوم يفرض علينا لباس الموضه
> ...



أنا لم أتحدّث عن التعري

انظري من تحدّث عن تلك النقطة ، وسألني عنها ، ووجهي له هذا السؤال ‏

من يتعامل مع الأمر إما حجاب ونقاب وإما تعرّي ، المجتمع الإسلامي وثقافته التي تربط الأخلاق باللباس ‏


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

*عموما الموضوع صار جدلي وانا ورايا اشغال ثانية *
*+ المظهر الخرجي ليس حكما ع الشخص اطلاقا*
*+ اللي ممكن حضرتك تشوفه غير لائق عند الكثير عادي ومفيهوش شي *
*+ لا يحق لك اطلاقا الحكم ع اخلاق الشخص لانه يرتدي ملابس لا تليق من وجهة نضر حضرتك*
*+ الكتاب المقدس لم يحدد لباس معين فهو لا ينظر للخارج كاغلبية ضعاف النفوس بل للجوهر*
*+لكل مكان لباس محدد فمن تتردي الحجاب بالبحر تلفت النضر عن من تردي زي البحر!! وكذلك من ترتذي البكيني في السوق تلفت النظر عن المحجبة......*
*+واخيرا لو كان اللباس هو محدد الاخلاق فالعاهرات اللواتي كن يرتدين النقاب هن على خلق اكثر من كل غير المنقبات حاليا...*



*همسة اخيرة:*
*لا تجادل .. في الجدل .. كلا الطرفين يخسر ! فإذا انهزمنا فقد خسرنا كبرياءنا نحن !
وإذا فزنا فلقد خسرنا .. الشخص الآخر ... لقد انهزمنا كلنا .. الذي انتصر ... والذي ظن أنه لم يُنصر !*

* 

لا تكن أحادي الرأي .. فمن الجميل أن تؤثر وتتاثر !
لكن إياك أن تذوب في رأي الآخرين ... وإذا شعرت بأن رأيك .. مع الحق .. فاثبت عليه ولا تتأثر !*

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد *


----------



## red333 (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> صحيح ، ولكن هناك فرق بين أن تُفرض هذه المباديء وبأساليب مختلفة وبطريقة مسح دماغ ممنهجة ، وبين انتشارها بين الناس وتأثيرها في حياة الناس من خلال قناعة الناس من جدواها وتوفيرها لحياة أفضل لهم
> 
> فالمجتمعات الدينية ، وتحديداً الإسلامية ، تفرض على شعوبها طريقة تفكير واحدة ، وتسعى لإستنساخ ظواهر إجتماعية نمطية وواحدة حيثُ لا تعدد للألوان سوى لون واحد ... وهذا اللون هو (الفضيلة) وغيرها يُعتبر عُري وخروج وشذوذ عن الأخلاق


 


هذا الون عزيزى ميتو  هو الفطرة
وهو الشىء الذى يطمئن له الانسان فيعرف انه صحيح
وهذا الشىء لا تفرضه المجتمعات ولكن تخبرنا عنه العقائد
فذكر الاسلام الاحتشام صراحة
ولم تذكرة المسيحية حسب كلامك او ذكرته مجازا
ولكن ضعف العقائد فى المجتمعات الغربية يجعلهم يبتعدون عن الفطرة


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

أنا أستأذن أروح أنام ... وبكرة بنتابع ‏ولربما لا نتابع  ‏

تصبحوا على خير جميعاً ... ‏


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

بصي انا هقولك علي حاجة من غير زعل يا اخت انجيلا انت محتاجة بس تقري شوية كتب كدة بتناقش عدة مفاهيم 

عندك كتاب الحدود لهنري كلود 
و كتاب الذات بتاع سيدنا البابا
و كتاب المناقشات التي تحب تجنبها لهنري كلود 
و كتاب فن الاصغاء لدالاس ديميت
و ممكن نضيف كتاب الذكاء العاطفي دانيال جولمان 

علشان بصراحة انا شايف ان في مشاكل في اسلوب حضرتك في الحوار . الموضوع مش معركة مين يثبت انه صح و مين ينام معيط علشان طلع غلط . كل شئ لمجد اسم الله وانا مش شايف اننا بنمجده كدة لما دي تبقي طريقة حضرتك في الحوار .


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

ميتو
هل انت سعيد بتشويه صورة المسيحية واعثار القراء ؟!

لأَنَّ اسْمَ اللهِ يُجَدَّفُ عَلَيْهِ بِسَبَبِكُمْ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ. (رو 2 : 24)

*اطلب تدخل ادارى فورا*
*نحن منتدى مسيحى تبشيرى ولا يليق ما يتم نشره هنا بأسم المسيحية باطلا*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بصي انا هقولك علي حاجة من غير زعل يا اخت انجيلا انت محتاجة بس تقري شوية كتب كدة بتناقش عدة مفاهيم
> 
> عندك كتاب الحدود لهنري كلود
> و كتاب الذات بتاع سيدنا البابا
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مين قال انو معركة او انو هيثبت صح او غلط:smil16:*
*حتى مش انا اللي اتعصبت و**طلبت غلق الموضوع *
*ده انا حتى كتبت:*
*لكن إياك أن تذوب في رأي الآخرين ... وإذا شعرت بأن رأيك .. مع الحق .. فاثبت عليه ولا تتأثر*

*دول شوية حكم قراتهم وعجبوني قلت افيدكم معي:smil16:*
*اسلوب حضرتي لاني مش مصرية فممكن بصوغ بعد العبارات مش بيكونو صح لغويا.... والعامية بتقرب الاعضاء ف لو اتكلمت مغربي مش هتفهمو شي*

*اتمنى تكون فهم علي *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هنئيا يا مسيحيين تشويه المسيحية بأكاذيب باطلة
> هنيئا إدعاء الحرية تحت غطاء الدين ....
> 
> أنا أعتذر لك يا يسوع .. سامحنا
> فعلا لا نستحق أن نكون مسيحيين نشهد لك في هذه الأرض


مش تتعصبي يا روزيتا او تدايقي
ومترديش ع حد يكفي ردودك في الموضوع اللي تشهد للمسيح وتشرف بنات المسيح


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

*مش عارفة ليه الاغلبية بتحب تبالغ وتكبر الموضوع *
*رجعوها تجديف وتشويه مسيحية ومش عارفة ايه!!*
*ان لله في خلقه لشؤون *


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> قصدك ايه وجه الخلاف ...‏
> 
> *الفكرودخول الخطية لطبيعهتمها والتي لوثت طبيعتنا جميعاً ‏*
> 
> ...


كلام نصه جميل 
*الفكرودخول الخطية لطبيعهتمها والتي لوثت طبيعتنا جميعاً ‏
حلو جدا 
هما وقتها  اتغطوا علشان فيهم خطية 
لو فيه انسان فى هذا العالم بلا خطية ينزل الشارع ملط يورى الناس اللى حواليه اللى لازم يكونوا من غير خطية برضه  علشان  نرجع للحاله الاولى 
ولكن لاننا كلنا تحت الخطية يبقى نحس على دمنا ونحتشم 
زى ادم وزى حوا وزى كل البشر السويين فى العالم كله 
مش تقولى مالها شواطئ العراه وادم وحوا كانوا عريانين 
وبيحكموا حسب المظهر !!
انت عاوز توصل الناس الى انهم لما ينظروا لامراة وعريانه مش يزنوا بيها فى قلبهم ( من نظر الى امراة واشتهاها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه  ) وتناسيت كلام الكتاب اللى بيقول (ويل لمن تأتى بواسطتهمم العثرات ) 
انت عمال تلف وتدور بقالك 20 صفحة  وبتنفخ فى قربه مخرومه 
لو حد تعرفه بيلبس عريان  قوله اتكسف على دمك ويل لمن تاتى بواسطته العثرات 
لا تبحث عن مبررات تلقى عليها ثقل همك 
القى على الرب همك 

*


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

> وإذا شعرت بأن رأيك .. مع الحق .. فاثبت عليه ولا تتأثر



رغم جمال العبارة دي بس انا قريت قريب عبارة من وجهة نظري اجمل منها . في كتاب " يسوع الذي لم اكن اعرفه " لفليب يانسي .بيقول فيها
" و لو علمت ان يسوع ليس الحق فليمضي الحق وحيدا و يتركني مع يسوع " .

واتمني حضرتك متخدهاش حرفي برضة و تقدري توصلي لجوهر الجملة و المقصود بيها .​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش عارفة ليه الاغلبية بتحب تبالغ وتكبر الموضوع *
> *رجعوها تجديف وتشويه مسيحية ومش عارفة ايه!!*
> *ان لله في خلقه لشؤون *


يا انجيلا
المشكله في اللي يفهم الردود وايه هي الفكره اللي وصلتو
انتي مسيحيه وانا مسيحيه وبقية الاعضاء المسيحيين عارفين معناها
انما الناس التانيه اذا كان فهمها غلط اصلا تفتكري هيطلع بايه من الموضوع ده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

مين معاه المفتاح يقفل باب الموضوع


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> يشرفنى ان اكون تابع  لهذا الامى
> 
> و كل ما ذكرته هو كلام ميتو
> 
> وان كنت شعرت باهانة فهى نقص اكثر منه اهانة


احلى من الشرف مفيش 
اتكل على الله 
واشتغل رقاصه


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> رغم جمال العبارة دي بس انا قريت قريب عبارة من وجهة نظري اجمل منها . في كتاب " يسوع الذي لم اكن اعرفه " لفليب يانسي .بيقول فيها
> " و لو علمت ان يسوع ليس الحق فليمضي الحق وحيدا و يتركني مع يسوع " .​
> 
> واتمني حضرتك متخدهاش حرفي برضة و تقدري توصلي لجوهر الجملة و المقصود بيها .​


*عارفة ده كويس لاني عابرة واللي خسرته من اجل يسوع اكبر من اللي ممكن تخيله *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> احلى من الشرف مفيش
> اتكل على الله
> واشتغل رقاصه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (20 فبراير 2012)

red333 قال:


> هذا الون عزيزى ميتو  هو الفطرة
> وهو الشىء الذى يطمئن له الانسان فيعرف انه صحيح
> وهذا الشىء لا تفرضه المجتمعات ولكن تخبرنا عنه العقائد
> فذكر الاسلام الاحتشام صراحة
> ...



ما قدرت أنام من غير ما أرد على مشاركتك هاي ‏

الفطرة لا تُفرض ، ولو صح أنها فطرة ، فلما تسعى هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فرضها على ‏الآخرين

أنا أعتبر الفطرة (مع أنني أرفض هذا المصطلح جملةً وتفصيلاً) ، المهم الفطرة في نظري هي التعامل مع ‏الإنسان كفكر بعيداً عن أية تعقيدات أخرى ، وهذا يشمل عدم ادانته بأي عمل يقومه ، لأن الدينونة هي للابن ، ‏وليس لي ، وهذا يشمل أيضاً أن لا أحكم عليه من خلال منظره الخارجي وأنسى الجوهر ‏

الملابس بالنسبة لي ، لا تمثّل أي أخلاق ، ولكن الأخلاق بحسب المسيحية مثلاً في الصدق والمحبة والتعفف ‏والفرح والوداعة والأعمال الصالحة التي سبق الله فأعدها لنا

لذلك ، أنا أتمنى انتهاء ظاهرة (فرض) الفطرة ولو بالقوة ، لدرجة أن شاب أردني مات تحت ضرب هؤلاء بسبب ‏ارتدائه لجينز بطريقة ((غير محتشمة)) وتخدش الحياء العام ‏


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا انجيلا
> المشكله في اللي يفهم الردود وايه هي الفكره اللي وصلتو
> انتي مسيحيه وانا مسيحيه وبقية الاعضاء المسيحيين عارفين معناها
> انما الناس التانيه اذا كان فهمها غلط اصلا تفتكري هيطلع بايه من الموضوع ده


* هيفهموها تجديف وتشويه للمسيحية *

*رحماك يا يسوع...*


----------



## sponge bob (20 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *خلاصة الموضوع: الكتاب المقدس لم يحدد لباس معين لاي حد بل ترك الحرية لشخص في اختيار ما يرتئيه... *





MeToo قال:


> *
> الإنجيل لم يحدد طريقة لباس محددة ، بل حدد سلوكيات واضحة أساسها العقل
> 
> ولذلك لن تجدي أي آية تتحدّث عن اللباس بالعموم ، إلا فيما يتعلّق بالصلاة ... ‏
> *



اتفق معكم 
وبالمناسبة البكيني على شواطئ المكسيك لائق جدا
وكل مازاد عنه هناك يعتبر محتشم !


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

*تسجيل خروج............*


----------



## the shepherd (20 فبراير 2012)

الخسارة من اجل المسيح هي ربح . و فخر اي مسيحي هو ما احتمله من اجل المسيح . بس سوري علي السؤال جملة الي خسرتيه من اجله اكبر مما اتخيله . دي بتقوليها ليا انا ولا للمسيح ؟​و برضة ارجوك متخديش السؤال حرفي و بعتزر مقدما لو حسيتي ان السؤال قله ذوق بس انا مش قصدي ولا اقل ذوقي ولا اضايقك صدقيني بس بحاول اوصلك حاجة اتمني تكون وصلت من غير ما اقولها بطريقة مباشرة .​


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2012)

يا قوم تجاهلوا من يحشر انفه ولا تعيروه اهتمام وكأنه لا وجود له ...ضعوا كل شخص فى منزلته الحقيقية


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2012)

*ان كانت هى اسيره لمعتقدها  اللى بيقول "وكذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس  الحشمة  مع ورع وتعقل"


[1تي2: 9]*​ فأنا اعرف ناس  بتسجد كل يوم 5 مرات لحجرة مكعبة الشكل لها كساء بلون اسود وبها حجر كان ابيض وصار اسود من كتر الحك  
فماذا تسميهم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (20 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الخسارة من اجل المسيح هي ربح . و فخر اي مسيحي هو ما احتمله من اجل المسيح . بس سوري علي السؤال جملة الي خسرتيه من اجله اكبر مما اتخيله . دي بتقوليها ليا انا ولا للمسيح ؟​
> 
> 
> و برضة ارجوك متخديش السؤال حرفي و بعتزر مقدما لو حسيتي ان السؤال قله ذوق بس انا مش قصدي ولا اقل ذوقي ولا اضايقك صدقيني بس بحاول اوصلك حاجة اتمني تكون وصلت من غير ما اقولها بطريقة مباشرة .​


* صدقني بجد تعبتني *
*لانك بتفسر كلامي ع هوائك*
*وكل مرة بخرج من الموضوع برجع ارد ع كلامك لانو هينفهم غلط*
*الخسارة من اجل المسيح ربح ولو مش كانت كده مكنتش سمحت اني اخسرها... كلامي ليك ع حسب الجملة اللي جبتها...* فقلت بما معناها اني عارفة ده لاني جربت زيو
يا رب تكون وصلت:hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> (منتظر اجابتك على سؤال مينا البطل وسبق وسألته لك ولم تيجب)


*المشكله كلها يا كريتك
ان ميتو بيرد على اللى بيعجبه ومش بيرد على اللى ميعجبوش
نفس الاسلوب ده اتبعه معايا فى حوار سياسى
المهم مقياس الحشمه تم وضعه منذ تأسيس الحياه فى العالم
حينما صنع الرب اقمصه من جلد وغطى ادام وحواء بعد السقوط
مع انهم متزوجين ومع انهم محدش غيرهم فى العالم !
اذا الحشمه موجود .
والا كان الرب خرجهم من جنة عدن وهما عريانين
اذا كنت تقبل هذا أقبله وان كنت لا تقبله لا تنسب ما 
يُخيله لك عقلك **وما تتطلع اليه ** الى المسيحيه *


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

يا عم مينا

أنا رديت على سؤالك وسؤال كريتيك 




> المهم مقياس الحشمه تم وضعه منذ تأسيس الحياه فى العالم



المشكلة أنني مختلف من الأساس مع مصطلح الحشمة ، لأنني أراه مصطلح أُلبس من قيم مجتمعاتنا ، فالحشمة يالمفهوم المسيحي هو اللباس الغير مكلف (غير ثمين) المتواضع ، والمكان الوحيد التي ذُكرت فيه هذه الكلمة في سياق الحديث عن المظهر في أثناء الصلاة فقط لا غير (مثل غطاء الرأس)

لذلك ، أعتقد أنني سأعيد ذات طلبي الذي طلبته أكثر من مرة:

1- تحديد معنى الحشمة

2- ما هو مقياس لباس الحشمة بالنسبة لنا كمسيحيين 

3- هل لباس الحشمة مقياس للحُكُم على الأخلاق وإدانة الآخر وتصنيف البشر على أُسس أخلاقية؟


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

sponge bob قال:


> اتفق معكم
> وبالمناسبة البكيني على شواطئ المكسيك لائق جدا
> وكل مازاد عنه هناك يعتبر محتشم !



لأن المشكلة بالفكر يا صديقي ... فالناظر هو الذي يحدد كيف ينظر للأشياء ، لأنه كما قال المسيح: سراج الجسد هي العين


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كلام نصه جميل
> *الفكرودخول الخطية لطبيعهتمها والتي لوثت طبيعتنا جميعاً ‏
> حلو جدا
> هما وقتها  اتغطوا علشان فيهم خطية
> ...



رائع يا عزيزي ... 

هل العثرة تختلف من مجتمع لآخر؟

إذا كان الجواب نعم ، إذن نحن نتحدث عن لباس يليق اجتماعياً لا علاقة له بالإنجيل 

والأهم ما معنى أن أكون عثرة لغيري؟
فهل إذا لبست فتاة بكيني على شاطيء مثلاً ستكون عثرة لغيرها؟ وهل لو لبس شاب شورت سيكون عثرة لغيره؟

وهل اللباس سيعثرنا؟ 

والأهم أن هذه الآية مكتوبة ضمن حديث الرب يسوع عن الأطفال والمؤمنين باسمه ، فكيف سأجعل شخص يعثر بلباسي؟


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

> هل العثرة تختلف من مجتمع لآخر؟


أرى أنك من أقحمت أفكار المجتمع في حوارك وأصبحت تكترث لها يا مي توو ...
ومن متى كمسيحيين نأخذ المقايسس والمحددات من المجتعات ؟؟؟ 
أليس كتبانا هو من يعطينا هذه المقاييس والمحددات ...

من وحي كلامك يبدو أنك مهتم بشكل كبير جدا لتفكير المجتمع وعاداته وتقاليده وعثراته ..
لذلك نجدك تجيب أنه لا مانع من وجود شواطئ للعراة !!! 

سؤالي لك: هل مجرد سماح بعض المجتمعات بوجود شواطئ العراة وعدم سماح المجتمعات الأخرى بوجودها يجعل فكرة وجودها فكرة صحيحة أو تصرف صحيح ومحبب عند الرب يا مي توو؟ 

وهل من هذه التصرفات والأفعال نستقي حكما ونفرضه على المسيحية والكتاب المقدس .. وعجبي

سؤال أخر مهم جدا وكتير حابة أعرف جوابه منك أنت تحديدا: 
هل الرب يدين الإنسان بحسب لبسه ؟؟؟ ويا ريت مصدر كتابي على جوابك إن وجد؟  

على العموم ونهاية للمناقشة معك .. 
*الحشمة والإحتشام* موجودة في الكتاب المقدس لكن تمسكك بتفكيرك المتحرر هو من يمنعك عن التصديق بوجودها ..  

- لما يقولك الكتاب أن الجسد هو مجد وبيقول "لأَنَّ عَلَى كُلِّ مَجْدٍ غِطَاءً" شو بتفهم منها؟

- لما يقولك الكتاب "أَجْسَادَكُمْ هِيَ أَعْضَاءُ الْمَسِيحِ" شو بتفهم منها؟ 

- لما يقولك الكتاب "وَأَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِلْكاً لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِفِدْيَةٍ" شو بتفهم منها؟ 

- لما يقولك الكتاب "جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ وَالَّذِي هُوَ لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ" شو بتفهم منها؟

- لما يقولك الكتاب "مَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ" شو بتفهم منها؟

وبالأخر تيجي تقولي شواطيء للعراة وصدر مكشوف هو أمر عادي يا مي توو؟ 
هل بأجساد عارية على الشواطئ وصدور مكشوفة نحترم مجد الرب هذا؟ 

نقطة أخرى وهي الأهم "كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ.  كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ" *
 *رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 6: 12*

*وبنظر المسيحية شواطئ العراة وخروج الفتيات بفساتين أو لباس مكشوف الصدر يظهر مفاتنها هو شي لا يليق بإبنة للمسيح وبفتاة تشهد لإسمه على الأرض *
*ويطبق المثل على الرجل أيضا ... 
* 
*لذلك، عفوا يا مي توو نحن كمسيحيين نريد أن يمجد الناس أبانا السماوي لا أن يشتموه ويلعنوه بسببنا ! *
*"فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ"*


*


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

> أرى أنك من أقحمت أفكار المجتمع في حوارك وأصبحت تكترث لها يا مي توو ...
> ومن متى كمسيحيين نأخذ المقايسس والمحددات من المجتعات ؟؟؟
> أليس كتبانا هو من يعطينا هذه المقاييس والمحددات ...
> من وحي كلامك يبدو أنك مهتم بشكل كبير جدا لتفكير المجتمع وعاداته وتقاليده وعثراته ..
> لذلك نجدك تجيب أنه لا مانع من وجود شواطئ للعراة !!!



*من متى؟ منذ اللحظة التي قرر فيها المسيحي أن يتبنى ثقافة ليست له ، ومقاييس لا تتماشى مع الفكر المسيحي النقي ..

لا مانع من وجود شواطيء عراة ، لأن من يقبل ويدخل هذه الشواطيء ربنا سيحاسبه وليس أنا ،رفضي أو قبولي لن يغيّر من الواقع شيء ، ولكن أنا كشخص سأمتنع عن هذه الأماكن ، ولن أدين بالمقابل من يدخلها ، لأنه كما قال المسيح: يا مُرائي اخرج أولاً الخشبة التي في عينك لترى القذى من عين أخيك ... فأنا لستُ أنقى أو اقدس من أي إنسان لأنه يذهب لمكان لا أحد ممن يتواجد هناك يعتقد أنه خاطيء*




> سؤالي لك: هل مجرد سماح بعض المجتمعات بوجود شواطئ العراة وعدم سماح المجتمعات الأخرى بوجودها يجعل فكرة وجودها فكرة صحيحة أو تصرف صحيح ومحبب عند الرب يا مي توو؟



*طالما الإنسان لا يفعل الخطية ، فأين المشكلة؟ المشكلة أنك تتعاملين مع الجسد وكأنه شيء نجس ، بينما هو ليس كذلك ... وبالتالي نظرتك لكل ما يتعلّق في الجسد مصدره هذه النظرة الدونية للجسد ، وهذه النظرة منبعها المجتمع الإسلامي الذي اعتبر الجسد عورة ليس إلا..

أنا لن أدخل مثلاً أي مكان لا أجده مريح لي ، مع العلم أيضاً أنني رفضت ما قامت به علياء من تصوير نفسها من غير هدوم ، ولكن لا أعتبر تصرفها مشين أخلاقياً ... ولا أدينها أو أعتبرها غير محترمة *




> وهل من هذه التصرفات والأفعال نستقي حكما ونفرضه على المسيحية والكتاب المقدس .. وعجبي



*أنا لا أفرض شيء ، المسيحية واضحة: لا تدينوا لكي لا تُدانوا  فأنا لا أريد أن يفرض علي أحد ولا أفرض على أحد شيء لأنه كما يقول الإنجيل: انظروا ان لا يكون احد يسبيكم بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس حسب اركان العالم وليس حسب المسيح. فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. وانتم مملوؤون فيه الذي هو راس كل رياسة وسلطان.

لاحظي ، تقليد الناس ... 
هل لباسنا منبعه تقليد الناس؟
*




> سؤال أخر مهم جدا وكتير حابة أعرف جوابه منك أنت تحديدا:
> هل الرب يدين الإنسان بحسب لبسه ؟؟؟ ويا ريت مصدر كتابي على جوابك إن وجد؟



*لا يدين ، فالمسيح يعتبر أن المشكلة بالرجل الذي ينظر وليس بالمرأة ، لذلك يقولها أن سراج الجسد هو العين ...

مع أنه في العهد القديم ، اعتبر الله أن تلبس المرأة لباس الرجل والعكس أمر مكروه ، ولكن هل هذا يعني أن لا تلبس الفتيات البنطلون؟ راجعي تثنية 22: 5
*




> على العموم ونهاية للمناقشة معك ..
> الحشمة والإحتشام موجودة في الكتاب المقدس لكن تمسكك بتفكيرك المتحرر هو من يمنعك عن التصديق بوجودها ..



*مشكلتي مع كلمة حشمة واحتشام ، ما هي تعريفاتهم؟*




> - لما يقولك الكتاب أن الجسد هو مجد وبيقول "لأَنَّ عَلَى كُلِّ مَجْدٍ غِطَاءً" شو بتفهم منها؟



*المشكلة أن هذه الآية مقتطعة من سياقها ، وهي تتحدّث عن مجد الله الذي لا يمكن أن ننظره نحن ، لذلك عندما نزل موسى من أمام الرب ، صار وجهه يلمع ، وكان يضع برقع. 

هذه الآية كاملة:
يخلق الرب على كل مكان من جبل صهيون وعلى محفلها سحابة نهارا ودخانا ولمعان نار ملتهبة ليلا لان على كل مجد غطاء. وتكون مظلة للفيء نهارا من الحر وملجأ ومخبأ من السيل ومن المطر*




> - لما يقولك الكتاب "أَجْسَادَكُمْ هِيَ أَعْضَاءُ الْمَسِيحِ" شو بتفهم منها؟
> - لما يقولك الكتاب "جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ وَالَّذِي هُوَ لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ" شو بتفهم منها؟



*أفهم أنه علينا أن لا نزني ، كما هو واضح في النص كامل:

ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء المسيح؟ أفآخذ أعضاء المسيح وأجعلها أعضاء زانية ؟ حاشا ، أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد؟ لأنه يقول: يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا ، وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد ، اهربوا من الزنا. كل خطية يفعلها الإنسان هي خارجة عن الجسد، لكن الذي يزني يخطئ إلى جسده ، أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم، الذي لكم من الله، وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم ، لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن. فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفي أرواحكم التي هي لله*




> - لما يقولك الكتاب "وَأَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِلْكاً لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِفِدْيَةٍ" شو بتفهم منها؟



*صح ، لذلك أنا أعيش كمثال المسيح بالقداسة والكمال ... كونوا قديسين كما أن أباكم هو قدوس  ... كونوا كاملين 

فلا حديث عن لباس ولا غيرو ...*




> - لما يقولك الكتاب "مَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ" شو بتفهم منها؟



*صح ، ولكن هل تمجيد الله يحتاج للباس خاصة أم سلوكيات معينة كحفاظ أنفسنا عن الوقوع في الزنى *




> وبالأخر تيجي تقولي شواطيء للعراة وصدر مكشوف هو أمر عادي يا مي توو؟
> هل بأجساد عارية على الشواطئ وصدور مكشوفة نحترم مجد الرب هذا؟



*طالما أبوها راضي وأنا راضي ، فالتورتة من عند القاضي 

يعتمد على كل شخص بحد ذاته ، فمن يذهب هذه الأماكن لن ينظر للموضوع أنه مُشين أو خادج للحياء ، فلا أظن أنه سيدين الغير أنهم يُمارسون الخطية.*




> نقطة أخرى وهي الأهم "كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ"
> رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 6: 12



*أتفق مليون بالمية ، وهذا المبدأ من يجعلني أختار ما هو مناسب ... وليس لأن اللباس أمر معيب أو مشين أو إهانة للجسد*





> وبنظر المسيحية شواطئ العراة وخروج الفتيات بفساتين أو لباس مكشوف الصدر يظهر مفاتنها هو شي لا يليق بإبنة للمسيح وبفتاة تشهد لإسمه على الأرض
> ويطبق المثل على الرجل أيضا ...



*بمجتمعنا فقط*




> فعفوا يا مي توو نحن كمسيحيين نريد أن يمجد الناس أبانا السماوي لا أن يشتموه ويلعنوه بسببنا !
> "فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ"



*أعمالكم الحسنة ... الآن قولي لي: ما علاقة الأعمال الحسنة باللباس؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يا عم مينا
> 
> أنا رديت على سؤالك وسؤال كريتيك




*طيب يمكن انا مشوفتش الرد وكريتك مشافش الرد برضه ! ، ما علينا ابقى هاتلنا الروابط يا مى تو*


MeToo قال:


> المشكلة أنني مختلف من الأساس مع مصطلح الحشمة ، لأنني أراه  مصطلح أُلبس من قيم مجتمعاتنا ، فالحشمة يالمفهوم المسيحي هو اللباس الغير  مكلف (غير ثمين) المتواضع ، والمكان الوحيد التي ذُكرت فيه هذه الكلمة في  سياق الحديث عن المظهر في أثناء الصلاة فقط لا غير (مثل غطاء الرأس)



*يمكن لو وافقتك ع رايك
ندخل فى مشكله أعمق لان اكيد اللبس المتواضع مش هيُثير الشهوات *




MeToo قال:


> 1- تحديد معنى الحشمة



*انت عاوز معنى الحشمه ازاى؟
هو أيه معنى مى تو ؟
الحشمه كمفوهم نستقيه من الكتاب المقدس ومن فكر الكتاب المقدس ككل
يعنى سفير المسيح 
هو ليه يا ميتو اغلب المذيعين والمقدمين المسيحين العرب ع القنوات
المسيحيه الفضائيه لبسهم بيكون محتشم
سواء قنوات تُبث من الوطن العربى او تُبث من أمريكا ع سبيل المثال
الحشمه بالنسبه للباس مفهوم بناخده من روح الكتاب المقدس
ككل .
حاسس انك عاوز تنجرف بينا
الى وضع أسس ومعايير للبس
يعنى مثلاً عاوزنا نقولك
الحشمه من شعر الرأس الى اصابع الرجل
وبكده نتحول فعلاً الى منتدى الرد ع الشبهات بس حول الاسلام وليس المسيحيه 
*





MeToo قال:


> 2- ما هو مقياس لباس الحشمة بالنسبة لنا كمسيحيين



*ردينا ع السوال ده 3433 مره
قولنا المقياس هو تعاليم الكتاب المقدس !*



MeToo قال:


> 3- هل لباس الحشمة مقياس للحُكُم على الأخلاق وإدانة الآخر وتصنيف البشر على أُسس أخلاقية؟


*برضه ردينا ع السوال ده كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا
حاسس اننا بنكتب ردود مش بتقرااها !
قولنا لا مش مقياس للحكم ع الاخلاق والادانه !*


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

لا داعي لطرح سؤالك من جديد, إذ تمت الإجابة عليه في كذا موضوع و لك بعض  الروابط (التي كان بإستطاعتك الوصول إليها لو إستخدمت خاصة البحث ) :
*الحشمة في المسيحيه

الحشمة
**ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

يُغلق بسبب التكرار



*من ردود ماى روك القديمة *
نتمنى تكرارها قريبا


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

> طيب يمكن انا مشوفتش الرد وكريتك مشافش الرد برضه ! ، ما علينا ابقى هاتلنا الروابط يا مى تو



لا كريتيك قرأوا ، وحتى بالأمارة دعاني سفير المسيح 




> يمكن لو وافقتك ع رايك
> ندخل فى مشكله أعمق لان اكيد اللبس المتواضع مش هيُثير الشهوات



يعني أنتَ تعتقد أن إثارة الشهوات تبدأ بالمرأة ولباسها؟

غريبة ، مع إنو المسيح له رأي مختلف تماماً ... من نظر لمرأة ليشتهيها ، فقد زنى بها في قلبه 




> انت عاوز معنى الحشمه ازاى؟
> هو أيه معنى مى تو ؟
> الحشمه كمفوهم نستقيه من الكتاب المقدس ومن فكر الكتاب المقدس ككل
> يعنى سفير المسيح
> ...



بتعرف ، ومن غير زعل ، ردّك هذا ذكّرني بردود السياسيين ، يعني بيحكوا ، وبعدين بتكتشف أنهم لم يُجيبوا على السؤال ...

أنتَ فقط تقول لي: موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ، لكن أنا إلى الآن لا أجد أي نص يدلني على لباس الحشمة سوى نص وحيد ، تكلّمنا به كثيراً




> ردينا ع السوال ده 3433 مره
> قولنا المقياس هو تعاليم الكتاب المقدس !



تمت الإجابة عليه ، ولكن بنصوص وآيات مقتطعة من سياقها ، بمعنى : أحسادنا هياكل للروح ، معناتو نفهم من الحكي إنو لازم نلبس لباس محتشم ... مع أن الآية تتحدّث عن الزنى مثلاً 




> برضه ردينا ع السوال ده كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا
> حاسس اننا بنكتب ردود مش بتقرااها !
> قولنا لا مش مقياس للحكم ع الاخلاق والادانه !



مع أنو وجهة نظر روزيتا وكريتيك تختلف ، فاللباس كما يراها قد تكون مقياس على الأخلاق ...


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا داعي لطرح سؤالك من جديد, إذ تمت الإجابة عليه في كذا موضوع و لك بعض  الروابط (التي كان بإستطاعتك الوصول إليها لو إستخدمت خاصة البحث ) :
> *الحشمة في المسيحيه
> *


*

شكراً للرابط 

قرأت الموضوع ، يتحدّث عن آية غطاء الرأس في الصلاة ، ولباس الحشمة 

ولكن أيضاً لباس الحشمة كما في تيموثاوس هي اللبس المتواضع فقط للصلاة ، تماماً مثل غطاء الرأس ، فلماذا غطاء الرأس لا نعممه بينما اللباس نريد تعميمه؟*


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> شكراً للرابط
> 
> قرأت الموضوع ، يتحدّث عن آية غطاء الرأس في الصلاة ، ولباس الحشمة
> 
> ولكن أيضاً لباس الحشمة كما في تيموثاوس هي اللبس المتواضع فقط للصلاة ، تماماً مثل غطاء الرأس ، فلماذا غطاء الرأس لا نعممه بينما اللباس نريد تعميمه؟


من تحدث عن تعميم 
الحشمه معممه  على كل  مسيحى 
لا تحول تفكيرك الى تفكير اسلامى 
الكتاب المقدس عمره ما كتب حاجة بالحرف 
ده مش قرأن 
متنتظرش من الكتاب المقدس انه يحددلك تلبس ايه وتشرب ايه وتاكل ايه  وتخش الحمام برجلك اليمين ولا الشمال 
هو قال المرأة تحتشم 
كل واحدة تقدر تختار لبسها حسب نظرتها للحشمه دى وعادات الشعوب  بتختلف تاريخيا وكذلك طريقة لبسهم 
الكتاب المقدس بيكلم ناس بتستخدم الحاجة اللى فوق الرقبه دى  مش بتكلم بهايم  مغميه عينيها  وتقولهم شمال يبقى شمال ويمين يبقى يمين


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *متنتظرش من الكتاب المقدس انه يحددلك تلبس ايه وتشرب ايه وتاكل ايه  وتخش الحمام برجلك اليمين ولا الشمال *
> 
> *كل واحدة تقدر تختار لبسها حسب نظرتها للحشمه دى وعادات الشعوب  بتختلف تاريخيا وكذلك طريقة لبسهم *



روعة ... متفق معك في هذه السطور

:flowers:


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا كريتيك قرأوا ، وحتى بالأمارة دعاني سفير المسيح



لو جبتلك الاسئله اللى سالتهالك ومردتش عليها من اول الموضوع
هيكون الوضع صعب ما علينا !



MeToo قال:


> يعني أنتَ تعتقد أن إثارة الشهوات تبدأ بالمرأة ولباسها؟
> 
> غريبة ، مع إنو المسيح له رأي مختلف تماماً ... من نظر لمرأة ليشتهيها ، فقد زنى بها في قلبه




كلام جميع
والمسيح برضه قال ويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات
يعنى المسيح مش بيدى الحريه المطلقه للست وانها تلبس من غير هدوم
وبيأيد حرية الراجل انه مينظرش بشهوه
المسيح يبحث للجميع عن الافضل
بيقول ياريت متجيش بواسطتك العثره
وبيقول برضه أن النظره باشتهاء زنا 
فياريت مناخدش الكتاب المقدس أيه أيه عشان تخدم مفهومنا بس



MeToo قال:


> بتعرف ، ومن غير زعل ، ردّك هذا ذكّرني بردود السياسيين ، يعني بيحكوا ، وبعدين بتكتشف أنهم لم يُجيبوا على السؤال ...
> 
> أنتَ فقط تقول لي: موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ، لكن أنا إلى الآن لا أجد أي نص يدلني على لباس الحشمة سوى نص وحيد ، تكلّمنا به كثيراً
> تمت الإجابة عليه ، ولكن بنصوص وآيات  مقتطعة من سياقها ، بمعنى : أحسادنا هياكل للروح ، معناتو نفهم من الحكي  إنو لازم نلبس لباس محتشم ... مع أن الآية تتحدّث عن الزنى مثلاً



صدقنى يا ميتو انا مش بزعل لان ده اولاً واخيراً نقاش
تعاملاتى الشخصيه حاجه ونقاش الافكار حاجه تانيه 
اتمنى تفهم ده 
لا يا ميتو حاجات كتيير فى الكتاب المقدس بتقولنا مفهوم الحشمه ايه
انا مش بقولك كلام عامى 
لا انا بقولك كلام احنا قولناه كتيير فى الموضوع ده وانته تجاهلته
قولنا بالنص




the shepherd قال:


> ان في حشمة الشابة المسيحية وهي تغطي جسدها ليس لانة قبيح او شر
> ولا لمجرد التزام بشكل موحد
> او حتي مجرد حفظ لها...
> بل لان جسدها مبارك وكريم يليق بة الغطاء والستر لانة بحسب تعبير اشعياء النبي
> ...





Critic قال:


> *خطأ*
> 
> *دليل قاطع لا يدع مكانا للجدل :*
> *ان الحرية المسيحة هى عبودية للبر (اى مقيدة بالبر)*
> ...





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الكلام اللى قبل الاقتباسات اللى هقتبسها مش هرد عليها
> لانها هتعدينا للصفحه الاؤلى من موضوعك
> 
> **
> ...






!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اعتقد مجرد اعتقاد
> ان ال3 مشاركات دول خلصو الحوار
> بما لا يدع اى مجال للشك
> اننا نرى
> ...





MeToo قال:


> .
> 
> 
> مع أنو وجهة نظر روزيتا وكريتيك تختلف ، فاللباس كما يراها قد تكون مقياس على الأخلاق ...



*الحديث مش ع الادانه
عاوزين نركز فى موضوع الحشمه وبعد ما نخلص نتكلم فى الادانه
ولكن الادانه اعتقد ممنوع نتكلم فيها لاننا مش ربنا !*


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

> *من متى؟ منذ اللحظة التي قرر فيها المسيحي أن يتبنى ثقافة ليست له ، ومقاييس لا تتماشى مع الفكر المسيحي النقي ..
> 
> لا مانع من وجود شواطيء عراة ، لأن من يقبل ويدخل هذه الشواطيء ربنا  سيحاسبه وليس أنا ، رفضي أو قبولي لن يغيّر من الواقع شيء ، ولكن أنا كشخص  سأمتنع عن هذه الأماكن ، ولن أدين بالمقابل من يدخلها ، لأنه كما قال  المسيح: يا مُرائي اخرج أولاً الخشبة التي في عينك لترى القذى من عين أخيك ... فأنا لستُ أنقى أو اقدس من أي إنسان لأنه يذهب لمكان لا أحد ممن يتواجد هناك يعتقد أنه خاطيء*


كلام منطقي وأتفق معك عليه تماما ...



> *أنك تتعاملين مع الجسد وكأنه شيء  نجس ، بينما هو ليس كذلك ... وبالتالي نظرتك لكل ما يتعلّق في الجسد مصدره  هذه النظرة الدونية للجسد ، وهذه النظرة منبعها المجتمع الإسلامي الذي  اعتبر الجسد عورة ليس إلا..
> *


يا سلاااااااااااااااااام، حلو تلفيق الأكاذيب على لساني  
وأين قلت في كلامي أن الجسد نجس؟؟؟؟
أين قلت لك أني أنظر للجسد نظرة دونية يا مي توو؟؟؟
يبدو أنك لا تقرأ مشاركاتي جيدا 
وأنا لا أسمح لك بتلك الإتهامات والأكاذيب الباطلة على كلامي لو سمحت ... 



> *مع العلم أيضاً أنني رفضت ما قامت  به علياء من تصوير نفسها من غير هدوم ، ولكن لا أعتبر تصرفها مشين أخلاقياً  ... ولا أدينها أو أعتبرها غير محترمة *


ممممممممممممم 
فتاة تتصور عارية من دون هدوم هي وصديقها الشاب وأنت تعتبر تصرفها غير مشين أخلاقيا !! أوكي رأيك مي توو وأكيد إنت حر فيه 
وبرضه رأيي أنها غير محترمة وبرضه رأيي وحرة فيه  
لكن من وجهة نظر مسيحية ولو كانت هذه الفتاة مسيحية فهل يليق بمسيحية بنت للمسيح أن تتصرف هكذا تصرف؟؟ لا أعتقد ... لأنها بهكذا تهين جسد المسيح ومجد الرب لها ... 



> *أنا لا أفرض شيء ، المسيحية واضحة: لا تدينوا لكي لا تُدانوا  فأنا لا أريد أن يفرض علي أحد ولا أفرض على أحد شيء لأنه كما يقول الإنجيل: انظروا  ان لا يكون احد يسبيكم بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس حسب اركان  العالم وليس حسب المسيح. فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. وانتم مملوؤون  فيه الذي هو راس كل رياسة وسلطان.
> 
> لاحظي ، تقليد الناس ...
> هل لباسنا منبعه تقليد الناس؟*


بل فرضت مي توو وكنت تكرر قولك بأن فكرتك هي من وحي الكتاب المقدس وللأسف لم تحضر لنا ما يؤيد وجهة نظرك من الكتاب ..
نحن نعلم أن المسيحية تسمو بالفكر البشري وتدعونا لنكون نقيين بأفكارنا فهذا شيء مؤكد وجميعنا نؤمن به لذلك تجدنا في الكنائس نساءا ورجالا وأفكارنا نقية .. صح
لكن وجهة نظرك غير واضحة ومع ذلك نسبتها للمسيحية والمسيحية منها بريئة ! 



> *لا يدين ، فالمسيح يعتبر أن المشكلة بالرجل الذي ينظر وليس بالمرأة ، لذلك يقولها أن سراج الجسد هو العين ...
> 
> مع أنه في العهد القديم ، اعتبر الله أن تلبس المرأة لباس الرجل والعكس أمر  مكروه ، ولكن هل هذا يعني أن لا تلبس الفتيات البنطلون؟ راجعي تثنية 22: 5*


نعم أنا معك فمن يبدأ بالفكر السيء الغير نقي هو الذي يدان 
ولكن لو سمحت هات مصدرك الكتابي على أن المسيح لا يدين المرأة بحسب لباسها وجسدها الغير مغطى؟؟؟ 
هذا كلام كبير يا مي توو وأتمنى أن تأتيني بالمصدر الذي يبين لنا أن المسيح لا يدين الإنسان حسبه لباسه وتغطيته لجسده .... 



> *مشكلتي مع كلمة حشمة واحتشام ، ما هي تعريفاتهم؟*


هي لبس لباس يغطي ويحترم ويصون مجد الرب الذي هو الجسد
بحيث نصبح مستحقين أن نشترك بأجسادنا مع جسد المسيح الواحد 



> *المشكلة أن هذه الآية مقتطعة من  سياقها ، وهي تتحدّث عن مجد الله الذي لا يمكن أن ننظره نحن ، لذلك عندما  نزل موسى من أمام الرب ، صار وجهه يلمع ، وكان يضع برقع.
> 
> هذه الآية كاملة:
> يخلق الرب على كل مكان من جبل صهيون وعلى محفلها سحابة  نهارا ودخانا ولمعان نار ملتهبة ليلا لان على كل مجد غطاء. وتكون مظلة  للفيء نهارا من الحر وملجأ ومخبأ من السيل ومن المطر*


المشكلة أنك بدأت بالتمسك بالحرفية لأنها تخدم وجهة نظرك  



> *أفهم أنه علينا أن لا نزني *


تفهم أن علينا أن لا نزني ولكن عادي علينا لو خرجنا بألبسة لا تليق فينا كمسيحيين؟ غريب صح ... 



> *صح ، لذلك أنا أعيش كمثال المسيح بالقداسة والكمال ... كونوا قديسين كما أن أباكم هو قدوس  ... كونوا كاملين
> 
> فلا حديث عن لباس ولا غيرو ...*


المشكلة أنك مصر على أن لا تربط الكمال والقداسة والطهارة مع الجسد ! 
مع أنها مرتبطة أشد الإرتباط مع الجسد 
وأيضا بإنتظار دليلك على أن الجسد لا علاقة له بالقداسة والكمال والطهارة؟



> *صح ، ولكن هل تمجيد الله يحتاج للباس خاصة أم سلوكيات معينة كحفاظ أنفسنا عن الوقوع في الزنى*


هل تقبل يا مي توو أن تمجد الرب بجسد عاري ومكشوف وغير مغطى؟ 
تمجيد الله يتم بالجسد أيضا ليس فقط بالسلوكيات ! 



> *يعتمد على كل شخص بحد ذاته ، فمن يذهب هذه الأماكن لن  ينظر للموضوع أنه مُشين أو خادج للحياء ، فلا أظن أنه سيدين الغير أنهم  يُمارسون الخطية.*


على فكرة أنا أتكلم من وجهة نظر المسيحية يبقى ترد علي من وجهة نظر المسيحية أيضا 
وبالمناسبة لم تجيبني  



> *أتفق مليون بالمية ، وهذا المبدأ من يجعلني أختار ما هو مناسب ... وليس لأن اللباس أمر معيب أو مشين أو إهانة للجسد*



لا تنسى التالي: 
- " لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ" 
فهناك أمور لا تليق لأبناء الرب 

-  "لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ"
هناك أمور تتسلط علي أيضا وتجعل مننا عبيد لها كالجسد مثلا
ألا تسمع عن أولئك عبيد الجسد؟ .... 



> *بمجتمعنا فقط*


وهل تقبل باقي المجتمعات للفتاة ذات الصدر المكشوف يعبر عن أنه شيء محبب من الرب ؟؟ 
رجعنا لنقطتنا الأولى سيد مي توو وهي *أن قبول ظاهرة عند مجتمع ورفضها من المجتمع الأخر لا يعني أنها ظاهرة محببة عند الرب* 



> *أعمالكم الحسنة ... الآن قولي لي: ما علاقة الأعمال الحسنة باللباس؟*


نعم لها علاقة ... فالجسد مرأة الروح 
فهل نظرتك للراهبات والراقصات متشابهة؟


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

روزيتا ... انتهينا صح 

أعتقد ردي لن يأتي بجديد ، فكما أنتي قلتي ، نحن سنبقى ندور في دوائر بلا معنى ولا هدف ... 

شكراً لردك ، ولنترك الحكم لمن تابع هذا الحوار وسط المعمعة ... 

مينا ... أنتَ أتيتَ بذات الآيات التي سبق وأجبتُ عليها ، ولكن لو أعدتُ لك الإقتباس لن يفيد شيء ، إرجع لردي الأخير لروزيتا ، لتعرف عن ماذا تتحدّث هذه الآيات التي أتيتنا باقتباسها من الزيمل ذا شيفرد ، أما كريتيك فلن أرد عليه بخصوص عبيد البر ، لأنها مخالفة صريحة لفكر المسيحية .. فإن هو اعتبر العبودية للبر تقييد للحرية يبقى هذه مشكلة ، أنا وضعتُ رد عليه ولكن برد آخر على ذات الفكرة ... والتكرار أيضاً لن يفيد ...

أعتقد أن الحوار ، يطول ، وعندما يحدث هذا الأمر ، يُصبح الأمر ليس حوار بل  إثبات أن الآخر على خطأ ، وهذا ليس هدفي من اي من الحوارات ..

لذلك أنا سأتوقف عند هذا الحد ما لم يستجد طاريء ...


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

> لذلك أنا سأتوقف عند هذا الحد ما لم يستجد طاريء ...


أسعدني الحوار معك صديقي مي توو  
وليترك الموضوع حكما للقارئ ... 
مع إنه كان بودي تقنعني بوجهة نظرك ولكنه لم يحصل 

مرة أخرى شكرا لك
 وهي أحلى وردة إلك مي توو :16_14_24:
سلام ونعمة


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أسعدني الحوار معك صديقي مي توو
> وليترك الموضوع حكما للقارئ ...
> مع إنه كان بودي تقنعني بوجهة نظرك ولكنه لم يحصل
> 
> ...



:big35:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

اييييييييييييييه دنيااااااااا
ولا دايم غير وجه الله
....مسلم


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اييييييييييييييه دنيااااااااا
> ولا دايم غير وجه الله
> ....مسلم






> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > ايه هي المفاجاه اللي وراك يا مي تو
> ...



:t33:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

طب ايه الذكاء ده مغطي وشك وسايب ايديك يعني
كده هتتعرف...


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

............... غيّرت رأيي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ............... غيّرت رأيي


ده المتوقع من كلنا ...مسلمين:t33:


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ده المتوقع من كلنا ...مسلمين:t33:



عارف الفضول راح يقتلك وتعرفي شو المكتوب :t33:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> عارف الفضول راح يقتلك وتعرفي شو المكتوب :t33:


*خاااااااااااالص*
*انا اللي بقتل الفضول مش هو:t33:*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> روزيتا ... انتهينا صح
> 
> أعتقد ردي لن يأتي بجديد ، فكما أنتي قلتي ، نحن سنبقى ندور في دوائر بلا معنى ولا هدف ...
> 
> ...



*لا يا ميتو انت مردتش علينا
فى ويل من تأتى منه العثرات وحرفت كلام الكتاب المقدس
وخليت المفعول به فاعل والفاعل مفعول به
لا يا عزيزى انت مردتش علينا
لما قولنا الحريه فى المسحيه مش مُطلقه بدليل تحريم الزنا
لا يا عزيزى انت مردتش علينا 
لما قولنا اننا اعضاء فى جسد المسيح وسفراء للمسيح 
ع الارض
ومردتش علينا لما قولنا اللباس المتواضع الذى يامرنى به السيد المسيح لا يثير الشهوات
انت لم تجيب على اى حاجه احنا وجهناهالك
انت بس بتجاوبنا بأسئله مش اكتر
عاوز تترك الحكم للقارى مفيش مشكله بالنسبالى
ويبقى وجهة نظرى التى تخالف وجهة نظرك جملة وتفصيل
بانك تحاول ان تنسب الى الكتاب المقدس الحريه بمفهومها الليبرالى
وده مش موجود وعجزت عن توضيح الايات التى تطلبها مننا
فى مفهوم الحشمه وعلى عكسنا تماماً
انت لم تاتى بأيه واحده من الكتاب المقدس تؤيد رأيك
ونحن اتينا بايات كثيره تؤيد الحشمه والعفه والطهاره والسلوك حسب تعاليم ووصايا الكتاب المقدس كفكر وحياه نعيشها وليس كحرف نبحث من خلاله عن كل شيىء نقوم به يومياً كالمأكل ع سبيل المثال،، انتهى
ويبقى الحكم للقارىء*


----------



## تيمو (22 فبراير 2012)

> بدليل تحريم الزنا



*دعني أعترض على كلمة تحريم ، عندما نتحدّث مسيحياً فلا حديث عن حلال وحرام ، بل سلوكيات داخلية ، لذلك ساوى المسيح النظرة الشهوانية بنفس درجة الزنى ، لأن الإنسان الذي لا يتخذ موقف داخلي اتجاه الخطية ،لن يتغيّر ... وسيُقدم على ممارسة أي شيء طالما كان في الخفاء ...*



> تؤيد الحشمه



*هي آية وحيدة ، تحمل معنى التواضع وغير مكلف ... وجواباً على سؤالك: لا اللباس المتواضع لا علاقة له مع موضوع (((الحشمة))) بحسب الفكر الإجتماعي 

وأتمنى أن نأخذ جميعاً هذه الآية لنا ، لأن المسيحية موقف ، ومن أراد تحويلها لحلال وحرام ، أو فرائض ويجوز ولا يجوز ، هذا منبعه ومصدره أن الموروث الإجتماعي والثقافة السائدة قد احتلّت مساحات واسعة من الفكر لدرجة أننا أصبحنا ومن حيثُ لا ندري دعاة أمر بالمعروف ونهي عن المنكر 

سأترك هذه الآيات لدعاة ((((الحشمة)))) على طريقة : يا أختي انتي جوهرة فتنقبي ، هذا هو الفكر المسيحي الحقيقي ، حيثُ الفكر يسمو بنا ويجعلنا بالفعل نحيا في العالم ولا نجعل العالم يحيا فينا ...*

*كل شيء طاهرٌ للطاهرين ، وأمّا للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهر ، بل قد تنجّس ذهنهم أيضاً وضميرهم * تيطس 1

*أخيراً أيها الإخوة كل ما هو حق ، كل ما هو جليل ، كل ما هو عادل ، كل ما هو طاهر ، كل ما هو مُسرٌّ ، كل ما صيته حسنٌ ، إن كانت فضيلةٌ وإن كان مدْحٌ ، ففي هذه افتكروا * فيلبي


*دعونا نتمسّك بالحرية التي لنا بالمسيح ... ولا نسمح لأي كان أن يحكمنا بتقاليد الناس *

.


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2012)

> دعونا نتمسّك بالحرية التي لنا بالمسيح ... ولا نسمح لأي كان أن يحكمنا بتقاليد الناس


[FONT=&quot]"كَأَحْرَارٍ، *[FONT=&quot]وَلَيْسَ كَالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]هل تعني الحرية لك الخروج عاري بجسدك يا مي توو ؟ 
بما أنك من مؤيدي أن التعري يليق [/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (22 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هل تعني الحرية لك الخروج عاري بجسدك يا مي توو ؟
> بما أنك من مؤيدي أن التعري يليق [[/FONT]




واضح الفكر المسيحي روزيتا 

*كل شيء طاهرٌ للطاهرين* ، وأمّا للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهر ، بل قد تنجّس ذهنهم أيضاً وضميرهم تيطس 1




أتمنى أن تتحرري من الثقافة الإسلاموشرقية


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> واضح الفكر المسيحي روزيتا
> 
> *كل شيء طاهرٌ للطاهرين* ، وأمّا للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهر ، بل قد تنجّس ذهنهم أيضاً وضميرهم تيطس 1
> 
> أتمنى أن تتحرري من الثقافة الإسلامومسيحية


على فكرة موضوعنا لا علاقة له بالطهارة والنجاسة يا مي توو 
وأعتقد إدراج هذه الأية  في الموضوع إهانة لشخصي ... 
بس مش مشكلة يا مي توو .. شكرا لك 



> أتمنى أن تتحرري من الثقافة الإسلامومسيحية


يبدو أنك أنت من تحتاج إلى التخلص من الإسلامومسيحية لأنك أنت من تربط الحشمة والإحتشام مع الإسلام
وكأن المسيحية شجعت على التعري !
غريب ربطك للجسد بثقافة الإسلام  
يا رب تكون فهمتني 

نرجع لسؤالنا الذي تهربت منه مرارا وتكرارا 
هل تعني الحرية لك الخروج عاري بجسدك يا مي توو ؟ 
بما أنك من مؤيدي أن التعري يليق


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *دعني أعترض على كلمة تحريم ، عندما نتحدّث مسيحياً فلا حديث عن حلال وحرام ، بل سلوكيات داخلية ، لذلك ساوى المسيح النظرة الشهوانية بنفس درجة الزنى ، لأن الإنسان الذي لا يتخذ موقف داخلي اتجاه الخطية ،لن يتغيّر ... وسيُقدم على ممارسة أي شيء طالما كان في الخفاء ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*يجوز ولا يجوز ويليق ولا يليق خليتها كمان منبعها الفكر الاسلامى !
وانت بس بتعترف بالسلوك الداخلى !
بص يا ميتو انت لحد دلوقتى مجيبتش أيه واحده تعضد موقفك 
ميتو مش ناوى ترد عليا فى الايه اللى بتقول
ويل لمن تأتى به العثرات
ولا هتحول المفعول به فاعل الى فاعل برضه وتحرف الكتاب عشان يمشى وفق اهوائك؟*


----------



## تيمو (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يجوز ولا يجوز ويليق ولا يليق خليتها كمان منبعها الفكر الاسلامى !
> وانت بس بتعترف بالسلوك الداخلى !
> بص يا ميتو انت لحد دلوقتى مجيبتش أيه واحده تعضد موقفك
> ميتو مش ناوى ترد عليا فى الايه اللى بتقول
> ...



*فيه فرق بين لا يجوز ولا يليق 

يجوز ولا يجوز = غير مسموح لك بالقانون أن تفعل هذا ، أو مسموح أن تفعل هذا ... هو ليس مبدأ حياة ، ولكنه مجموعة أوامر ونواهي لا تتناسب مع الفكر المسيحي ... يعني لو فعل أحدهم (اللايجوز) يُصبح مخطيء ...

بينما يليق ولا يليق = أنتَ حر أن تختار أن تفعل الأمر ، ولكن هل يليق بك كمسيحي أن تفعل ذلك؟ يعني هو مبدأ تستطيع أن تمارسه في كل زمان ومكان ومرن بحيثُ يراعي التطوّر الحياتي الإجتماعي ... فلا خطية بالأمر 

ولكن دعني أكون واضح ... لا يوجد شيء اسمه يليق ولا يليق ، بل المبدأ المسيحي أيضاً واضح ولا يقبل تأويلات:

كل الأشياء تحل لي ، ولكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق ، كل الأشياء تحل لي ولكن لا يتسلّط علي شيء .. كورنثس 


كل الأشياء تحل لي = حرية مطلقة 


ألا تعلم أن المسيح قال لبطرس: أنتَ معثرة لي  لذلك الحديث عن العثرة قد يأتي بمعنى عثرة الإيمان ، لأن المسيح قال: من أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي .... 



*


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2012)

تسجيل خرووووووج نهائي من الموضوع  ويا ريت لا أحد يرد ولا يقتبس من مشاركاتي لأنه هيك رح يجبرني أرد عليه ... 

تنوية بسيط لمؤيدي "التعري يليق بالمسيحي" :

من يشجع التعري ويقول إنه المسيحية لا تحرم التعري وأن التعري حلال 
وأنه يليق بالمسيحي وعادي يعني يتعرى ومش شايف إنه تعريه خطيئة أومشكلة 
*فليصمت للأبد* ولا ينسب أفكاره المتحررة هذه للمسيحية 
فالمسيحة ليست غطاء لتحرركم وأفكاركم الخاطئة 
فلتكن أفكاركم مجرد فكر وتحرر شخصي لا أكثر 
ولكن رجاء حار لا تنسبوها للمسيحية 
*فعند المسيحية خط أحمر للجميع .... *

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *فيه فرق بين لا يجوز ولا يليق
> 
> يجوز ولا يجوز = غير مسموح لك بالقانون أن تفعل هذا ، أو مسموح أن تفعل هذا ... هو ليس مبدأ حياة ، ولكنه مجموعة أوامر ونواهي لا تتناسب مع الفكر المسيحي ... يعني لو فعل أحدهم (اللايجوز) يُصبح مخطيء ...
> 
> ...


*


انت عرفتهم بنأء على اى اساس* *
اللى يجوز واللى يليق ممكن تدينى القاموس اللى عرفتهم منه
وفين ردك ع سوالى
الحريه المطلقه انى ازنى مع ان لا يجوز او لا يليق
او حتى اى سلوك داخلى مسيحى ميأيدنيش فى الزنا
يبقى حريتى كمسيحى ليست مطلقه
نعم كل الاشياء تحلى لى تبدو فى مظهرها حريه مطلقه 
وايضا ليس كل الاشياء توافق
تجزم باننا حريتنا ليست مطلقه !
نرجع لنفس السوال
مفهومك عن الشخص اللى يعثر الاخرين فى الايه دى أيه
ويل لمن تأتى به العثره ؟
السوال ده انا سالتها كتير
وانت مجاوبتش عليه غير مره واحده
وحرفت الكتاب المقدس فى اجابتك 
محتاج اجابه بدون تحريف لكلام الكتاب 
هل تملك اجابه ؟*


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2012)

أعتقد ان الحوار في الموضوع وصل لنقطة النهاية
نكتفي بما قدمتموه ورجاءاً عدم الخوض في مثل هذه المواضيع في المستقبل

يُغلق


----------

